#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Айкидо и Буддизм

## Паня

Есть ли точки соприкосновения между Айкидо и Дзен-Буддизмом?

----------


## Tong Po

> Есть ли точки соприкосновения между Айкидо и Дзен-Буддизмом?


Основатель айкидо О-сенсэй Уэсиба Морихэи был активным последователем синкретической синтоистской секты Оомото-кё, так что у айкидо связь, скорее всего, с синтоизмом. Хотя, насколько я знаю, даже ути-дэси Уэсибы адептами Оомото-кё не были.

----------

Aion (20.12.2012), BombBlast (08.01.2022), Джнянаваджра (20.12.2012), Дмитрий С (20.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (20.12.2012), Топпер- (20.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2012)

----------


## Паня

> Основатель айкидо О-сенсэй Уэсиба Морихэи был активным последователем синкретической синтоистской секты Оомото-кё, так что у айкидо связь, скорее всего, с синтоизмом. Хотя, насколько я знаю, даже ути-дэси Уэсибы адептами Оомото-кё не были.


Может быть что-то знаете: в частности интересует синкай додзё - был ли он буддистом?

----------


## Tong Po

> Может быть что-то знаете: в частности интересует синкай додзё - был ли он буддистом?


Он кто? Синкай додзё - это организация.

----------

Топпер- (20.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2012)

----------


## Паня

> Он кто? Синкай додзё - это организация.


Да, не правильно задал вопрос. Как вы думаете - будут ли способствовать занятия айкидо практике дхармы в дзен-буддизме? Были ли учителя айкидо успешно сочетавшие и то и другое? Спрошу шире - может ли айкидо дополнять или каким то образом помогать практике дхармы?

----------


## Алик

Практика -это постоянная осознанность без сравнений и оценок.Плюс медитация в дзадзен. Тренировки айкидо - постоянная отработка сложнокоординированных движений в паре с партнером, болевых захватов,  бросков и удержаний. И все это со сравнениями и оценками)) Может, на очень высоком уровне мастерства и можно сохранять осознанность во время тренировок. Но на этапе ученичества это нереально. Из мастеров айкидо только О-сенсей описывал состояние пробуждения ( насколько мне известно)

----------


## AndyZ

> Были ли учителя айкидо успешно сочетавшие и то и другое?


Из современных - Тулку, Стивен Сигал  :Smilie:

----------

Че Линг (21.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть ещё и такой вариант:

Беседа с Мастером 
 Из разговоров с сенсеем Осавой Кисабуро

- Учитель, не могли бы Вы объяснить нам, каким образом практика дзен оказывает влияние на ваши занятие айкидо? А так же не взялись бы написать предисловие к последней книги Мастера Тамуры?

- Я практикую дзен-сото. В свое время я был учеником Саваки Кодо Роси, мастера Дэсимару Роси. Сото-дзен — это не поиски сатори, просветления. Его цель, как говорил Мой Учитель, просто сидеть и все. Быть ясным, чистым и прозрачным, подобно зеркалу, отражающему все аспекты мира, не стараясь удержать и присвоить их. Чем чище зеркало, тем меньше привязанностей. Такова центральная концепция дзен-сото — му-сё-току. Когда зеркало не абсолютно прозрачно, оно искажает отражение.
 Точно так же обстоит дело и с человеческим духом — малейшие следы нашего эго привязываются к миру, стараясь овладеть им, присвоить и лишить подвижности. Я ищу в практиках айкидо освобождение от привязанностей, чтобы стать похожим на зеркало.
 Привязанность порождает дух борьбы; тогда как айкидо — это поиск истинной свободы, это поиск, который подобно пекарю, вымешивающему тесто, формирует нас, — а не способ разрушения. В айкидо заключена свобода зеркала


Из книги Тамуры Набуеси «Айкидо, Этикет и передача традиции»

----------

AndyZ (20.12.2012), Hang Gahm (21.12.2012), Алекс Андр (17.01.2014), Влад К (06.03.2014), Марина В (21.12.2012), Паня (16.01.2014), Содпа Т (20.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2012), Че Линг (21.12.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> Да, не правильно задал вопрос. Как вы думаете - будут ли способствовать занятия айкидо практике дхармы в дзен-буддизме? Были ли учителя айкидо успешно сочетавшие и то и другое? Спрошу шире - может ли айкидо дополнять или каким то образом помогать практике дхармы?


Может способствовать, а может и не способствовать. Так же как и альпинизм или дайвинг, например. Однако Будда Шакьямуни боевыми искусствами не занимался... С практикой Дхармы у Него всё в порядке было.

З.Ы. Сам я и БИ, и дайвингом занимаюсь.

----------

Пема Дролкар (05.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2012)

----------


## Паня

> Может способствовать, а может и не способствовать. Так же как и альпинизм или дайвинг, например. Однако Будда Шакьямуни боевыми искусствами не занимался... С практикой Дхармы у Него всё в порядке было.
> 
> З.Ы. Сам я и БИ, и дайвингом занимаюсь.


А каким БИ, если не секрет?

----------


## Че Линг

Если Вы ставите правильную мотивацию в  занятиях Айкидо -развивать свои тело, речь и ум, вы неизбежно столкнетесь с буддизмом и он станет Вашей опорой на пути. Какой именно? –Хинаяна, Махаяна, Ваджраяна или Дзен, или…., Будда Шакьямуни, как Вы знаете давал очень много учений, какой Вам больше подойдет….Вы сможете сами ответить на этот вопрос себе, стоит только  спросить свое сердце. Правда,  для этого нужно иметь определенную храбрость, поскольку получив ответ Вы уже не сможете оставаться прежним,…( из личного опыта) У нас отлично уживаются Айкидо и тибетские учения Дрикунг Кагью...

----------

AndyZ (21.12.2012), Ho Shim (22.12.2012), Надточий (09.03.2016), Паня (16.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (22.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (05.01.2013), Савелов Александр (19.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (22.12.2012), Чиффа (10.03.2014)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, не правильно задал вопрос. Как вы думаете - будут ли способствовать занятия айкидо практике дхармы в дзен-буддизме? Были ли учителя айкидо успешно сочетавшие и то и другое? Спрошу шире - может ли айкидо дополнять или каким то образом помогать практике дхармы?


Опять не совсем верно задали вопрос.

Есть такой старый анекдот: 
Как-то два монаха – заядлых курильщика в разговоре затронули тему курения и медитации. Курение им не мешало медитировать, но стремление к Истине было столь сильно в них, что они решили спросить у наставника – насколько эти два ритуала могут сочетаться в жизни монаха. На следующий день они встретились и один мрачно сказал: "Учитель побил меня палкой и запретил курить, когда я спросил его можно ли курить во время медитации". Второй ответил: "а я спросил, можно ли медитировать во время курения и сенсей мне разрешил".

----------

Tong Po (22.12.2012), Велеслав (05.01.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.01.2014), Дмитрий С (22.12.2012), Карма Зангпо (30.01.2014), Лаконика (12.09.2014), Надточий (09.03.2016), Паня (23.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.12.2012), Шуньшунь (20.09.2018)

----------


## Tong Po

> А каким БИ, если не секрет?


Хапкидо юсуль и муай тай.

----------

Паня (16.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (22.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Может способствовать, а может и не способствовать. Так же как и альпинизм или дайвинг, например. Однако Будда Шакьямуни боевыми искусствами не занимался... С практикой Дхармы у Него всё в порядке было.
> 
> З.Ы. Сам я и БИ, и дайвингом занимаюсь.


Если верить "Лалитавистаре", то Сиддхартха Гаутама был сведущ в единоборствах и даже победил в турнире перед тем, как жениться на Яшодхаре :Smilie: 

З. Ы. Сам я БИ занимаюсь, сейчас больше вьетнамскими стилями, а раньше АРБ, каратэ, дзю-дзюцу и т.д. Своими глазами видел как во Вьетнаме монахи занимаются БИ в одном монастыре километрах в 50 от Сайгона и еще видел как монах в спортивном магазине брал целый мешок тренировочного оружия (сабли, мечи, дубинки).

З.З,Ы. На просторах интернета известность получила школа "Там Куи Кхи Конг", сочетающая практику единоборств и буддизм. Но, как я убедился на личном опыте, в самом Вьетнаме ничего не слышали о вьетнамской школе "Там Куи Кхи Конг", однако прецедент создания такой школы, пусть даже это и новодел, как бы намекает на возможность сочетания практики БИ и Дхармы. :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (22.12.2012), Паня (16.01.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Если верить "Лалитавистаре", то Сиддхартха Гаутама был сведущ в единоборствах и даже победил в турнире перед тем, как жениться на Яшодхаре
> 
> З. Ы. Сам я БИ занимаюсь, сейчас больше вьетнамскими стилями, а раньше АРБ, каратэ, дзю-дзюцу и т.д. Своими глазами видел как во Вьетнаме монахи занимаются БИ в одном монастыре километрах в 50 от Сайгона и еще видел как монах в спортивном магазине брал целый мешок тренировочного оружия (сабли, мечи, дубинки).
> 
> З.З,Ы. На просторах интернета известность получила школа "Там Куи Кхи Конг", сочетающая практику единоборств и буддизм. Но, как я убедился на личном опыте, в самом Вьетнаме ничего не слышали о вьетнамской школе "Там Куи Кхи Конг", однако прецедент создания такой школы, пусть даже это и новодел, как бы намекает на возможность сочетания практики БИ и Дхармы.


Вполне возможно и даже, скорее всего, что Сиддхатрха Гаутама был знаком с воинскими искусствами - он же был кшатрием, принцем. Это, вроде как, входило в систему их образования. Да и дхарма кшатриев заключалась, в том числе и в том, чтобы участвовать в войнах. А вот Дхарму Гаутама как раз не практиковал - она ещё на была открыта Им. Но я-то писал не про принца Гаутаму, а про Будду Шакьямуни (который был когда-то принцем Гаутамой, но после событий под древом Бодхи перестал им быть).

Я и не писал о том, что совмещать занятия БИ и Дхармой нельзя. Вполне можно. А можно и не совмещать. Безусловно, среди мастеров БИ были и есть буддисты. Так же как и христиане и мусульмане... Просто иногда можно услышать ложное высказывание о том, что некий вид БИ основан на буддизме - это бред. Любой вид БИ основан на стратегии, тактике и технике ведения боя, на биомеханике, психологии, физиологии и т.п. И, разумеется, некоторые методы, применяющиеся в буддизме могут эффективно использоваться и в БИ - Дхарма Будды ведь совершенна  :Smilie:  Например, методы развития осознанности, концентрации внимания и т.п.

----------

Пема Ванчук (22.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (05.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Просто иногда можно услышать ложное высказывание о том, что некий вид БИ основан на буддизме - это бред.


Согласен с Вами,  действительно бредом будет считать, что БИ были созданы для единства с Дао или саморазвития. Единоборства представляли собой набор наиболее эффективных техник, позволяющих нанести максимальный урон живой силе противника (т.е. убить или покалечить) с применением оружия или без оного, а вот разговоры о "просветлении через мордобой" начались сравнительно недавно.

----------

Tong Po (22.12.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> Согласен с Вами,  действительно бредом будет считать, что БИ были созданы для единства с Дао или саморазвития. Единоборства представляли собой набор наиболее эффективных техник, позволяющих нанести максимальный урон живой силе противника (т.е. убить или покалечить) с применением оружия или без оного, а вот разговоры о "просветлении через мордобой" начались сравнительно недавно.


Ну да. Когда использование БИ по прямому назначению отошло на второй, а то и на третий план. С одной стороны. А с другой - те, кому БИ нужны в силу профессии или в силу обстоятельств находятся, зачастую, на грани жизни и смерти, а человеку в таких ситуациях свойственно обращаться к религии (будь то буддизм, синтоизм, ислам и т.д.), поэтому, собственно, нет ничего удивительного в том, что многие мастера прошлого обращались к буддизму и находили основание своих идей именно там - ведь жили они в среде, где буддизм был одной из рапространённых религий ( имею в виду, естественно дальневосточный и южноазиатский регионы). Причём это характерно как для стран, где распространена Махаяна, так и Тхеравада.

З.Ы. Можно ещё вспомнить китайскую натурфилософию с её идеями об инь-ян. Которые в обществе проявляются как гражданское-военное.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2012)

----------


## Риани

Мне кажется просто через БИ они увидели что такое буддизм. Айкидо это Дзэн, Дзэн это Айкидо, но и Айкидо это Айкидо, и Дзэн это Дзэн.  :Smilie:

----------

Hang Gahm (31.12.2012), Тао (23.12.2012)

----------


## Кимихиро

В кендо каждая тренировка заканчивается мини дзен медитацией)) собственно от туда я и начал интересоваться буддизмом,большинство самураев практиковали дзен и/или конфуцианство,знаменитый самурай Ямамото Цунэтомо к старости стал монахом и под некоторым влиянием дзен написал хагакурэ

----------


## Tong Po

> В кендо каждая тренировка заканчивается мини дзен медитацией)) собственно от туда я и начал интересоваться буддизмом,большинство самураев практиковали дзен и/или конфуцианство,знаменитый самурай Ямамото Цунэтомо к старости стал монахом и под некоторым влиянием дзен написал хагакурэ


Да только вот Хагакурэ имеет слишком уж мало общего с Будда Дхармой. Кроме разве что некоторых моментов, перекликающихся с анитьей. Большинство самураев практиковали синтоизм+конфуцианмтво+буддизм. И то большинство - не более, чем европейские рыцари - христианство.

З.Ы. Кстати, немало самураев было христианами, что вовсе не мешало им быть сведущими в кэндзюцу и других самурайских воинских искусствах.

З.З.Ы. Я, собственно, буддизмом тоже заинтересовался "через БИ". :Smilie:

----------

Джнянаваджра (24.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (23.12.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> Мне кажется просто через БИ они увидели что такое буддизм. Айкидо это Дзэн, Дзэн это Айкидо, но и Айкидо это Айкидо, и Дзэн это Дзэн.


Вряд ли О-сэнсей увидел через айкидо, что такое буддизм. Скорее всего посредством созданного им айкидо он пытался объяснить свой мистический опыт на языке, который ему был ближе всего - он ведь долго загимался дайто-рю айки дзю- дзюцу, хотя мэнкё кайдэн и не получил...

----------

Пема Ванчук (23.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2012)

----------


## Кимихиро

> Да только вот Хагакурэ имеет слишком уж мало общего с Будда Дхармой. Кроме разве что некоторых моментов, перекликающихся с анитьей. Большинство самураев практиковали синтоизм+конфуцианмтво+буддизм. И то большинство - не более, чем европейские рыцари - христианство.
> 
> З.Ы. Кстати, немало самураев было христианами, что вовсе не мешало им быть сведущими в кэндзюцу и других самурайских воинских искусствах.
> 
> З.З.Ы. Я, собственно, буддизмом тоже заинтересовался "через БИ".


До 1859 года в Японии за христианство казнили на месте)),Ямамото просто перемешал свою практику дзен,самурая и взглядами Юдана Дайдодзи так и получилост сокрытое в листве.Насчёт синто тоже не соглашусь у каждого клана были свои боги и предки которые через определённое время становились духами местности,они просто делали какието подношения в определённое время на этом я считаю ихняя вера заканчивалась.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Вряд ли О-сэнсей увидел через айкидо, что такое буддизм. Скорее всего посредством созданного им айкидо он пытался объяснить свой мистический опыт на языке, который ему был ближе всего - он ведь долго загимался дайто-рю айки дзю- дзюцу, хотя мэнкё кайдэн и не получил...


Справедливости ради следует сказать, что Чхве Ёнсоль больше подходит на роль продолжателя Такэда Сокаку, чем Морихэй Уэсиба, так как и времени провел с мастером больше и успель большему научиться :Smilie: 

В Хагакурэ при желании можно найти что-то общее с буддизмом, например:



> " В "Синъэй" говорится: "Когда смотришь глазами сострадания, никто не вызывает неприязни.
> 
> Грешник достоин большей жалости, чем кто-либо другой". Широта и глубина сердца беспредельны. В сердце есть место для всего. Мы почитаем мудрецов Трех древних царств, потому, что их сострадание распространяется до наших дней.
> 
> Все, что ты делаешь, ты должен делать во имя своего хозяина, родителей и человечества, а также во имя своих потомков. Это и есть великое сострадание. Мудрость и смелость, которые приходят вместе с состраданием, - это подлинная мудрость и подлинная смелость. Когда ты наказываешь или добиваешься чего-то с состраданием в душе, твои действия будут безупречны.
> 
> Делать что-то для себя - мелочно и недостойно; такие поступки всегда оборачиваются злом. Недавно я понял, что такое мудрость и смелость. Но только сейчас я начинаю понимать, что такое сострадание."
> 
> Ямамото Цунэтомо, "Хагакурэ"

----------


## Tong Po

> До 1859 года в Японии за христианство казнили на месте)),Ямамото просто перемешал свою практику дзен,самурая и взглядами Юдана Дайдодзи так и получилост сокрытое в листве.Насчёт синто тоже не соглашусь у каждого клана были свои боги и предки которые через определённое время становились духами местности,они просто делали какието подношения в определённое время на этом я считаю ихняя вера заканчивалась.


См. хотя бы: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Кониси_Юкинага

Предки, духи местности - это и есть синто.

----------


## Tong Po

> Справедливости ради следует сказать, что Чхве Ёнсоль больше подходит на роль продолжателя Такэда Сокаку, чем Морихэй Уэсиба, так как и времени провел с мастером больше и успель большему научиться
> 
> В Хагакурэ при желании можно найти что-то общее с буддизмом, например:


При желании общее с буддизмом найти можно много где. Разумеется, на автора Хагакурэ буддизм оказал некоторое влияние, кто ж тут сприть будет? Но не меншьее влиянии, а, по-моему, большее оказали на него конфуцианство и синтоизм.

З.Ы. Ну Чхве Ён Соль стал развивать полученное у Такеды в Корее в несколько ином ключе, чем последователи Такеды в Японии ( я имю в виду именно тех, кто продолжил линию дайто-рю). Хотя общее, конечно, прослеживается.

----------


## Риани

> Вряд ли О-сэнсей увидел через айкидо, что такое буддизм. Скорее всего посредством созданного им айкидо он пытался объяснить свой мистический опыт на языке, который ему был ближе всего - он ведь долго загимался дайто-рю айки дзю- дзюцу, хотя мэнкё кайдэн и не получил...


Чтоб хоть немного понять, что увидел О-сэнсэй, надо изучать айкидо (желательно хотя бы под наставничеством одного из учеников О-сэнсэя) и на собственном опыте понять что можно увидеть в айкидо. Конечно он хотел как то объяснить свой Путь, который не ограничивался только изучением дайто рю.

----------


## Tong Po

> Чтоб хоть немного понять, что увидел О-сэнсэй, надо изучать айкидо (желательно хотя бы под наставничеством одного из учеников О-сэнсэя) и на собственном опыте понять что можно увидеть в айкидо. Конечно он хотел как то объяснить свой Путь, который не ограничивался только изучением дайто рю.



Очень может быть. Не буду спорить. Буддизм-то тут при чём?

----------


## Риани

> Очень может быть. Не буду спорить. Буддизм-то тут при чём?


Буддизм всегда причем  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Ванчук (23.12.2012)

----------


## Кимихиро

> См. хотя бы: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Кониси_Юкинага
> 
> Предки, духи местности - это и есть синто.


Наберите в википедии Христианство в Японии и увидите что оно там просуществовало около 60 лет,согласитесь это ни о чём,и расцвет всех боевых искусств начинается с правления Токугавы(когда и перебили христиан) самураем ничем было заняться вот они и начали практиковать дзен и придумывать всё новые "карате")) 
В храмах Синто почитают ками (богов таких как Идзанаги и Идзанами) а предки никогда не становились ками.

----------


## Tong Po

> Наберите в википедии Христианство в Японии и увидите что оно там просуществовало около 60 лет,согласитесь это ни о чём,и расцвет всех боевых искусств начинается с правления Токугавы(когда и перебили христиан) самураем ничем было заняться вот они и начали практиковать дзен и придумывать всё новые "карате")) 
> В храмах Синто почитают ками (богов таких как Идзанаги и Идзанами) а предки никогда не становились ками.



И что? Вы хотите сказать, что самураи-христиане не были сведущи в воинских искусствах? Это - нонсенс. Потому что тот же Кониси, стоявший во главе одного из крупных японских подразделений во время корейской войны и состоявшего из именно самураев-христиан был довольно успешным военоначаль ником, а его самураи - превосходными бойцами. Культ синто не состоит исключительно в почитании ками- рекомендую к прочтению http://www.livelib.ru/book/1000223251

З.Ы. Мне вот вообще непонятна иногда транслирующееся мнение, что мастером БИ может быть только буддист, что именно на основе буддизма взросли в е БИ. Ерунда же. Вот, например, Тибет  - многие столетия был теократическим буддийским (не тройственная религия как в Китае и Японии) государством - много можете тибетских БИ назвать и тибетских мастеров БИ? Хотя есть таие - но крайне малочисленны и незаметны а общем фоне.

----------

Джнянаваджра (24.12.2012)

----------


## Риани

> Наберите в википедии Христианство в Японии и увидите что оно там просуществовало около 60 лет,согласитесь это ни о чём,и расцвет всех боевых искусств начинается с правления Токугавы(когда и перебили христиан) самураем ничем было заняться вот они и начали практиковать дзен и придумывать всё новые "карате")) 
> В храмах Синто почитают ками (богов таких как Идзанаги и Идзанами) а предки никогда не становились ками.


На счет Ками: 

Синтоистский погребальный обряд во многом схож с буддийским, поскольку скроен по его подобию в конце XIX в. После смерти перед заупокойными обрядами совершается ритуал сэнрэйсэй - ритуал отправки души усопшего к душам предков или к божеству-охранителю местности, где живет семья покойного. Посмертное имя в таком случае не присваивается, но к имени усопшего добавляется почетный титул микото ("божественный"). После бдения у смертного одра выполняются заупокойные обряды в траурном зале. Алтарь украшен бамбуковыми шестами, ритуальной соломенной веревкой симэнава, ветками священного в синтоизме растения сакаки (род вечнозеленой камелии), цветами. Жрец совершает такое же ритуальное омовение, что и перед посещением синтоистского храма: ополаскивает рот водой и моет руки. Затем он совершает обряд очищения охараи, который исполняется перед всеми синтоистскими церемониями: размахивая ритуальным "опахалом", жрец изгоняет все зло, скверну и несчастья. После этого он произносит надгробное слово. Исполняются традиционная японская музыка и похоронные плачи. Семья усопшего и другие участники церемонии возлагают на алтарь тамагуси - ветки сакаки, украшенные полосками бумаги, что обычно делается при поклонении божествам ками в синтоистских храмах. Когда они творят молитву за упокой усопшего, они почти неслышно хлопают в ладоши (синобитэ). У синтоистов поминальная табличка, которая называется митама-сиро ("вместилище души"), имеет иной вид, чем у буддистов: она изготовлена из нелакированного дерева, посмертное имя написано тушью. Таблички держат на митама-дана ("полка для души") или в митама-я ("домик для души"), который сделан из необработанного дерева в виде миниатюрного синтоистского храма или ками-дана (домашней божницы). Очевидно, что синтоистская погребально-поминальная обрядность и синтоистский религиозный ритуал имеют много общих элементов. Эквивалентом буддийского 49-дневного периода траура служит цикл из пяти 10-дневных обрядов, который достигает своего пика на 50-й день после смерти. По синтоистским верованиям, покойник не может быть буддой (хотокэ), а становится божеством ками.

http://www.heiho.ru/index.php?id=52

----------

Tong Po (23.12.2012)

----------


## Кимихиро

Я синто изучал по этим трудам http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/1111792/ ,а ваша ссылка у меня не работает((,я не спорю би не обязательно с буддизмом связанно но не стоит и забывать про культ меча(война) в Японии в Тибете ничего подобного не было

----------


## Кимихиро

> На счет Ками: 
> 
> Синтоистский погребальный обряд во многом схож с буддийским, поскольку скроен по его подобию в конце XIX в. После смерти перед заупокойными обрядами совершается ритуал сэнрэйсэй - ритуал отправки души усопшего к душам предков или к божеству-охранителю местности, где живет семья покойного. Посмертное имя в таком случае не присваивается, но к имени усопшего добавляется почетный титул микото ("божественный"). После бдения у смертного одра выполняются заупокойные обряды в траурном зале. Алтарь украшен бамбуковыми шестами, ритуальной соломенной веревкой симэнава, ветками священного в синтоизме растения сакаки (род вечнозеленой камелии), цветами. Жрец совершает такое же ритуальное омовение, что и перед посещением синтоистского храма: ополаскивает рот водой и моет руки. Затем он совершает обряд очищения охараи, который исполняется перед всеми синтоистскими церемониями: размахивая ритуальным "опахалом", жрец изгоняет все зло, скверну и несчастья. После этого он произносит надгробное слово. Исполняются традиционная японская музыка и похоронные плачи. Семья усопшего и другие участники церемонии возлагают на алтарь тамагуси - ветки сакаки, украшенные полосками бумаги, что обычно делается при поклонении божествам ками в синтоистских храмах. Когда они творят молитву за упокой усопшего, они почти неслышно хлопают в ладоши (синобитэ). У синтоистов поминальная табличка, которая называется митама-сиро ("вместилище души"), имеет иной вид, чем у буддистов: она изготовлена из нелакированного дерева, посмертное имя написано тушью. Таблички держат на митама-дана ("полка для души") или в митама-я ("домик для души"), который сделан из необработанного дерева в виде миниатюрного синтоистского храма или ками-дана (домашней божницы). Очевидно, что синтоистская погребально-поминальная обрядность и синтоистский религиозный ритуал имеют много общих элементов. Эквивалентом буддийского 49-дневного периода траура служит цикл из пяти 10-дневных обрядов, который достигает своего пика на 50-й день после смерти. По синтоистским верованиям, покойник не может быть буддой (хотокэ), а становится божеством ками.
> 
> http://www.heiho.ru/index.php?id=52


Я про другое читал спорить не буду так как где правда не знаю)) а насчёт современно Японии точно могу сказать что ни у одного храма Синто нет такого кладбища как у Буддийского(( как нам сенсей говорит люди приходят по синтоиским законам а уходят по буддиским

----------


## Tong Po

> Я синто изучал по этим трудам http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/1111792/ ,а ваша ссылка у меня не работает((,я не спорю би не обязательно с буддизмом связанно но не стоит и забывать про культ меча(война) в Японии в Тибете ничего подобного не было


Я Вам А.А.Накорчевского "Синто" рекомендовал. Но наверно Ваши даже пофундаментальнее будут. 

Культ меча, кстати, как раз небуддийский, а связанный с синто. Ну а в Китае и, например, в Таиланде такового культа не было. Зато в Тае довольно велико влияние индуизма, ну а про инь-ян/гражданское-военное в Китае я уже упоминал.

----------


## Tong Po

> Я про другое читал спорить не буду так как где правда не знаю)) а насчёт современно Японии точно могу сказать что ни у одного храма Синто нет такого кладбища как у Буддийского(( как нам сенсей говорит люди приходят по синтоиским законам а уходят по буддиским



Я, кмтати, тоже читал, что хоронят в Японии, в основном, по буддмйским обрядам, а вот свадьбы, напимер - по синтоистским.

----------


## Кимихиро

Да согласен меч это 3 драгоценность которую дали боги))) взять то же направление буддизма Сингон они особо парится не стали и признали большинство богов синто перевоплощениями будд и бодхисатв)

----------


## Кимихиро

> Я, кмтати, тоже читал, что хоронят в Японии, в основном, по буддмйским обрядам, а вот свадьбы, напимер - по синтоистским.


Со свадьбами у них вообще ужас они могут и в синтоиский храм пойти и тут же на след. день в церковь сходить)) предостерегаются видать))

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> З.Ы. Мне вот вообще непонятна иногда транслирующееся мнение, что мастером БИ может быть только буддист, что именно на основе буддизма взросли в е БИ. Ерунда же. Вот, например, Тибет  - многие столетия был теократическим буддийским (не тройственная религия как в Китае и Японии) государством - много можете тибетских БИ назвать и тибетских мастеров БИ? Хотя есть таие - но крайне малочисленны и незаметны а общем фоне.


Ну, человеком сведущим в мордобое может быть любой человек и лично мне не нравится, когда человек пихает свои религиозные предпочтения в сферу мордобоя. Взять того же Кочергина, позиционирующего себя как истинно-православного сэнсэя и т.д. и т.п. А есть в мире БИ люди, которые хорошо умеют сочетать и то, и другое, не выставляя напоказ свою религиозность. Как пример- Ю. Ю. Сенчуков, основатель Контэна, по некоторым данным последователь Кван Ум.

З. Ы. Насчет тибетских БИ. Читал в книге Гьетрула Джигме Ринпоче о том, что он упражнялся с мечом и т.д. Так что может и на самом деле "маг-цзал" существует?

----------

Tong Po (24.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (24.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть ещё и такая версия толкования пути Уэсибы:

Миф № 4. Пацифист и гуманист Уэсиба Морихэй - основатель айкидо как системы, основанной на ненасилии
Для того, чтобы понять истинные мотивы О-сэнсэя, следует вспомнить, в какое время миру было явлено айкидо. Дело было вскоре после того, как на землю Японии впервые за 2000 лет ее истории ступила вражеская нога... По аналогии с проведенной ими в Германии денацификацией, американцы начали в Японии процесс, который можно было бы по аналогии с этим назвать десамураизацией. \"Самурайский дух как основная идеология военно-фашистского режима\" должен был быть безжалостно искоренен во всех его проявлениях. Жесточайшая цензура была введена в кино и на телевидении, а список запрещенных тем включал в себя мотивы кровной мести и верности долгу по отношению к господину. Национальные боевые искусства были запрещены. Параллельно с этим в страну хлынул поток мутной американской поп-культуры, что вызвало очень тяжелый нравственный кризис. Те, кто читал роман Кэндзабуро Оэ \"Опоздавшая молодежь\", очень хорошо поймут, о чем идет речь. 

Уэсиба Морихэй, безусловно, был патриотом, но стоит заметить, что кроме мастерства в работе голыми руками, мечом и копьем, его боевая биография включает в себя и фехтование на штыках, по которому он был чемпионом дивизии - занятие, ориентированное отнюдь не на нравственное самосовершенствование, а на вполне конкретное военное применение. Разрабатывая айкидо, Уэсиба искренне надеялся, что занятия этим боевым искусством помогут японцам вернуть былой дух и обрести себя, оздоровить нравственный климат нации. Однако загвоздка заключалась в том, что боевые искусства были запрещены, и нужно было убедить власти в том, здесь речь идет вовсе не о них. Новое искусство действительно было непохоже на привычные каратэ или дзюдо и, в сочетании с рассуждениями Уэсибы о ненасилии, энергии, использовании силы противника против него самого, сумело преодолеть бюрократические препоны. 

Между тем, если кто-либо имел возможность наблюдать работу самого Уэсибы, то мог заметить, что работает он достаточно жестко, а исполнению приема часто предшествует шокирующий удар. Можно вспомнить ранние фильмы Стивена Сигала (те, что в нашем прокате фигурировали под названиями \"Нико 1 - 3\"), где он расправляется с противниками, используя базовую технику айкидо. Однако, у большинства европейских адептов айкидо, воспринявших заветы мастера недостаточно, оно превратилось в своего рода \"танец во Вселенной\". Между тем достаточное количество специалистов рекомендовало заниматься айкидо только после нескольких лет занятий более жесткими стилями. Заметим, что большинство российских мастеров этого направления прошли именно этот путь. Что же касается разговоров об айкидо и полном ненасилии, то их в значительной степени следует воспринимать как отговорки для властей. Вспомним, в годы запрета каратэ у нас существовал такой термин, как \"китайская гимнастика ушу\", с помощью которого занимающиеся китайскими боевыми искусствами могли обойти проблемы с законом.

----------

Aion (18.01.2016), Марина В (24.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2012)

----------


## Риани

> Есть ещё и такая версия толкования пути Уэсибы:
> 
> Миф № 4. Пацифист и гуманист Уэсиба Морихэй - основатель айкидо как системы, основанной на ненасилии
> Для того, чтобы понять истинные мотивы О-сэнсэя, следует вспомнить, в какое время миру было явлено айкидо. Дело было вскоре после того, как на землю Японии впервые за 2000 лет ее истории ступила вражеская нога... По аналогии с проведенной ими в Германии денацификацией, американцы начали в Японии процесс, который можно было бы по аналогии с этим назвать десамураизацией. \"Самурайский дух как основная идеология военно-фашистского режима\" должен был быть безжалостно искоренен во всех его проявлениях. Жесточайшая цензура была введена в кино и на телевидении, а список запрещенных тем включал в себя мотивы кровной мести и верности долгу по отношению к господину. Национальные боевые искусства были запрещены. Параллельно с этим в страну хлынул поток мутной американской поп-культуры, что вызвало очень тяжелый нравственный кризис. Те, кто читал роман Кэндзабуро Оэ \"Опоздавшая молодежь\", очень хорошо поймут, о чем идет речь. 
> 
> Уэсиба Морихэй, безусловно, был патриотом, но стоит заметить, что кроме мастерства в работе голыми руками, мечом и копьем, его боевая биография включает в себя и фехтование на штыках, по которому он был чемпионом дивизии - занятие, ориентированное отнюдь не на нравственное самосовершенствование, а на вполне конкретное военное применение. Разрабатывая айкидо, Уэсиба искренне надеялся, что занятия этим боевым искусством помогут японцам вернуть былой дух и обрести себя, оздоровить нравственный климат нации. Однако загвоздка заключалась в том, что боевые искусства были запрещены, и нужно было убедить власти в том, здесь речь идет вовсе не о них. Новое искусство действительно было непохоже на привычные каратэ или дзюдо и, в сочетании с рассуждениями Уэсибы о ненасилии, энергии, использовании силы противника против него самого, сумело преодолеть бюрократические препоны. 
> 
> Между тем, если кто-либо имел возможность наблюдать работу самого Уэсибы, то мог заметить, что работает он достаточно жестко, а исполнению приема часто предшествует шокирующий удар. Можно вспомнить ранние фильмы Стивена Сигала (те, что в нашем прокате фигурировали под названиями \"Нико 1 - 3\"), где он расправляется с противниками, используя базовую технику айкидо. Однако, у большинства европейских адептов айкидо, воспринявших заветы мастера недостаточно, оно превратилось в своего рода \"танец во Вселенной\". Между тем достаточное количество специалистов рекомендовало заниматься айкидо только после нескольких лет занятий более жесткими стилями. Заметим, что большинство российских мастеров этого направления прошли именно этот путь. Что же касается разговоров об айкидо и полном ненасилии, то их в значительной степени следует воспринимать как отговорки для властей. Вспомним, в годы запрета каратэ у нас существовал такой термин, как \"китайская гимнастика ушу\", с помощью которого занимающиеся китайскими боевыми искусствами могли обойти проблемы с законом.


Вариантов понимания множество, как и людей практикующих айкидо. Лучше выкладывать свое мнение, основанное на практике айкидо  :Smilie:  Потому как и в дзэн  и в айкидо важен личный опыт и практика.

----------


## Hang Gahm

Напрямую айкидо и дзэн-буддизм не связаны. О-сэнсей использовал в основном практики синто, точнее омото-кё, а так же в некоторой степени буддизма школы Сингон, тяготеющей к ваджраяне. К последним можно отнести декламацию Сутры сердца в качестве котодамы и применение некоторых мудр. Со слов профессора Джона Стивенса, исследователя духовного наследия Уэсибы, обладателя 7 дана айкидо и сертифицированного буддийского священника, разница между буддийской медитацией и "медитацией айкидо" состоит в том, что в первой адепт стремится "опустошить" сознание,в то время как во второй- "наполнить" себя вселенной и мистически с ней слиться. От себя хочу добавить, что противоположность подходов тут скорее видимая. Лишь полностью избавившись от омрачений своего эго, можно обрести весь мир.
Будо(японский путь воина), частным случаем которого является айкидо, говоря в общем, определённо связан с дзэн-буддизмом (равно как и с синто и конфуцианством). На практике связь с дзэн можно проследить в стремлении встречать атаку пустым сознанием, лишённым мыслей и эмоциональной окраски, а следовательно способным моментально наиболее эффективно реагировать, а так же в ощущении исчезновения своего "я" и противопоставления себя и противника.

----------

AndyZ (24.12.2012), Ersh (24.12.2012), Ho Shim (24.12.2012), Pema Sonam (24.12.2012), Tong Po (24.12.2012), Дхармананда (24.12.2012), Паня (24.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> Да согласен меч это 3 драгоценность которую дали боги))) взять то же направление буддизма Сингон они особо парится не стали и признали большинство богов синто перевоплощениями будд и бодхисатв)



В Тибете также поступили  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну, человеком сведущим в мордобое может быть любой человек и лично мне не нравится, когда человек пихает свои религиозные предпочтения в сферу мордобоя. Взять того же Кочергина, позиционирующего себя как истинно-православного сэнсэя и т.д. и т.п. А есть в мире БИ люди, которые хорошо умеют сочетать и то, и другое, не выставляя напоказ свою религиозность. Как пример- Ю. Ю. Сенчуков, основатель Контэна, по некоторым данным последователь Кван Ум.
> 
> З. Ы. Насчет тибетских БИ. Читал в книге Гьетрула Джигме Ринпоче о том, что он упражнялся с мечом и т.д. Так что может и на самом деле "маг-цзал" существует?


За маг-цзал не скажу, не сталкивался, однако имел знакомство с очень продвинутым мастером (не побоюсь этого слова БИ) Гараниным Н.А., так вот, он утверждал, что система, которой он занимался - тибетская, называется талатьен. Правда, какими-нибудь подтверждениями своих слов себя не утруждал, да, собственно, ничего больше и не говорил - ни об истории системы, ни о чём. Однако система чакр и меридианов (нади) в талетьене ничего общего с китайскими не имеет, а похожа на идийско-тибетскую.

Однако, согласитесь, что даже, если и маг-цзал существует, и талатьен - тибетский, то это - капля в море дальневосточных и южноазиатских направлений.

----------


## Tong Po

> встречать атаку пустым сознанием, лишённым мыслей и эмоциональной окраски, а следовательно способным моментально наиболее эффективно реагировать.


Ну это и в боксе есть. Вопрос в систематизированности и эффективности методик.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> талатьен


Конечно, транскрипция при передаче могла неузнаваемо измениться (:, но на тибетское название это не похоже ну вообще никак.

----------

Ersh (24.12.2012), Топпер- (24.12.2012)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Конечно, транскрипция при передаче могла неузнаваемо измениться (:, но на тибетское название это не похоже ну вообще никак.


може французская?)

----------

Топпер- (24.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> Конечно, транскрипция при передаче могла неузнаваемо измениться (:, но на тибетское название это не похоже ну вообще никак.


А я и не утверждаю о достоверности "тибетской версии". Я, что слышал, то и написал. Причём я написал буквально всё, что о происхождении системы от Гаранина услышал. Он больше ничего и не говорил. И он был интересен мне не как историк БИ, а как практик. Хоть бы и сам он всё изобрёл (что вряд ли).

----------


## Алик

На мой взгляд, дзен-буддизм самодостаточен. Ему не нужны помощники для практики.)) Просветленному же вообще нет нужды в единоборствах. А занятия боевыми искусствами, из личной практики, приводят к росту Эго. По крайней мере рукопашный бой и карате. Айкидо же я занимался только  два года, но общих тем с дзен-буддизмом не нашел (имхо, конечно)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вариантов понимания множество, как и людей практикующих айкидо. Лучше выкладывать свое мнение, основанное на практике айкидо  Потому как и в дзэн  и в айкидо важен личный опыт и практика.


Хорошо, выкладу своё. : )

1. Можно *сочетать* практику сосредоточения с чем угодно, вплоть до колки дров ребром ладони : ).
2. Не нужно, по мне, всякую внешнюю практику *выдавать за чань/дзэн*, даже если очень хочется и/или это необходимо для твоего образа жизни, связанного с контактными конфликтами, типа "Я его сделал/уборохал, потому что я -- дзэн-буддист (!), а не просто айкидок".
3. Занимаясь сам раньше шаолинь-цюань и айкидо (по два года -- тем и другим) никогда не ставил себе цели стать бойцом. Инструктору же по айкидо (он даёт именно жёсткий, а не "спортивный" стиль, иногда общаемся и сейчас) объяснил: "Я пришёл сюда, чтобы учиться гибкости, а не жёсткости", т.к. уже на первой тренировке он, выказывая мне, ученику, свою круть (он реально крут, ибо пришёл в айкидо после многих лет бокса и карате), потравмил мне кисть, из-за чего пришлось пропустить две следующие тренировки, а потом -- вправлять мозги инструктору %)...
4. Уже около десяти лет занимаюсь Тайцзи (ян и чэнь) не для того, чтобы применять это для разрешения конфликтов: для меня это -- динамическая медитация, дополняющая практику дзадзэн...
5. "*Лучшая победа -- победа без боя*" и, в идеале, -- без доведения до малейшего физ. контакта.
6. *Если довёл до контакта, значит, не хватило ума/мудрости разрешить проблему миром, чему, собственно, и учит буддизм*.
7. Не раз бывало так, что ситуация стояла на грани реальной драки (один -- против пяти или -- буквально пару недель назад -- против двух), но каждый раз разрешал её просто разговором, не показывая и даже не намекая, что сам кое-что умею помимо (хотя -- очень подмывало, но внутренне этот вариант отбрасывал как категорически неплодотворный), и с каждым разом -- всё мягче и мягче.

При этом есть "путь воина" и "путь мудреца"... Но это -- два достаточно разные пути, потому, даже пытаясь сочетать их, путать их -- хотя бы для себя -- не стоит.

----------

Tong Po (24.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (24.12.2012), Дхармананда (24.12.2012), Марина В (24.12.2012), Туман (30.07.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2012)

----------


## Риани

> Хорошо, выкладу своё. : )
> 
> 1. Можно *сочетать* практику сосредоточения с чем угодно, вплоть до колки дров ребром ладони : ).
> 2. Не нужно, по мне, всякую внешнюю практику *выдавать за чань/дзэн*, даже если очень хочется и/или это необходимо для твоего образа жизни, связанного с контактными конфликтами, типа "Я его сделал/уборохал, потому что я -- дзэн-буддист (!), а не просто айкидок".
> 3. Занимаясь сам раньше шаолинь-цюань и айкидо (по два года -- тем и другим) никогда не ставил себе цели стать бойцом. Инструктору же по айкидо (он даёт именно жёсткий, а не "спортивный" стиль, иногда общаемся и сейчас) объяснил: "Я пришёл сюда, чтобы учиться гибкости, а не жёсткости", т.к. уже на первой тренировке он, выказывая мне, ученику, свою круть (он реально крут, ибо пришёл в айкидо после многих лет бокса и карате), потравмил мне кисть, из-за чего пришлось пропустить две следующие тренировки, а потом -- вправлять мозги инструктору %)...
> 4. Уже около десяти лет занимаюсь Тайцзи (ян и чэнь) не для того, чтобы применять это для разрешения конфликтов: для меня это -- динамическая медитация, дополняющая практику дзадзэн...
> 5. "*Лучшая победа -- победа без боя*" и, в идеале, -- без доведения до малейшего физ. контакта.
> 6. *Если довёл до контакта, значит, не хватило ума/мудрости разрешить проблему миром, чему, собственно, и учит буддизм*.
> 7. Не раз бывало так, что ситуация стояла на грани реальной драки (один -- против пяти или -- буквально пару недель назад -- против двух), но каждый раз разрешал её просто разговором, не показывая и даже не намекая, что сам кое-что умею помимо (хотя -- очень подмывало, но внутренне этот вариант отбрасывал как категорически неплодотворный), и с каждым разом -- всё мягче и мягче.
> ...


1. Конечно можно сочетать практику сосредоточения с чем угодно, хоть вязанием крючком  :Smilie: 
2. Не нужно разделять на внешнее и внутреннее.
3. Любая жесткость тела есть жесткость сознания и на оборот.
4. Сэнсэй у которого я изучаю айкидо видит связь между айкидо и тайцзы. И я думаю (на основании 15 лет своей практики айкидо), что как айкидо так и тайцзы это динамические медитации (хотя слово медитация не люблю)
5."Лучшая победа - победа без боя" это значит жить единой жизнью со всем Миром то есть быть объединенным или опустошенным.
6. Контакт есть всегда другое дело какой контакт.
7. Есть только ваше разделения на разные Пути.

----------


## Юй Кан

Извините, Риани, но большая часть вашего ответа -- попытка защитить "своё" с конечной "отбивкой" ясного и внятного предложения различать два пути, с переходом на личность... Хотя я ведь на Вас и Ваше не нападал и даже не посягал.
Корректнее, по мне, было бы просто рассказать о своём поведении в реальных конфликтных ситуациях, т.е., -- о Вашем личном воплощении в жизнь принципа "Жить единой жизнью со всем миром".
Спорить же, да ещё в таком тоне, не хочу.

----------

Tong Po (24.12.2012), Марина В (24.12.2012)

----------


## Риани

> Извините, Риани, но большая часть вашего ответа -- попытка защитить "своё" с конечной "отбивкой" ясного и внятного предложения различать два пути с переходом на личность...
> Корректнее, по мне, было бы просто рассказать о своём поведении в реальных конфликтных ситуациях, т.е., -- о Вашем личном воплощении в жизнь принципа "Жить единой жизнью со всем миром".
> Спорить же, да ещё в таком тоне, не хочу.


Я вам высказал свое мнение  и основывается оно на моем опыте изучения разных единоборств. И рассказывать как я морду бил (руку сломал) или мне набили или я что то там рассказывал и мне не набили или я не набил-  нет смысла. Лучшее айкидо это когда вы идете и к вам никто не пристает и не конфликтует с вами. Айкидо это не внешнее проявление. Все конфликтные ситуации порождены вашим умом.

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Уж не знаю в тему или нет, но выскажусь.
Кодо Саваки Роси говорил, что многие бросают сидеть дзадзен аргументируя это тем, что ,мол, вся моя жизнь - это практика (есть-есть, спать-спать и т.д.). Но такой подход - есть опасная ловушка и заблуждение.
Сердце Дзен - это дзадзен и ничем дзадзен заменить нельзя. А вся жизнь станет такой лет после 20-30 безвозмездного сидения...и то гарантии никто не даёт.

----------

Tong Po (24.12.2012), Паня (16.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (24.12.2012), Тао (12.01.2013)

----------


## Риани

> Уж не знаю в тему или нет, но выскажусь.
> Кодо Саваки Роси говорил, что многие бросают сидеть дзадзен аргументируя это тем, что ,мол, вся моя жизнь - это практика (есть-есть, спать-спать и т.д.). Но такой подход - есть опасная ловушка и заблуждение.
> Сердце Дзен - это дзадзен и ничем дзадзен заменить нельзя. А вся жизнь станет такой лет после 20-30 безвозмездного сидения...и то гарантии никто не даёт.


Согласен что дзадзен нечем заменить нельзя. Надо сидеть. Наверное если провести аналогию с человеком то дзадзен это сердце человека, но кроме сердца есть у человека и другие органы  :Smilie:

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> Согласен что дзадзен нечем заменить нельзя. Надо сидеть. Наверное если провести аналогию с человеком то дзадзен это сердце человека, но кроме сердца есть у человека и другие органы


Надо просто продолжать сидеть. Дзадзен - это не часть чего-то, к этой практике нечего добавить именно поэтому она бесполезная.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я вам высказал свое мнение  и основывается оно на моем опыте изучения разных единоборств. И рассказывать как я морду бил (руку сломал) или мне набили или я что то там рассказывал и мне не набили или я не набил-  нет смысла.


Благодарю, что, всё же, рассказали, пусть и сжато. Это и есть собственный опыт не только изучения, но и применения...
При этом почти в любом варианте конфликт, завершившийся телесным (а не вообще) контактом с чьей-либо травмой, не приведший к осознанию необходимости *для буддиста* стараться избегать такого впредь, неплодотворен.

----------

Марина В (24.12.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Уж не знаю в тему или нет, но выскажусь.
> Кодо Саваки Роси говорил, что многие бросают сидеть дзадзен аргументируя это тем, что ,мол, вся моя жизнь - это практика (есть-есть, спать-спать и т.д.). Но такой подход - есть опасная ловушка и заблуждение.
> Сердце Дзен - это дзадзен и ничем дзадзен заменить нельзя. А вся жизнь станет такой лет после 20-30 безвозмездного сидения...и то гарантии никто не даёт.


Все тот же Кодо Саваки-роси в годы войны возглавлял Японскую Ассоциацию боевых искусств, если верить сайту Антайдзи.  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (24.12.2012)

----------


## Кимихиро

В фильме The Zen Mind есть про занятия Би,если у кого отлично с английским можете пересказать о чём там)) а вообще в здоровом теле здоровый дух!!!

----------


## Юй Кан

> а вообще в здоровом теле здоровый дух!!!


Orandum est, uit sit mens sana in corpore sano [орандум эст, ут сит мэнс сана ин корпорэ сано] — Надо молить богов, чтоб дух здоровый был в теле здоровом. Предполагают, что в основе этой строчки Ювенала лежит известная в Древнем Риме поговорка: «*В здоровом теле здоровый дух — редкое явление*».

----------

Марина В (24.12.2012)

----------


## Hang Gahm

> Ну это и в боксе есть. Вопрос в систематизированности и эффективности методик.


Если откроют тему бокс и буддизм, то можно было бы порассуждать в этом направлении. 
Но конечно же цель занятий боксом- победа над противником в соревновании, в то время как цель практики будо- духовное совершенствование.

----------


## Марина В

Урезанная пословица про здоровый дух в здоровом теле никак не коррелировала с моим мелким житейским опытом, до тех пор, пока не прочла у Иртеньева:

В здоровом теле —
Здоровый дух.
На самом деле —
Одно из двух.

С чем немедленно согласилась. : )

----------

Юй Кан (24.12.2012)

----------


## Риани

> Благодарю, что, всё же, рассказали, пусть и сжато. Это и есть собственный опыт не только изучения, но и применения...
> При этом почти в любом варианте конфликт, завершившийся телесным (а не вообще) контактом с чьей-либо травмой, не приведший к осознанию необходимости *для буддиста* стараться избегать такого впредь, неплодотворен.


Практическое применение айкидо это победа без боя, но для того чтоб такое было надо формировать сознание и тело тренировками.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Практическое применение айкидо это победа без боя, но для того чтоб такое было надо формировать сознание и тело тренировками.


Значит, по этому поводу мы думаем почти одинаково?
Сам же принцип "Лучшая победа..." -- это свёртка куда более пространного афоризма из "Искусства войны" Сунь-цзы, предназначенного как раз для воинов и полководцев.

----------


## Риани

> Значит, по этому поводу мы думаем почти одинаково?
> Сам же принцип "Лучшая победа..." -- это свёртка куда более пространного афоризма из "Искусства войны" Сунь-цзы, предназначенного как раз для воинов и полководцев.


Наверное  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Если откроют тему бокс и буддизм, то можно было бы порассуждать в этом направлении. 
> Но конечно же цель занятий боксом- победа над противником в соревновании, в то время как цель практики будо- духовное совершенствование.


Духовное соверщенствование посредством изучения приёмов наиболее эффективного причинения вреда, несовместимого с жизнью, вероятному противнику не очень вяжется с Будда Дхармой. Хотя, конечно, к айкидо это не относится. А вот в боксе хотя бы цель убить противника (условного) не стоит. Кстати, муай тай (тайский бокс) вполне себе с буддизмом связан (весьма косвенно, конечно): http://www.changmuaythai.com/bouddhist.htm

З.Ы. Повторюсь - я вовсе не отрицаю возможность сочетания занятий БИ с практикой буддизма Махаяны, по-крайней мере, мирянами.

----------


## Ittosai

В Тхераваде мирянам тоже не возбраняется сочетать практику единоборств и буддизм. Другое дело смотря какие единоборства..айкидо менее агрессивно и поэтому оно наиболее подходит практикующим мирянам буддистам. А вот тайский бокс всё же развивает некую долю агрессии.. хотя в Таиланде мнение разное у мирян, одни нормально воспринимают тайский бокс,другие считают это недостойным занятием для мирян. Некоторые знакомые миряне тайские даже отказываются смотреть на поединки .

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> Все тот же Кодо Саваки-роси в годы войны возглавлял Японскую Ассоциацию боевых искусств, если верить сайту Антайдзи.


Всё тот же Кодо Саваки свою военную деятельность называл удалью вора и призывал складывать руки в гашо. Да и вся жизнь его - прекращение стрельбы.

----------


## Кунсанг

Тибетское ведение боя можно посмотреть http://www.tescao.net/arts-martiaux/

----------


## Alexey Elkin

А вообще про боевые искусства думаю так, что можно сколь угодно совершенствовать искусство, но не применять. Мечь как ум или ум как мечь. И то и другое должно быть острым. Но пока в отношении того и другого действует принцип недеяния - на земле будет сохраняться мир.

Ум в ножнах - нет кармы.
Мечь в ножнах -закрыта дорога в ад.


Врата рая


Солдат по имени Нобусиге пришёл к Хакуину и спросил: "Правда ли, что есть рай и ад?".

"Кто ты?" - спросил Хакуин.

"Я - самурай" - ответил воин.

"Ты - солдат! - воскликнул Хакуин. - Что за начальник держит тебя в своём войске? У тебя лицо, как у нищего".

Нобусиге так рассвирепел, что начал вытаскивать свой меч, но Хакуин продолжал:

"У тебя есть меч! Но, наверное, он слишком туп, чтобы снести мне голову".

Когда Нобусиге вытащил меч, Хакуин заметил: "Тут открываются двери в ад".

При этих словах самурай, почувствовавший себя учеником мастера, вложил меч в ножны и поклонился.

"Здесь открываются врата рая" - сказал Хакуин.

----------

Джнянаваджра (25.12.2012), Паня (16.01.2014), Тао (13.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А вообще про боевые искусства думаю так, что можно сколь угодно совершенствовать искусство, но не применять. Мечь как ум или ум как мечь. И то и другое должно быть острым. Но пока в отношении того и другого действует принцип недеяния - на земле будет сохраняться мир.


ОДнако это не всегда так. Принцип не всегда работает.

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> ОДнако это не всегда так. Принцип не всегда работает.


Принцип недеяния работает всегда, это мы в силу своего заблуждения не всегда действуем в соответствии с ним.

----------


## Кунсанг

То есть: "Я буду сохранять спокойствие, и не буду совершать никаких действий", - но в этот момент противник просто вас зарубит.

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> То есть: "Я буду сохранять спокойствие, и не буду совершать никаких действий", - но в этот момент противник просто вас зарубит.


Не стоит фантазировать.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Принцип недеяния работает всегда, это мы в силу своего заблуждения не всегда действуем в соответствии с ним.


Как понимаешь, что означает и представляет собою _у-вэй_, т.е., не-деяние?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Как понимаешь, что означает и представляет собою _у-вэй_, т.е., не-деяние?


Да, хотелось бы разобраться с этим. А ты сам как понимаешь?

----------


## Кунсанг

Мне кажется, что недеяние это просто зарубить противника без мотивации особой, которая мотивация подразумевает под собой деяние в данном случае.

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> Как понимаешь, что означает и представляет собою _у-вэй_, т.е., не-деяние?


Юр, ты хитрец, расставил сети! Оч люблю тебя.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, хотелось бы разобраться с этим. А ты сам как понимаешь?


Вот -- на уровне иносказаний/намёков... : )

XIX. 

 Задумав весь отдаться у-вэю,
подумай: а всё ли ты сделал? (Ибо сказано в Пред-писании:
«*У-вэй — не то, что ты думаешь*».)
XX. 

 Самый у-вэйный у-вэй —
не-у-вэй...* (Ибо сказано в Пред-писании:
«*Угомонись и забудь это слово,
      поскольку у-вэй — не это*».)—————————————————
    * В исходном тексте — «у-у-вэй».

XXI. 

 Но всем у-вэям у-вэй —
не-не-у-вэй...* (Ибо сказано в Пред-писании:
«*Если ты делаешь это,
      значит, ты занят не тем.
      Брось и это и то!*») —————————————————
    * В исходном тексте — «у-у-у-вэй».

----------

Марина В (25.12.2012), Федор Ф (25.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юр, ты хитрец, расставил сети! Оч люблю тебя.


Лёша, спасибо, но про любовь -- это другая тема... %)
Как сам-то понимаешь, что такое у-вэй, раз уж взялся о нём говорить?

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> Лёша, спасибо, но про любовь -- это другая тема... %)
> Как сам-то понимаешь, что такое у-вэй, раз уж взялся о нём говорить?


Юр, честно, не вижу смысла болтать об этом. "Имя, которое может быть названо, не есть постоянное имя." :Smilie:  Разве что при встрече, за чашкой чая.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вот -- на уровне иносказаний/намёков...


Понятно  :Smilie:  Я примерно так и представлял :Smilie:

----------

Юй Кан (25.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юр, честно, не вижу смысла болтать об этом. "Имя, которое может быть названо, не есть постоянное имя." Разве что при встрече, за чашкой чая.


Тогда и не болтай, сыпя декларациями, вроде "Но пока в отношении того и другого действует принцип недеяния..." или "Принцип недеяния работает всегда, это мы ... не всегда действуем в соответствии с ним"? %)
Признателен тебе, к слову, что ты упомянул здесь это очень важное (для даосизма и, позднее, для чань-буддизма) понятие, во многом близкое к ещё дочаньскому понятию "бессамостность/безличностность/недвойственность"...
Т.е., у-вэй -- это, строго говоря, не принцип, а состояние ума.

----------

Alexey Elkin (25.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (26.12.2012), Федор Ф (25.12.2012)

----------


## Tong Po

> В Тхераваде мирянам тоже не возбраняется сочетать практику единоборств и буддизм. Другое дело смотря какие единоборства..айкидо менее агрессивно и поэтому оно наиболее подходит практикующим мирянам буддистам. А вот тайский бокс всё же развивает некую долю агрессии.. хотя в Таиланде мнение разное у мирян, одни нормально воспринимают тайский бокс,другие считают это недостойным занятием для мирян. Некоторые знакомые миряне тайские даже отказываются смотреть на поединки .


Ну а монахи в Таиланде вполне положительно относятся: http://www.changmuaythai.com/bouddhist.htm

Разумеется, я понимаю, что вполне могут быть и даже, скорее всего есть, монахи, которые против.

----------

Пема Ванчук (26.12.2012)

----------


## Ittosai

> Ну а монахи в Таиланде вполне положительно относятся: http://www.changmuaythai.com/bouddhist.htm
> 
> Разумеется, я понимаю, что вполне могут быть и даже, скорее всего есть, монахи, которые против.


Монахов пригласили освятить помещение нового зала,  но это не значит что они сами занимаются муаем. Тема ведь обсуждения о совмещении занятий единоборствами и буддизма. Для монахов традиции Тхеравада такое совмещение неприемлимо, для мирян вполне возможно заниматься.

----------


## Tong Po

> Монахов пригласили освятить помещение нового зала,  но это не значит что они сами занимаются муаем. Тема ведь обсуждения о совмещении занятий единоборствами и буддизма. Для монахов традиции Тхеравада такое совмещение неприемлимо, для мирян вполне возможно заниматься.


А я разве утверждал, что занимаются? Я же написал - относятся положительно ибо, если бы это было не так, то и никакой церемонии они бы не проводили. И, потом, я сам в этом кэмпе занимался, так что знаю, так сказать, из первых рук.

----------


## Поляков

Прочитал тему и задался вопросом, почему время от времени возникает вопрос о взаимосвязи боевых искусств (БИ) и дзэн, и пришел к выводу что дело в неправильном определении как БИ, так и дзэн. Именно из-за этого неправильного определения возникает путаница и непонимание. 

Очевидно, что современные боевые  искусства (стратегия и тактика ведения боевых действий, баллистика, стрелковое оружие, средства поражения и боеприпасы и прочие специальности, получаемые во время срочной службы и учебы в военных вузах) не имеют никакого соприкосновения с буддийской практикой.

Но в контексте вопроса под БИ почему-то понимают различную самооборону, включающую в себя широкий спектр систем, начиная с олимпийских видов спорта, и заканчивая балетом, а  под дзэн же понимают исключительно способы концентрации и релаксации (иногда сюда входит и фольклорный компонент). 

Короче, если правильно перефразировать вопрос и спросить о способах концентрации во время занятий спортом, то всякая путаница исчезает.

----------

Tong Po (05.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Прочитал тему и задался вопросом, почему время от времени возникает вопрос о взаимосвязи боевых искусств (БИ) и дзэн, и пришел к выводу что дело в неправильном определении как БИ, так и дзэн. Именно из-за этого неправильного определения возникает путаница и непонимание. 
> 
> Очевидно, что современные боевые  искусства (стратегия и тактика ведения боевых действий, баллистика, стрелковое оружие, средства поражения и боеприпасы и прочие специальности, получаемые во время срочной службы и учебы в военных вузах) не имеют никакого соприкосновения с буддийской практикой.
> 
> Но в контексте вопроса под БИ почему-то понимают различную самооборону, включающую в себя широкий спектр систем, начиная с олимпийских видов спорта, и заканчивая балетом, а  под дзэн же понимают исключительно способы концентрации и релаксации (иногда сюда входит и фольклорный компонент). 
> 
> Короче, если правильно перефразировать вопрос и спросить о способах концентрации во время занятий спортом, то всякая путаница исчезает.


У дзэн может быть определение?
И какое Ваше правильное определение дзэн?

----------


## Нико

> У дзэн может быть определение?
> И какое Ваше правильное определение дзэн?


Палкой по башке -- вот определение. Настоящий дзен равен махамудре.

----------

Еше Нинбо (05.01.2013)

----------


## Риани

> Прочитал тему и задался вопросом, почему время от времени возникает вопрос о взаимосвязи боевых искусств (БИ) и дзэн, и пришел к выводу что дело в неправильном определении как БИ, так и дзэн. Именно из-за этого неправильного определения возникает путаница и непонимание. 
> 
> Очевидно, что современные боевые  искусства (стратегия и тактика ведения боевых действий, баллистика, стрелковое оружие, средства поражения и боеприпасы и прочие специальности, получаемые во время срочной службы и учебы в военных вузах) не имеют никакого соприкосновения с буддийской практикой.
> 
> Но в контексте вопроса под БИ почему-то понимают различную самооборону, включающую в себя широкий спектр систем, начиная с олимпийских видов спорта, и заканчивая балетом, а  под дзэн же понимают исключительно способы концентрации и релаксации (иногда сюда входит и фольклорный компонент). 
> 
> Короче, если правильно перефразировать вопрос и спросить о способах концентрации во время занятий спортом, то всякая путаница исчезает.


Ну все же думаю японские и китайские БИ имели соприкосновение с буддизмом. И думаю главная цель таких БИ была выработать состояние мусин (не ум). БИ это один из Путей к мусин.

----------


## Риани

> Палкой по башке -- вот определение. Настоящий дзен равен махамудре.


Палкой по башке это лучший методический способ чтоб человек в боевых искусствах понял что либо  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну все же думаю японские и китайские БИ имели соприкосновение с буддизмом. И думаю главная цель таких БИ была выработать состояние мусин (не ум). БИ это один из Путей к мусин.


Разумеется, имели соприкосновение. Но главная цель в БИ - добится победы над противником наиболее рациональным способом. А мусин - один из методов.

----------


## Риани

> Разумеется, имели соприкосновение. Но главная цель в БИ - добится победы над противником наиболее рациональным способом. А мусин - один из методов.


Главное цель для БИ остаться живым. Главный противник для человека это он сам. Мусин это не метод. Метод это упражнения (техники) с помощью которых достигается мусин.

----------


## Tong Po

> Главное цель для БИ остаться живым. Главный противник для человека это он сам. Мусин это не метод. Метод это упражнения (техники) с помощью которых достигается мусин.


В данном случае мусин - именно метод, БИ состоят не толко из техники, но и из тактики, стратегии и психологической подготовки. С помощью техники никакого мусин не достигнешь. Если я делаю голую технику (котэ-гаэси, например, раз уж речь об айкидо) - какая разница в каком состоянии мой ум? Я технику не умом делаю, а руками и ногами. А вот, если у меня стоит цель выполнить технику в нужное время, в нужном месте - вот тут мусин и желателен. И достичь состояния мусин, согласно тем же мастерам дзэн можно вполне безо всякой техники (без техники БИ), они (мастера дзэн) в своём подавляющем большинстве никакими БИ не занимались. А мастера БИ тоже даааалекоооо не все дзэн-буддистами были. Тот же Уэсиба не был, например.

----------


## Tong Po

З.Ы. Остаться в живых можно и вообще никакие БИ непрактикуя.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2013)

----------


## Риани

> В данном случае мусин - именно метод, БИ состоят не толко из техники, но и из тактики, стратегии и психологической подготовки. С помощью техники никакого мусин не достигнешь. Если я делаю голую технику (котэ-гаэси, например, раз уж речь об айкидо) - какая разница в каком состоянии мой ум? Я технику не умом делаю, а руками и ногами. А вот, если у меня стоит цель выполнить технику в нужное время, в нужном месте - вот тут мусин и желателен. И достичь состояния мусин, согласно тем же мастерам дзэн можно вполне безо всякой техники (без техники БИ), они (мастера дзэн) в своём подавляющем большинстве никакими БИ не занимались. А мастера БИ тоже даааалекоооо не все дзэн-буддистами были. Тот же Уэсиба не был, например.


Айкидо это и есть гармония (объединение) тела и сознания. Если не будет мусин не будет айкидо. А коте гаеси это как раз один из методов чтоб достигнуть нужного положения тела и состояния сознания. Конечно можно делать технику похожую на коте гаеси без мусин, но это не будет айкидо  :Smilie:

----------


## Риани

> З.Ы. Остаться в живых можно и вообще никакие БИ непрактикуя.


А можно и победить противника не практикую не какие БИ.

----------


## Tong Po

> Айкидо это и есть гармония (объединение) тела и сознания. Если не будет мусин не будет айкидо. А коте гаеси это как раз один из методов чтоб достигнуть нужного положения тела и состояния сознания. Конечно можно делать технику похожую на коте гаеси без мусин, но это не будет айкидо



Да ради бога! Пусть айкидо - это гармония тела и сознания. Бокс - это тоже гармония тела и сознания, ММА - это тоже гармония тела и сознания. Поверте, без такой гармонии ни там, ни там значительных успехов не добиться. Правда без мистики и "высоких" выражений там всё. Но ни ММА, ни айкидо само по себе - это не буддизм. И будиизм, ксатати, не ставит своей целью ни мусин, ни гармонию тела и сознания.

----------

Пема Ванчук (06.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> А можно и победить противника не практикую не какие БИ.


Можно, только я писал *НАИБОЛЕЕ РАЦИОНАЛЬНЫМ СПОСОБОМ.* Отличие от просто победить чувствуете?

----------


## Риани

> Да ради бога! Пусть айкидо - это гармония тела и сознания. Бокс - это тоже гармония тела и сознания, ММА - это тоже гармония тела и сознания. Поверте, без такой гармонии ни там, ни там значительных успехов не добиться. Правда без мистики и "высоких" выражений там всё. Но ни ММА, ни айкидо само по себе - это не буддизм. И будиизм, ксатати, не ставит своей целью ни мусин, ни гармонию тела и сознания.


Айкидо  изменяет человека и он уже видит вокруг не противников вокруг и не потенциальных жертв. Он меняет мир. А как вы хотите спасти всех живых существ?

----------


## Риани

> Можно, только я писал *НАИБОЛЕЕ РАЦИОНАЛЬНЫМ СПОСОБОМ.* Отличие от просто победить чувствуете?


Что значит рациональным? Учится много лет что отлупасить кого либо? Это рационально? Человечество уже изобрело много рациональных способов как минимум пистолет как максимум ядерное оружие. Зачем заниматься БИ если есть более рациональные способы победы?

----------


## Tong Po

> Айкидо  изменяет человека и он уже видит вокруг не противников вокруг и не потенциальных жертв. Он меняет мир. А как вы хотите спасти всех живых существ?


Чё-то не видел я таких практических результатов у ПОДАВЛЯЮЩЕГО БОЛЬШИНСТВА занимающихся айкидо. Чё-то не так с методикой, наверно? И мир, вроде как был сансарой так и остался. Не?

А кто сказал, что я хочу спасти всех живых существ? От чего спасти? От Геенны Огненной? А вот помочь преодолеть "океан страданий" живым существам можно исключительно с помощью Дхармы Будды ( это предмет моей веры, если что)

----------

Пема Ванчук (06.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Что значит рациональным? Учится много лет что отлупасить кого либо? Это рационально? Человечество уже изобрело много рациональных способов как минимум пистолет как максимум ядерное оружие. Зачем заниматься БИ если есть более рациональные способы победы?


Знаете, применять ядерное оружие против элементарного хулигана, например - верх неоациональности. Пистолет... Хм... Учитывая то, что ношение "короткоствола" в РФ является уголовнонаказуемым - тоже нерационально. А так да, Вы правы -лучше нету каратэ, чем в карманах два ТТ  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2013)

----------


## Риани

> Чё-то не видел я таких практических результатов у ПОДАВЛЯЮЩЕГО БОЛЬШИНСТВА занимающихся айкидо. Чё-то не так с методикой, наверно? И мир, вроде как был сансарой так и остался. Не?
> 
> А кто сказал, что я хочу спасти всех живых существ? От чего спасти? От Геенны Огненной? А вот помочь преодолеть "океан страданий" живым существам можно исключительно с помощью Дхармы Будды ( это предмет моей веры, если что)


Если вы этого не видели то это не  значит что этого нет  :Smilie:  Я тоже считаю что многие айкидоки совсем не тем занимаются, но это их проблемы. С методикой все так только многие пытаются с помощью микроскопа забивать гвозди, а когда это не получается кричат что айкидо гамно. Ваш мир такой какой вы его видите и ощущаете.
Спасение это не помощь? Хотя наверное помощь хуком справа это тоже хорошо  :Smilie:

----------


## Риани

> Знаете, применять ядерное оружие против элементарного хулигана, например - верх неоациональности. Пистолет... Хм... Учитывая то, что ношение "короткоствола" в РФ является уголовнонаказуемым - тоже нерационально. А так да, Вы правы -лучше нету каратэ, чем в карманах два ТТ


Все хулиганы это ваши иллюзии как и то что с помощью БИ можно кого либо победить. Сначала надо победить себя и иллюзии, которые есть и понять что и три ТТ не помогут. :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Если вы этого не видели то это не  значит что этого нет  Я тоже считаю что многие айкидоки совсем не тем занимаются, но это их проблемы. С методикой все так только многие пытаются с помощью микроскопа забивать гвозди, а когда это не получается кричат что айкидо гамно. Ваш мир такой какой вы его видите и ощущаете.
> Спасение это не помощь? Хотя наверное помощь хуком справа это тоже хорошо


Ну так покажите мне, если есть. В чём проблема? Покажите. Если в системе ПОДАВЛЯЮЩЕЕ большинство адептов не соответсвуют (причём ни в малейшей степени) декларируемым целям, то, может быть, всё-таки проблема в системе, а не в адептах?

----------


## Tong Po

> Все хулиганы это ваши иллюзии как и то что с помощью БИ можно кого либо победить. Сначала надо победить себя и иллюзии, которые есть и понять что и три ТТ не помогут.


Для этого у меня есть Дхарма. Айкидо тут - лишнее.

----------


## Риани

> Ну так покажите мне, если есть. В чём проблема? Покажите. Если в системе ПОДАВЛЯЮЩЕЕ большинство адептов не соответсвуют (причём ни в малейшей степени) декларируемым целям, то, может быть, всё-таки проблема в системе, а не в адептах?


А чего ж система жива? Если видеть только внешние проявления системы, а чаще показать себя больше пытаются те кто меньше знает то система выглядит наверное ужасной.  :Smilie:

----------


## Риани

> Для этого у меня есть Дхарма. Айкидо тут - лишнее.


Для вас может и лишнее, а для меня нет  :Smilie:  Думаю лишнего нечего не бывает.

----------


## Tong Po

> А чего ж система жива? Если видеть только внешние проявления системы, а чаще показать себя больше пытаются те кто меньше знает то система выглядит наверное ужасной.


А почему бы ей не быть живой? А? Ведь и однозначно вредные питиё алкоголя и курения живы, а в айкидо ничего вредного нет. Полезное, между тем, найти можно. Только вот это никак не доказывает того, что Вы тут декларировали. Совсем никак. Огромное количество занимающихся айкидо, к тому же, не-буддисты и целей, Вами продекларированных перед собой вообще не ставят. Ну а сказки про то, что где-то есть некие никому ничего непоказывающие, но всего достигшие рассказывать не нужно. Потому как даже сам О-сенсей ни от кого не скрывался и всем всё показывал с удовольствием. Где-то в сети есть его последнее видео - около 80-ти там ему уже. Замечательный, жизнерадостный дед!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Для вас может и лишнее, а для меня нет


Так с этим я и не спорю.

----------


## Алик

Был года четыре назад на марафоне айкидо в Москве. Так там не только Айкикай, но и последователи Врачаревича ( реальное айкидо) были. Я с одним парнем из Врачаревичской секции икке  отрабатывал. Так он меня без всякой любви к ближнему мордой в татами тыкал и удержание до хруста...Я говорю :" Ты чего ? " А он : " Нас так учат" )) Хотя идеалы айкидо мне близки ...( не видеть противника(смотреть сквозь него), не нападать, не соревноваться...)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2013)

----------


## DinDin

У меня сын занимается ки-айкидо. Так вот там у них не дают ничего из буддийской философии, а жаль...

----------


## Риани

> А почему бы ей не быть живой? А? Ведь и однозначно вредные питиё алкоголя и курения живы, а в айкидо ничего вредного нет. Полезное, между тем, найти можно. Только вот это никак не доказывает того, что Вы тут декларировали. Совсем никак. Огромное количество занимающихся айкидо, к тому же, не-буддисты и целей, Вами продекларированных перед собой вообще не ставят. Ну а сказки про то, что где-то есть некие никому ничего непоказывающие, но всего достигшие рассказывать не нужно. Потому как даже сам О-сенсей ни от кого не скрывался и всем всё показывал с удовольствием. Где-то в сети есть его последнее видео - около 80-ти там ему уже. Замечательный, жизнерадостный дед!


У каждого свой опыт изучения айкидо и на основании своего опыта люди практикуют. Мне без разницы что они делают - "главное чтоб не курили"  :Smilie:  А я вам сказки и не рассказываю. Есть много мастеров айкидо в Японии и не только, которые сильно не "светятся". Это как есть фильмы Голивуда, которые рекламируют на каждом углу, а фильмы бывают низкопробные, а есть фильмы неголивудские, но большой рекламы нет и потому не многие их знают. Морихей Уэсиба показывал на камеру не совсем то чему учил (об этом рассказывал Сайто сэнсэй). О-сэнсэй показывал то чему можно научится  изучая будо.

----------


## Tong Po

> У каждого свой опыт изучения айкидо и на основании своего опыта люди практикуют. Мне без разницы что они делают - "главное чтоб не курили"  А я вам сказки и не рассказываю. Есть много мастеров айкидо в Японии и не только, которые сильно не "светятся". Это как есть фильмы Голивуда, которые рекламируют на каждом углу, а фильмы бывают низкопробные, а есть фильмы неголивудские, но большой рекламы нет и потому не многие их знают. Морихей Уэсиба показывал на камеру не совсем то чему учил (об этом рассказывал Сайто сэнсэй). О-сэнсэй показывал то чему можно научится  изучая будо.


Вот и ответьте на элементарный вопрос: кто конкретно эти люди?

----------


## Алик

Извините, на мой взгляд, у человека один Путь  - это дорога к себе. Но вначале неизбежны поиски истины снаружи себя ))

----------


## Риани

> Вот и ответьте на элементарный вопрос: кто конкретно эти люди?


Например мой наставник Тэцутака  Сугавара.

----------


## DinDin

> ...Морихей Уэсиба показывал на камеру не совсем то чему учил...


Что Вы имеете ввиду?

----------


## Риани

> Что Вы имеете ввиду?


вот тут есть слова Сайто Сэнсэя на 8:35

----------

DinDin (08.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Например мой наставник Тэцутака  Сугавара.


ОК. Вот Ваши слова: " Айкидо изменяет человека и он уже видит вокруг не противников вокруг и не потенциальных жертв. Он меняет мир. А как вы хотите спасти всех живых существ". 

Теперь объясните мне каким образом мы можем видеть, что Сугавара видит не противников вокруг ( в некотором смысле подавляющее большинство психически здоровых людей исключительно противников вокруг себя не видят) и каким образом Сугавара меняет мир. В сети есть ролики с этим сенсеем - мир вокруг него вполне обычный, полный духкхи. И ещё - он хочет спасти всех существ? Каким образом? На роликах он демонстрирует стандартные контроли айкидо, работу с дзё, боккеном и т.п. Разумеется делает это великолепно ( с точки зрения айкидо). Однако каким образом это всё спасает живых существ?

----------


## Tong Po

> вот тут есть слова Сайто Сэнсэя на 8:35


Хм... И что он тут интересного и необычного сказал? И, главное, показал? Он показал как тэнкан делалася (якобы) в неких старых школах и показал как его делал Уэсиба. Причём показал это в качестве иллюстрации своих слов о том, что Уэсиба учил по-другому, чем показывал. Однако - тэнкан-то стандартный. То есть, по сути, никаких секретов. На сегодня, по-крайней мере. Да и вообще - главный секрет в методике, которую толком О-сенсей и не оставил как раз.

----------

DinDin (08.01.2013)

----------


## Риани

> ОК. Вот Ваши слова: " Айкидо изменяет человека и он уже видит вокруг не противников вокруг и не потенциальных жертв. Он меняет мир. А как вы хотите спасти всех живых существ". 
> 
> Теперь объясните мне каким образом мы можем видеть, что Сугавара видит не противников вокруг ( в некотором смысле подавляющее большинство психически здоровых людей исключительно противников вокруг себя не видят) и каким образом Сугавара меняет мир. В сети есть ролики с этим сенсеем - мир вокруг него вполне обычный, полный духкхи. И ещё - он хочет спасти всех существ? Каким образом? На роликах он демонстрирует стандартные контроли айкидо, работу с дзё, боккеном и т.п. Разумеется делает это великолепно ( с точки зрения айкидо). Однако каким образом это всё спасает живых существ?


Я вам задавал вопрос  :Smilie:  Вы хотите узнавать ответ найдите хорошего наставника и практикуйте Айкидо. Не начнет практиковать не узнаете  :Smilie:  Важен личный опыт. Если у вас есть мысли что Айкидо это не ваш Путь зачем вам что либо рассказывать?

----------


## Риани

> Хм... И что он тут интересного и необычного сказал? И, главное, показал? Он показал как тэнкан делалася (якобы) в неких старых школах и показал как его делал Уэсиба. Причём показал это в качестве иллюстрации своих слов о том, что Уэсиба учил по-другому, чем показывал. Однако - тэнкан-то стандартный. То есть, по сути, никаких секретов. На сегодня, по-крайней мере. Да и вообще - главный секрет в методике, которую толком О-сенсей и не оставил как раз.


Вообще это был ответ на вопрос DinDin. Видео по Айкидо не имеют никакой ценности.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вообще это был ответ на вопрос DinDin. Видео по Айкидо не имеют никакой ценности.


Это как-то меняет по сути то, что сказал и показал Саотомэ?

----------


## Tong Po

> Я вам задавал вопрос  Вы хотите узнавать ответ найдите хорошего наставника и практикуйте Айкидо. Не начнет практиковать не узнаете  Важен личный опыт. Если у вас есть мысли что Айкидо это не ваш Путь зачем вам что либо рассказывать?


Давайте ещё раз. Вот Ваши утверждения: " Айкидо изменяет человека и он уже видит вокруг не противников вокруг и не потенциальных жертв. Он меняет мир. " Далее, не нужно писать про наставников - Будды давно нет среди нас, однако он в своих суттпх внятно и ясно объясняет Учение. Вы можете внятно и ясно объяснить связь айкидо и буддизма? Чио каксается практики - я практиковал айкидо, это во-первых, во-вторых, я практикую родственный вид БИ - хапкидо.

----------


## Риани

> Давайте ещё раз. Вот Ваши утверждения: " Айкидо изменяет человека и он уже видит вокруг не противников вокруг и не потенциальных жертв. Он меняет мир. " Далее, не нужно писать про наставников - Будды давно нет среди нас, однако он в своих суттпх внятно и ясно объясняет Учение. Вы можете внятно и ясно объяснить связь айкидо и буддизма? Чио каксается практики - я практиковал айкидо, это во-первых, во-вторых, я практикую родственный вид БИ - хапкидо.


Весь мир вокруг вас это вы, как вы будете жить таков и будет этом мир. Замечательно практикуйте хапкидо. У меня много знакомых практикуют хапкидо. Я уважаю всех людей практикующих БИ. Хорошее хапкидо, хорошее карате  это айкидо  :Smilie:  Айкидо это не набор приемов, а ощущение мира вокруг и в себе. Но все слова сказанные это не ложь пока сам не придешь к этому. Потому я не собираюсь объяснять - надо практиковать.

----------

Пема Ванчук (11.01.2013)

----------


## Риани

> Это как-то меняет по сути то, что сказал и показал Саотомэ?


 На видео Сайто Сэнсэй. А что он должен был менять?

----------


## Tong Po

> Весь мир вокруг вас это вы, как вы будете жить таков и будет этом мир. Замечательно практикуйте хапкидо. У меня много знакомых практикуют хапкидо. Я уважаю всех людей практикующих БИ. Хорошее хапкидо, хорошее карате  это айкидо  Айкидо это не набор приемов, а ощущение мира вокруг и в себе. Но все слова сказанные это не ложь пока сам не придешь к этому. Потому я не собираюсь объяснять - надо практиковать.



Название темы посмотрите. Я напомню - айкидо и буддизм. Пока что связь айкидо с буддизмом не более чем связь муай тай с буддизмом. Вы ничего внятного пояснить не можете. К сожалению. Что касается Вашей фразы "Хорошее хапкидо, хорошее карате  это айкидо", то, уверяю Вас - это не так. Но это темактика не данного форума. А вообще - Вы меня совершенно не удивили - абсолютное большинство айкидок не могут сказать ничего внятного. Только общие в"высокодуховные" фразы, и "эзотерические" слова. Ведь простые вопросы по Вашим же тезисам задаются...

----------

Топпер- (10.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> На видео Сайто Сэнсэй. А что он должен был менять?


Извиняюсь, перепутал. Пусть Сайто, что это меняет? Повторить мой пост? Пожалуйста:

Хм... И что он тут интересного и необычного сказал? И, главное, показал? Он показал как тэнкан делалася (якобы) в неких старых школах и показал как его делал Уэсиба. Причём показал это в качестве иллюстрации своих слов о том, что Уэсиба учил по-другому, чем показывал. Однако - тэнкан-то стандартный. То есть, по сути, никаких секретов. На сегодня, по-крайней мере. Да и вообще - главный секрет в методике, которую толком О-сенсей и не оставил как раз.

----------


## Риани

> Название темы посмотрите. Я напомню - айкидо и буддизм. Пока что связь айкидо с буддизмом не более чем связь муай тай с буддизмом. Вы ничего внятного пояснить не можете. К сожалению. Что касается Вашей фразы "Хорошее хапкидо, хорошее карате  это айкидо", то, уверяю Вас - это не так. Но это темактика не данного форума. А вообще - Вы меня совершенно не удивили - абсолютное большинство айкидок не могут сказать ничего внятного. Только общие в"высокодуховные" фразы, и "эзотерические" слова. Ведь простые вопросы по Вашим же тезисам задаются...


Наверное вы не видите то что я писал  :Smilie:  Объяснять нечего  :Smilie:  "Хорошее хапкидо, хорошее карате  это айкидо" это мое мнение основанное на  более чем 26 летнем опыте изучения разных единоборств - дзюдзюцу, карате, тхеквондо, кобудо. Может быть оно не верное  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Наверное вы не видите то что я писал  Объяснять нечего  "Хорошее хапкидо, хорошее карате  это айкидо" это мое мнение основанное на  более чем 26 летнем опыте изучения разных единоборств - дзюдзюцу, карате, тхеквондо, кобудо. Может быть оно не верное


Оно неверное. Наглядных доказательство этим сентенциям никто не продемонстрировал ещё. Никто и никогда. И люди, которые лет по 50 занимаются данными напоавлениями с этим мнением не согласны. Впрочем, это не тематика данного форума. 
Вы написали то, что написали. Если Вы что-либо имеете в втду "между строк" - напишите явным образом. Пока что каким образом при отработки тенканов и контролей меняется мир и достигается аанутара самъяк самбодхи Вы пояснить не смогли. Могу порекомендовать Вам перечитать посты Юй Кана в данной теме - он достаточно внятно пояснил как именно помогает ему практика тайцзи в буддийской практике.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2013)

----------


## Риани

> Оно неверное. Наглядных доказательство этим сентенциям никто не продемонстрировал ещё. Никто и никогда. И люди, которые лет по 50 занимаются данными напоавлениями с этим мнением не согласны. Впрочем, это не тематика данного форума. 
> Вы написали то, что написали. Если Вы что-либо имеете в втду "между строк" - напишите явным образом. Пока что каким образом при отработки тенканов и контролей меняется мир и достигается аанутара самъяк самбодхи Вы пояснить не смогли. Могу порекомендовать Вам перечитать посты Юй Кана в данной теме - он достаточно внятно пояснил как именно помогает ему практика тайцзи в буддийской практике.


Вы ошибаетесь. На Будо форуме есть видео когда ката карате показаны с бросками а-ля айкидо. Не может практика тайцзы (айкидо) помогать в буддийской практике. Потому что одно и другое не разделимо и разно. Повторюсь: Айкидо это Дзэн, Дзэн это Айкидо, но и Айкидо это Айкидо, и Дзэн это Дзэн.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы ошибаетесь. На Будо форуме есть видео когда ката карате показаны с бросками а-ля айкидо. Не может практика тайцзы (айкидо) помогать в буддийской практике. Потому что одно и другое не разделимо и разно. Повторюсь: Айкидо это Дзэн, Дзэн это Айкидо, но и Айкидо это Айкидо, и Дзэн это Дзэн.


Ага есть, да только ВСЕ каратэки с будо-форумов с такой трактовкой не согласны. Они просто не отрицают того, что г-н Саблин выполняет приёмы неплохо. Это раз. Все приёмы, демонстрируемые Саблиным, не есть аутентичная айкидошная техника. Потому что аутентичной айкидошной техники нет вообще. Есть аутентичная айкидошная манера исполнения приёмов дзю-дзюцу. Это два. Обсуждать технические и тактические аспекты разных БИ в отрыве от буддизма - не соответствует тематике данного форума. Это три.

Если под дзэн имеете в виду нечто отличное от буддизма, то оспаривать Вашу сентенцию "айкидо - это дзэн" я не стану, так как это не соответствует названию темы. А если нет - продемонстрируйте это.

----------


## Риани

> Ага есть, да только ВСЕ каратэки с будо-форумов с такой трактовкой не согласны. Они просто не отрицают того, что г-н Саблин выполняет приёмы неплохо. Это раз. Все приёмы, демонстрируемые Саблиным, не есть аутентичная айкидошная техника. Потому что аутентичной айкидошной техники нет вообще. Есть аутентичная айкидошная манера исполнения приёмов дзю-дзюцу. Это два. Обсуждать технические и тактические аспекты разных БИ в отрыве от буддизма - не соответствует тематике данного форума. Это три.
> 
> Если под дзэн имеете в виду нечто отличное от буддизма, то оспаривать Вашу сентенцию "айкидо - это дзэн" я не стану, так как это не соответствует названию темы. А если нет - продемонстрируйте это.


Как вы любите обобщать. Вы правы нет айкидошных техники есть техники с использованием айки (объединения ваши действий и действий партнера), которые выбрал Уэсиба из разных школ будзюцу. Продемонстрировать дзэн?  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Как вы любите обобщать. Вы правы нет айкидошных техники есть техники с использованием айки (объединения ваши действий и действий партнера), которые выбрал Уэсиба из разных школ будзюцу. Продемонстрировать дзэн?


Продемонстрируйте связь айкидо с буддизмом. Тема об этом.

----------


## Кунсанг

А Морихей Уэсиба был буддистом? Слышал, что принцип айкидо это непричинение вреда или малое причинение вреда противникам и обезвреживание с минимальными для них плохими последствиями. Если он был буддистом, то тогда связь есть между айкидо и буддизмом. Основатель возможно разработал систему, которая опирается на какие-то положения буддизма. Говорится, что при понимании философии пустоты, буддист не делает разделения на "я" и "другие". В айкидо част момент, когда с противником сливаются как бы в одно целое в движении, есть какая-то гармония. В буддизме есть понятия - то, что подходит, гармония, годные условия, факторы, деяния и т.д. и то, что не подходит, не годные условия, деяния и т.д. В айкидо противнику не противопоставляется что-либо, но совершаются действия, которые находятся в гармонии с действиями противника, нет грубой силы. То есть совершаются годные или угодные действия противнику, которые тем не менее завершаются обезвреживанием противника. Где-то говорилось, что на Морихея Уэсибу снизошло какое-то божественное благословение, в силу чего он сменил свой прежний жесткий стиль на мягкость. И сейчас множество божеств являются охранителями его стиля. Интересно, что по молодости у него при росте 150 с чем-то был вес 80 с лишним. Как небольшой танк.

----------


## Ersh

Джентльмены, вы бы держались поближе к тематике этого Форума, нижайше прошу. Для обсуждения чье кунгфу круче есть специализированные форумы по единоборствам.

----------

Tong Po (10.01.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> А Морихей Уэсиба был буддистом? Слышал, что принцип айкидо это непричинение вреда или малое причинение вреда противникам и обезвреживание с минимальными для них плохими последствиями. Если он был буддистом, то тогда связь есть между айкидо и буддизмом. Основатель возможно разработал систему, которая опирается на какие-то положения буддизма. Говорится, что при понимании философии пустоты, буддист не делает разделения на "я" и "другие". В айкидо част момент, когда с противником сливаются как бы в одно целое в движении, есть какая-то гармония. В буддизме есть понятия - то, что подходит, гармония, годные условия, факторы, деяния и т.д. и то, что не подходит, не годные условия, деяния и т.д. В айкидо противнику не противопоставляется что-либо, но совершаются действия, которые находятся в гармонии с действиями противника, нет грубой силы. То есть совершаются годные или угодные действия противнику, которые тем не менее завершаются обезвреживанием противника. Где-то говорилось, что на Морихея Уэсибу снизошло какое-то божественное благословение, в силу чего он сменил свой прежний жесткий стиль на мягкость. И сейчас множество божеств являются охранителями его стиля. Интересно, что по молодости у него при росте 150 с чем-то был вес 80 с лишним. Как небольшой танк.


Вы бы тему-то просмотрели для начала. На первой же странице написано: О-Сэнсэй Уэсиба Морихэи был активным адептом синкретической *синтоистской* секты Оомото-кё, лидером которой был его родственник по жене Дэгути Онисабуро.

----------

Ersh (10.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.01.2013)

----------


## Риани

Дело в том что сказать что какой либо японец только буддист или синтоист или только христианин не возможно. 
В 1993 году в Японии насчитывалось 117 миллионов синтоистов, 90 миллионов буддистов, 1,5 миллиона христиан и 11 миллионов приверженцев прочих религий. В целом это вдвое больше всего населения Японских островов. Однако статистика не лжет. Просто японцы, не любящие четких определений и самоограничений жесткими рамками, исповедуют сразу несколько религий, хотя при этом в повседневной жизни они менее религиозны, чем какой-либо другой народ мира.

Для современных японцев религия - это не вопрос веры, а способ оформления тех или иных жизненных событий: рождения ребенка, смерти, свадьбы, школьных экзаменов, сезонных праздников, взросления, старения. На каждый подобный случай существует наиболее подходящая (или модная) религиозная форма, которую можно выбрать по вкусу из обширного набора существующих практик. Такова квинтэссенция религиозной всеядности.

При рождении ребенка благословение можно получить в местном синтоистском храме. Там пуповину завернут в тряпочку из высококачественного хлопка и поместят в маленькую деревянную коробочку - подобно синтоистской реликвии. Но это не помешает японцу устроить пышные буддистские похороны. Никто не испытает угрызений совести, если пришла блажь обвенчаться в живописном католическом храме. Абсолютное незнание Библии - отнюдь не помеха для того, чтобы пойти под Рождество к Всенощной, на празднество, где распевают рождественские гимны и игрушечные херувимчики украшают великолепную елку. Потом приходит Новый год, и все едят, пьют и веселятся в соответствии с традицией синто, давным-давно утратившей исконное значение.


"Учение Омото-кё в своей основе близко традиционным народным верованиям, чем во многом объясняется его былая популярность. Для него, в частности, характерны идеи религиозного целительства и священной одержимости «ками» как способа общения с божеством. Такая медиумная практика, связанная непосредственно с шаманизмом, в терминологии Омото-кё называется «тинкон-кисин». В вероучении Омото-кё имеется и догмат о конце света: должна наступить космическая катастрофа, в результате которой возникнет новый мировой порядок, исходящий из Аябэ — центра Вселенной и града божьего. В своей эсхатологии Омото-кё апеллирует к буддизму: Дэгути Онисабуро считается Мироку (Майтрейя), или будущим буддой, который станет хозяином нового мира. Но, в отличие от буддизма, доктрина Омото-кё более оптимистична и не признаёт грех как неизбежное свойство человеч. природы, напротив, приверженцы Омото-кё проповедуют братство как естественное состояние человечества и мир во всём мире."

http://etnolog.ru/religion.php?id=277

И заметьте, что не один из известных учеников Морихея Уэсиба не состоял в этой секте.

----------


## Tong Po

> Дело в том что сказать что какой либо японец только буддист или синтоист или только христианин не возможно. 
> В 1993 году в Японии насчитывалось 117 миллионов синтоистов, 90 миллионов буддистов, 1,5 миллиона христиан и 11 миллионов приверженцев прочих религий. В целом это вдвое больше всего населения Японских островов. Однако статистика не лжет. Просто японцы, не любящие четких определений и самоограничений жесткими рамками, исповедуют сразу несколько религий, хотя при этом в повседневной жизни они менее религиозны, чем какой-либо другой народ мира.
> 
> Для современных японцев религия - это не вопрос веры, а способ оформления тех или иных жизненных событий: рождения ребенка, смерти, свадьбы, школьных экзаменов, сезонных праздников, взросления, старения. На каждый подобный случай существует наиболее подходящая (или модная) религиозная форма, которую можно выбрать по вкусу из обширного набора существующих практик. Такова квинтэссенция религиозной всеядности.
> 
> При рождении ребенка благословение можно получить в местном синтоистском храме. Там пуповину завернут в тряпочку из высококачественного хлопка и поместят в маленькую деревянную коробочку - подобно синтоистской реликвии. Но это не помешает японцу устроить пышные буддистские похороны. Никто не испытает угрызений совести, если пришла блажь обвенчаться в живописном католическом храме. Абсолютное незнание Библии - отнюдь не помеха для того, чтобы пойти под Рождество к Всенощной, на празднество, где распевают рождественские гимны и игрушечные херувимчики украшают великолепную елку. Потом приходит Новый год, и все едят, пьют и веселятся в соответствии с традицией синто, давным-давно утратившей исконное значение.
> 
> 
> "Учение Омото-кё в своей основе близко традиционным народным верованиям, чем во многом объясняется его былая популярность. Для него, в частности, характерны идеи религиозного целительства и священной одержимости «ками» как способа общения с божеством. Такая медиумная практика, связанная непосредственно с шаманизмом, в терминологии Омото-кё называется «тинкон-кисин». В вероучении Омото-кё имеется и догмат о конце света: должна наступить космическая катастрофа, в результате которой возникнет новый мировой порядок, исходящий из Аябэ — центра Вселенной и града божьего. В своей эсхатологии Омото-кё апеллирует к буддизму: Дэгути Онисабуро считается Мироку (Майтрейя), или будущим буддой, который станет хозяином нового мира. Но, в отличие от буддизма, доктрина Омото-кё более оптимистична и не признаёт грех как неизбежное свойство человеч. природы, напротив, приверженцы Омото-кё проповедуют братство как естественное состояние человечества и мир во всём мире."
> ...


Учение Ооомото-кё не имеет никакого отношения к буддизму. Кем бы себя Дэгути не мнил, Асахара, вон, тоже кем только себя не называл и даже фотался с ЕСДЛ. То, что ни один из учеников (включая ути-джси) не был адептом секты в теме уже писалось (я и писал), однако, это никак не ставит знак равенства между айкидо и буддизмом. Это раз. Второе, если основатель айкидо был *активным* последователем синтоистской секты, то это как раз и не значит, что в основу айкидо были положены идеи буддизма.

----------

Пема Ванчук (11.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.01.2013)

----------


## Алик

Насколько мне доступно, цель дзен - это понять себя и помочь сделать это другим. Морихей Уесиба описывал свой опыт мистического озарения, в результате которого он понял, что главным в мире, движущей силой всех поступков должна быть Любовь. Результатом явилось преобразование дзю-дзюцу дайто-рю в совершенно новый тип единоборств, в котором нет соревнований и агрессии. А боевое, так-сказать, применение сводится к убеждению нападающих в бессмысленности насилия. В этом плане, на мой взгляд, цели дзен и айкидо близки. Встать на пути вооруженных бандитов и отвлечь на себя их агрессию может только высокодуховный человек. Как учил Сунг Сан, к центру окружности можно провести множество радиусов, притом противоположные радиусы могут показаться взаимоисключающими, хотя они сходятся в одной точке.

----------


## Tong Po

> Насколько мне доступно, цель дзен - это понять себя и помочь сделать это другим. Морихей Уесиба описывал свой опыт мистического озарения, в результате которого он понял, что главным в мире, движущей силой всех поступков должна быть Любовь. Результатом явилось преобразование дзю-дзюцу дайто-рю в совершенно новый тип единоборств, в котором нет соревнований и агрессии. А боевое, так-сказать, применение сводится к убеждению нападающих в бессмысленности насилия. В этом плане, на мой взгляд, цели дзен и айкидо близки. Встать на пути вооруженных бандитов и отвлечь на себя их агрессию может только высокодуховный человек. Как учил Сунг Сан, к центру окружности можно провести множество радиусов, притом противоположные радиусы могут показаться взаимоисключающими, хотя они сходятся в одной точке.


Если вы говорите не о дзэн-буддизме, а о чём-то там ещё, то, возможно в Ваших словах есть какая-то доля истины, однако, тематика форума всё-таки - буддизм и дзэн тут понимают как одну из школ буддизма. О целях Дхармы Будды рекомендовал бы Вам почитать "Дхарма-чакра-правртана Сутру", там довольно доступно всё объясняется. И ещё "Ланкаватара Сутру". 
Что касается преобразований, о которых Вы пишите, так в Дайто-рю айкидзюцу во времена Уэсибы соревнований никаких не было, нет их и сейчас. Что касается агрессии - так это свойство человека, а не системы дзю-дзюцу. Про "боевое" применение, так как Вы написали, думаю тут обсуждать не стоит - есть специализированные форумы. Если же хотите ИМХО, то чтобы убеждать нападающих отказаться от агрессии нужны кое-какие иные качества, чем доскональная наработка пяти контролей и нескольких бросков. Эти качества, думаю, вполне есть у боддхисаттв высших бхуми. А как достигаются эти самые бхуми описано в сутрах, шастрах и лам-римах.

----------


## Алик

[QUOTE=Tong Po;539465]Если вы говорите не о дзэн-буддизме, а о чём-то там ещё, то, возможно в Ваших словах есть какая-то доля истины, однако, тематика форума всё-таки - буддизм и дзэн тут понимают как одну из школ буддизма. О целях Дхармы Будды рекомендовал бы Вам почитать "Дхарма-чакра-правртана Сутру", там довольно доступно всё объясняется. И ещё "Ланкаватара Сутру". 
Что касается преобразований, о которых Вы пишите, так в Дайто-рю айкидзюцу во времена Уэсибы соревнований никаких не было, нет их и сейчас. Что касается агрессии - так это свойство человека, а не системы дзю-дзюцу. Про "боевое" применение, так как Вы написали, думаю тут обсуждать не стоит - есть специализированные форумы. Если же хотите ИМХО, то чтобы убеждать нападающих отказаться от агрессии нужны кое-какие иные качества, чем доскональная наработка пяти контролей и нескольких бросков. Эти качества, думаю, вполне есть у боддхисаттв высших бхуми. А как достигаются эти самые бхуми описано в сутрах, шастрах и лам-римах.[/QUOT
Прошу прощения, если мое мнение отличается от Вашего....

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Насколько мне доступно, цель дзен - это понять себя и помочь сделать это другим. Морихей Уесиба описывал свой опыт мистического озарения, в результате которого он понял, что главным в мире, движущей силой всех поступков должна быть Любовь. Результатом явилось преобразование дзю-дзюцу дайто-рю в совершенно новый тип единоборств, в котором нет соревнований и агрессии. А боевое, так-сказать, применение сводится к убеждению нападающих в бессмысленности насилия. В этом плане, на мой взгляд, цели дзен и айкидо близки. Встать на пути вооруженных бандитов и отвлечь на себя их агрессию может только высокодуховный человек. Как учил Сунг Сан, к центру окружности можно провести множество радиусов, притом противоположные радиусы могут показаться взаимоисключающими, хотя они сходятся в одной точке.


У Дзэн есть цель?!  :EEK!:

----------


## Алик

> У Дзэн есть цель?!


Конечно, есть : стать просветленным и спасти все чувствующие существа )))

----------

Tong Po (13.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Конечно, есть : стать просветленным и спасти все чувствующие существа )))


Неужели Вы садитесь в дза-дзэн с целью стать просветленным?

----------


## Алик

> Неужели Вы садитесь в дза-дзэн с целью стать просветленным?


Глеб, Вы сами прекрасно знаете, для чего садяться в дза-дзен)) Давайте не будем друг друга  на знание основ практики проверять) Я практикую дзен Корейской школы "Кван Ум" (со всеми вытекающими...))

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Насколько мне доступно, цель дзен - это понять себя и помочь сделать это другим. Морихей Уесиба описывал свой опыт мистического озарения, в результате которого он понял, что главным в мире, движущей силой всех поступков должна быть Любовь. Результатом явилось преобразование дзю-дзюцу дайто-рю в совершенно новый тип единоборств, в котором нет соревнований и агрессии. А боевое, так-сказать, применение сводится к убеждению нападающих в бессмысленности насилия. В этом плане, на мой взгляд, цели дзен и айкидо близки. Встать на пути вооруженных бандитов и отвлечь на себя их агрессию может только высокодуховный человек. Как учил Сунг Сан, к центру окружности можно провести множество радиусов, притом противоположные радиусы могут показаться взаимоисключающими, хотя они сходятся в одной точке.


Мне всегда было интересно, каким образом при помощи техник айкидо можно кого-то "убедить" с любовью и без агрессии? Тем более - вооруженных бандитов? Доведенный болевой контроль - нападающий в больнице. Бросок (на асфальт) - аналогично. Уж лучше бокс, гуманнее намного. Или имеется в виду "покалечим дозированно и с любовью"?  :Smilie: 
И причем тут дзэн?

----------

Tong Po (13.01.2013)

----------


## Алик

> Мне всегда было интересно, каким образом при помощи техник айкидо можно кого-то "убедить" с любовью и без агрессии? Тем более - вооруженных бандитов? Доведенный болевой контроль - нападающий в больнице. Бросок (на асфальт) - аналогично. Уж лучше бокс, гуманнее намного. Или имеется в виду "покалечим дозированно и с любовью"? 
> И причем тут дзэн?


Андрей, при чем здесь техника айкидо? Я  имел в виду духовность, готовность пожертвовать собой для защиты жизни. А уж чем достигается эта духовность - практикой дзен или айкидо , это другой вопрос))

----------


## Tong Po

> Мне всегда было интересно, каким образом при помощи техник айкидо можно кого-то "убедить" с любовью и без агрессии? Тем более - вооруженных бандитов? Доведенный болевой контроль - нападающий в больнице. Бросок (на асфальт) - аналогично. Уж лучше бокс, гуманнее намного. Или имеется в виду "покалечим дозированно и с любовью"? 
> И причем тут дзэн?


Никак.

----------


## Кунсанг

В айкидо противнику всегда дается шанс более не нападать. Эти броски не смертельные. Они как бы подсказывают что больше не нападай. Таков стиль айкидо.

----------

Влад К (16.01.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В айкидо противнику всегда дается шанс более не нападать. Эти броски не смертельные. Они как бы подсказывают что больше не нападай. Таков стиль айкидо.


Это в додзё на татами несмертельные. А на улице об асфальт может очень даже смертельно получиться.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это в додзё на татами несмертельные. А на улице об асфальт может очень даже смертельно получиться.


Смертельные броски это когда на затылок противника кидают. В айкидо другой принцип.

----------


## Tong Po

> Смертельные броски это когда на затылок противника кидают. В айкидо другой принцип.


Меня кидали на затылок - жив.

----------


## Tong Po

> В айкидо противнику всегда дается шанс более не нападать. Эти броски не смертельные. Они как бы подсказывают что больше не нападай. Таков стиль айкидо.


Правда?! Буддизм тут при чём? Потенциально любой бросок может стать смертельным. Если чел виском о бордюр, например, ударится. Если он самостраховками при падении не владеет, например. Все противники всех айкидок, видимо, владеют?

----------


## Риани

Отрывки из книги Эндо сихана

"Когда мне едва исполнилось 20 лет, я впервые встретил учителя дзен Акидзуки Риомина роси (1921 – 1999). .........
В другой раз Акидзуки роси пригласил на встречу с О-сенсеем в Хомбу Додзё Судзуки Дайсетсу роси, который сейчас хорошо известен распространением дзен на Западе. Акидзуки роси потом рассказал мне, что Судзуки роси, наблюдая демонстрацию О-сенсея, произнес: «Это дзен в движении». Далее, именно Акидзуки роси побудил меня заняться серьезным изучением практики дзен, сказав, что ее терминология лучше подходит для понятного объяснения айкидо, чем синтоистские выражения, которые использовал О-сенсей.
Во время этих первых открытий я узнал, что сихан Осава Кисабуро некоторое время изучал дзен под руководством Кодо Саваки роси....... 
К этому добавлялся доступный мне опыт и воздействие множе-ства сочинений по дзен. Среди прочего, я нашел слова Хакуина Экаку (1686-1768): «Совершенствование во время движения в миллионы раз важнее, чем победа в неподвижности». Я не следовал ни за одним наставником и не практиковал дзадзен (сидячую медита-цию), но, по-своему интерпретировав такие выражения, как «подвижный дзен» и «совер-шенствование во время движения», пришел к убеждению, что возможно практиковать дзен на кейко."

----------

Алекс Андр (16.01.2014), Влад К (16.01.2014), Карма Палджор (16.01.2014), Паня (16.01.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

если вы занимаетесь боевым искусством для того, чтобы кого-то вырубить, то с точки зрения буддизма разницы нет айкидо это или стрельба из малокалиберной винтовки. если вы заняты гармонизацией своего внутреннего мира, успокоением ума, то вы практикуете буддизм.
представьте, что вы на улице попали в конфликт. если при этом вам удалось остаться спокойным и доброжелательным, то вы до этого практиковали буддизм. и не важно сломали вы при этом кому-то руку, отделались тем, что повозили по асфальту хулигана, просто сбежали, как от докучливого ребенка или получили оторваться. результат буддистской практики, - когда внешние условия не смогли повлиять на вашу внутреннюю безмятежность.
если вас захлестнуло волной агрессии, то никакого буддизма не было. 
вот с этой точки зрения, айкидо, тайцзыцюань (другие подобные техники) более предпочтительны для буддистской практики, потому что в них изначально отсутствует агрессия. в каратэ, муайтай, дзюдо, многих стилях ушу, особенно жестких и линейных (типа южного и северного шаолиня, длинного кулака...) агрессия заложена изначально и сохранить в душе спокойствие и доброжелательность во время боя значительно сложнее. но на высоких уровнях мастера тоже приходят к буддизму (Масутацу Ояма, Гичин Фунакоши...)
такая себе закономерность: 
быстро становишься мастером-рукопашником, - долго идешь к духовному совершенству.
и наоборот: долго идешь к мастерству в рукопашном бою, - зато быстрее совершенствуешься духовно . :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (16.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> но на высоких уровнях мастера тоже приходят к буддизму (Масутацу Аяма, Гичин Фунакоши...)
> такая себе закономерность: 
> быстро становишься мастером-рукопашником, - долго идешь к духовному совершенству.
> и наоборот: долго идешь к мастерству в рукопашном бою, - зато быстрее совершенствуешься духовно .


Масутацу Ояма, кстати, во время своего пребывания в горном отшельничестве, постоянно читал "Лотосовую сутру"

----------

Влад К (16.01.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Масутацу Ояма, кстати, во время своего пребывания в горном отшельничестве, постоянно читал "Лотосовую сутру"


и о чем это должно мне сказать? если я буду постоянно читать Лотосовую сутру, то для кого-нибудь это что-то изменит?
сейчас лень искать, но если мне не изменяет память, первое сатори Ояма пережил лет в 50, а в горы он ушел в молодости. :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Есть ли точки соприкосновения между Айкидо и Дзен-Буддизмом?


Наверное общее в  использовании энергии противника. Только в айкидо противник один, а в буддизм противник другой - двойственное восприятие.

----------

Паня (16.01.2014)

----------


## Риани

> Наверное общее в  использовании энергии противника. Только в айкидо противник один, а в буддизм противник другой - двойственное восприятие.


Наверное общее в том, что ни в айкидо, ни в буддизме противников нет  :Smilie:

----------

Алекс Андр (17.01.2014), Алик (17.01.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.01.2014), Паня (17.01.2014)

----------


## Риани

> если вы занимаетесь боевым искусством для того, чтобы кого-то вырубить, то с точки зрения буддизма разницы нет айкидо это или стрельба из малокалиберной винтовки. если вы заняты гармонизацией своего внутреннего мира, успокоением ума, то вы практикуете буддизм.
> представьте, что вы на улице попали в конфликт. если при этом вам удалось остаться спокойным и доброжелательным, то вы до этого практиковали буддизм. и не важно сломали вы при этом кому-то руку, отделались тем, что повозили по асфальту хулигана, просто сбежали, как от докучливого ребенка или получили оторваться. результат буддистской практики, - когда внешние условия не смогли повлиять на вашу внутреннюю безмятежность.
> если вас захлестнуло волной агрессии, то никакого буддизма не было. 
> вот с этой точки зрения, айкидо, тайцзыцюань (другие подобные техники) более предпочтительны для буддистской практики, потому что в них изначально отсутствует агрессия. в каратэ, муайтай, дзюдо, многих стилях ушу, особенно жестких и линейных (типа южного и северного шаолиня, длинного кулака...) агрессия заложена изначально и сохранить в душе спокойствие и доброжелательность во время боя значительно сложнее. но на высоких уровнях мастера тоже приходят к буддизму (Масутацу Ояма, Гичин Фунакоши...)
> такая себе закономерность: 
> быстро становишься мастером-рукопашником, - долго идешь к духовному совершенству.
> и наоборот: долго идешь к мастерству в рукопашном бою, - зато быстрее совершенствуешься духовно .


Надо идти серединным путем. Хорошее карате это тоже айкидо. Агрессию на боевые искусства проецируют люди. Шаолинь разве не буддийский монастырь?

----------


## Ersh

> если вы занимаетесь боевым искусством для того, чтобы кого-то вырубить, то с точки зрения буддизма разницы нет айкидо это или стрельба из малокалиберной винтовки. если вы заняты гармонизацией своего внутреннего мира, успокоением ума, то вы практикуете буддизм.


Если Вы заняты гармонизацией своего внутреннего мира, успокоением ума, то Вы заняты гармонизацией своего внутреннего мира, успокоением ума, а вовсе не практикуете буддизм.

----------

Ittosai (17.01.2014), Tong Po (17.01.2014), Аурум (17.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (30.01.2014), Поляков (17.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (20.01.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Надо идти серединным путем. Хорошее карате это тоже айкидо. Агрессию на боевые искусства проецируют люди. Шаолинь разве не буддийский монастырь?


идеальный срединный путь, - тайцзы цюань с его концепцией "не нападаю и не защищаюсь, а только забочусь о равновесии Инь и Ян". в каратэ так не получится, во всяком случае до высокого уровня мастерства. там изначальная идея: блок должен ломать, удар должен пробивать, на теле должна быть железная рубашка. :Smilie:

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Если Вы заняты гармонизацией своего внутреннего мира, успокоением ума, то Вы заняты гармонизацией своего внутреннего мира, успокоением ума, а вовсе не практикуете буддизм.


 :Smilie: 
я сейчас практикую, а заодно и тренируюсь у компьютера

----------

Ersh (18.01.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> идеальный срединный путь, - тайцзы цюань с его концепцией "не нападаю и не защищаюсь, а только забочусь о равновесии Инь и Ян". в каратэ так не получится, во всяком случае до высокого уровня мастерства. там изначальная идея: блок должен ломать, удар должен пробивать, на теле должна быть железная рубашка.


Вам "шашечки или ехать"? Если Вы хотите достичь аннутра самъяк самбодхи или ниббаны, то надо заниматься не "равновесием инь и ян", а 8БП, а, если Вы хотите уметь защитить себя и своих близких (или вообще кого угодно), то ... удар должен пробивать, блок должен блокировать, а болевой приносить невыносимую боль. Остальное - от Лукавого.

----------

Ersh (18.01.2014), Алекс Андр (17.01.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Вам "шашечки или ехать"? Если Вы хотите достичь аннутра самъяк самбодхи или ниббаны, то надо заниматься не "равновесием инь и ян", а 8БП, а, если Вы хотите уметь защитить себя и своих близких (или вообще кого угодно), то ... удар должен пробивать, блок должен блокировать, а болевой приносить невыносимую боль. Остальное - от Лукавого.


фу как это примитивно бить людей по лицу. :Smilie: 
 чтобы защитить себя и своих близких (или вообще кого угодно) гораздо более эффективен шестнадцати (ну хотя бы двенадцати) зарядный пистолет.  :Smilie: 
никакой тебе мороки с тренировками, философиями, воздержанием от пьянства и курения.. одни плюсы. а главное не нужна излишняя жестокость, - вдруг ударом не вырубишь с первого раза. а если и со второго не вырубишь? а если крепкий попался и вообще не хочет падать? а с пистолетом просто и с гарантией :Smilie: 
Tong Po, я Вас убедил? :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> фу как это примитивно бить людей по лицу.
>  чтобы защитить себя и своих близких (или вообще кого угодно) гораздо более эффективен шестнадцати (ну хотя бы двенадцати) зарядный пистолет. 
> никакой тебе мороки с тренировками, философиями, воздержанием от пьянства и курения.. одни плюсы. а главное не нужна излишняя жестокость, - вдруг ударом не вырубишь с первого раза. а если и со второго не вырубишь? а если крепкий попался и вообще не хочет падать? а с пистолетом просто и с гарантией
> Tong Po, я Вас убедил?


За пистолет и посадить могут  :Smilie:  
 А бить людей по лицу очень даже не примитивно, попробуйте ударить человека, если он этого не хочет ). А тем более, если он тоже имеет желание подраться, плюс алкогольная анестезия.К тому же, один на один уже давно никто не дерется, если только друзья чего не поделили, тогда может дуэль на кулаках случиться)

----------

Влад К (18.01.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> За пистолет и посадить могут  
>  А бить людей по лицу очень даже не примитивно, попробуйте ударить человека, если он этого не хочет ). А тем более, если он тоже имеет желание подраться, плюс алкогольная анестезия.


пистолет легальный, все законно.
но я не об этом. разве можно сравнивать пистолет и Боевые Искусства? занятия БИ, - состояние души. конечно вначале все идут заниматься для того, чтобы защитить себя на улице. но потом это уходит на второй план и начинается духовная работа через физические упражнения, медитацию, размышления о традиции, общение с Учителем и соратниками. человек сам не замечает как он становится лучше, добрее, уравновешеннее, в душе появляется некая уверенность, позволяющая не испытывать примитивный страх... чем это не буддизм, тем более, если образ жизни совместить с буддистскими техниками и теорией?  :Smilie: 
а драться можно и без БИ, лишь бы табурет покрепче под руку попался :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> пистолет легальный, все законно.
> но я не об этом. разве можно сравнивать пистолет и Боевые Искусства? занятия БИ, - состояние души. конечно вначале все идут заниматься для того, чтобы защитить себя на улице. но потом это уходит на второй план и начинается духовная работа через физические упражнения, медитацию, размышления о традиции, общение с Учителем и соратниками. человек сам не замечает как он становится лучше, добрее, уравновешеннее, в душе появляется некая уверенность, позволяющая не испытывать примитивный страх... чем это не буддизм, тем более, если образ жизни совместить с буддистскими техниками и теорией? 
> а драться можно и без БИ, лишь бы табурет покрепче под руку попался


Согласен, табурет - очень убедительный аргумент в споре :Smilie: 
И со всем остальным тоже согласен ).

----------


## Tong Po

> фу как это примитивно бить людей по лицу.
>  чтобы защитить себя и своих близких (или вообще кого угодно) гораздо более эффективен шестнадцати (ну хотя бы двенадцати) зарядный пистолет. 
> никакой тебе мороки с тренировками, философиями, воздержанием от пьянства и курения.. одни плюсы. а главное не нужна излишняя жестокость, - вдруг ударом не вырубишь с первого раза. а если и со второго не вырубишь? а если крепкий попался и вообще не хочет падать? а с пистолетом просто и с гарантией
> Tong Po, я Вас убедил?


Нет. Не убедили: 
Во-первых, короткоствол в РФ к ношению гражданскими запрещён.
Во-вторых, короткостволом надо уметь пользоваться, а этому надо учиться, то есть - всё те же тренировки.
В-третьих, 90% ситуаций вполне можно решить без убийства оппонента из огнестрела не очень сложным мордобитием или рукозаламыванием.

----------


## Алекс Андр

напоминаю: Вам "шашечки или ехать"? Если Вы хотите достичь аннутра самъяк самбодхи или ниббаны, то надо заниматься не "равновесием инь и ян", а 8БП, *а, если Вы хотите уметь защитить себя и своих близких (или вообще кого угодно), то* ...
Вы же не хотите сказать, что защищать кого-то практичнее при помощи БИ, чем например табуретом? :Smilie: 
ну а в общем я уже изложил свое отношение к БИ. я не собираюсь доказывать, что не пользовался БИ при разрешении каких-то ситуаций. но этот аспект БИ для меня был всегда вторичен. применял я что-то может пару-тройку раз в жизни, а жил духовностью БИ много лет. это не сопоставимо :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> напоминаю: Вам "шашечки или ехать"? Если Вы хотите достичь аннутра самъяк самбодхи или ниббаны, то надо заниматься не "равновесием инь и ян", а 8БП, *а, если Вы хотите уметь защитить себя и своих близких (или вообще кого угодно), то* ...
> Вы же не хотите сказать, что защищать кого-то практичнее при помощи БИ, чем например табуретом?
> ну а в общем я уже изложил свое отношение к БИ. я не собираюсь доказывать, что не пользовался БИ при разрешении каких-то ситуаций. но этот аспект БИ для меня был всегда вторичен. применял я что-то может пару-тройку раз в жизни, а жил духовностью БИ много лет. это не сопоставимо


Практичнее при помощи БИ, разумеется - табуретка в руках человека, умеющего грамотно применять подручные средства гораздо эффективнее, чем в руках дилетанта.
С тем, что БИ даёт много больше, чем просто мордобой, разумеется согласен. Только вот к непосредственно буддизму это имеет мало отношения. Вернее столько же, сколько и к синтоизму, например.

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Практичнее при помощи БИ, разумеется - табуретка в руках человека, умеющего грамотно применять подручные средства гораздо эффективнее, чем в руках дилетанта.
> С тем, что БИ даёт много больше, чем просто мордобой, разумеется согласен. Только вот к непосредственно буддизму это имеет мало отношения. Вернее столько же, сколько и к синтоизму, например.


ну если так рассуждать, то в нашей жизни вообще ничего не имеет отношения к буддизму. но дело в том, что буддизм не отделим от обычной жизни. иначе он становится мертвой теорией, не имеющей никакой ценности.

----------


## Tong Po

> ну если так рассуждать, то в нашей жизни вообще ничего не имеет отношения к буддизму. но дело в том, что буддизм не отделим от обычной жизни. иначе он становится мертвой теорией, не имеющей никакой ценности.


Нет, буддизм, конечно неотделим от жизни, но именно в том смысле, какой вкладывал Благодатный. Вы почитайте чего-нить из КОРЕННЫХ текстов. Если речь именно о чань-буддизме, то - Ланкаватара сутру, Сутру Помоста, Дхармачакра правартанна сутру...

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Нет, буддизм, конечно неотделим от жизни, но именно в том смысле, какой вкладывал Благодатный.


сорри за громоздкую цитату.
Дайсэцу Тэйтаро Судзуки
ВВЕДЕНИЕ В ДЗЭН-БУДДИЗМ
Часть III
ОПЫТ ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЯ
7. НЕКОТОРЫЕ АСПЕКТЫ ДЗЭН-БУДДИЗМА
I
"Самой важной практической, а также в некотором смысле философской задачей каждого буддиста школы махаяна является непосредственная постановка вопроса о тождественности и различии, единстве и многообразии, "бедо" и "сябэцу" ("бедо" буквально означает "ровность и равенство" и соответствует санскритскому термину "самата", "сябэцу" – это "дисгармония и отделенность", на санскрите "бхэда"), на решение его своим особым путем *для своего собственного внутреннего удовлетворения*.
Работа, возложенная на него, не связана с интеллектом, так как человек далеко не всегда может обладать интеллектом, способным справиться с такой задачей, – даже великие философы находят, что действительно трудно решить эту проблему успешно, учитывая все требования логики. От буддиста требуется, чтобы он решил эту проблему практическим образом. Другими словами, *он должен навсегда успокоить свое взволнованное сердце*, постигнув смысл своего существования. Пользуясь языком философии, тождественность в различии и различие в тождественности, употребляя терминологию буддизма, "бедо" в "сябэцу" и "сябэцу" в "бедо", или еще точнее, "бедо соку сябэцу" и "сябэцу соку бедо" – это формула решения этой проблемы, данная нам буддийскими философами. *Если буддист постигнет истину этой формулы, его сердце навсегда само собой успокоится. То, в чем он фактически нуждается, представляет собой состояние умственного удовлетворения, находясь в котором, он смог бы встретить любое событие в своей жизни, великое или незначительное.* Философия для него необязательна. Только в том случае, если его сокровенный разум будет анализироваться философом, последний обнаружит реализацию принципа "бедо соку сябэцу соку бедо". Никакой буддист-практик не превращает этот абстрактный принцип в проблему. Просто он испытывает странное и неприятное волнение и хочет избавиться от него. После продолжительной духовной борьбы он, наконец, обнаруживает, что он каким-то таинственным образом избавился от рабства, которое являлось источником его постоянных волнений. Если потом он, при наличии у него философских наклонностей, исследует себя самого, то обнаружит, что его освобождение шло по линии "бедо соку сябэцу" и "сябэцу соку бедо".
Это своего рода диалектическая интерпретация внутреннего личного опыта, который имел место до интерпретации. Теперь можно сказать, что личный опыт сам по себе имел свою звуковую форму. *Вот что я имею в виду под практическим решением той великой проблемы, с которой мы встречаемся на каждом шагу во всех областях нашей жизни*. Здесь я только хочу подчеркнуть тот факт, что решение – это внутренний личный опыт, не связанный с интеллектом.
*В дзэн-буддизме такое практическое решение называется "сатори"*, что соответствует "установлению веры" в учении буддийской школы "Чистая земля". Достижение, или "открытие" сатори является, таким образом, целью практики в дзэне. "

----------


## Tong Po

> сорри за громоздкую цитату.
> Дайсэцу Тэйтаро Судзуки
> ВВЕДЕНИЕ В ДЗЭН-БУДДИЗМ
> Часть III
> ОПЫТ ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЯ
> 7. НЕКОТОРЫЕ АСПЕКТЫ ДЗЭН-БУДДИЗМА
> I
> "Самой важной практической, а также в некотором смысле философской задачей каждого буддиста школы махаяна является непосредственная постановка вопроса о тождественности и различии, единстве и многообразии, "бедо" и "сябэцу" ("бедо" буквально означает "ровность и равенство" и соответствует санскритскому термину "самата", "сябэцу" – это "дисгармония и отделенность", на санскрите "бхэда"), на решение его своим особым путем *для своего собственного внутреннего удовлетворения*.
> Работа, возложенная на него, не связана с интеллектом, так как человек далеко не всегда может обладать интеллектом, способным справиться с такой задачей, – даже великие философы находят, что действительно трудно решить эту проблему успешно, учитывая все требования логики. От буддиста требуется, чтобы он решил эту проблему практическим образом. Другими словами, *он должен навсегда успокоить свое взволнованное сердце*, постигнув смысл своего существования. Пользуясь языком философии, тождественность в различии и различие в тождественности, употребляя терминологию буддизма, "бедо" в "сябэцу" и "сябэцу" в "бедо", или еще точнее, "бедо соку сябэцу" и "сябэцу соку бедо" – это формула решения этой проблемы, данная нам буддийскими философами. *Если буддист постигнет истину этой формулы, его сердце навсегда само собой успокоится. То, в чем он фактически нуждается, представляет собой состояние умственного удовлетворения, находясь в котором, он смог бы встретить любое событие в своей жизни, великое или незначительное.* Философия для него необязательна. Только в том случае, если его сокровенный разум будет анализироваться философом, последний обнаружит реализацию принципа "бедо соку сябэцу соку бедо". Никакой буддист-практик не превращает этот абстрактный принцип в проблему. Просто он испытывает странное и неприятное волнение и хочет избавиться от него. После продолжительной духовной борьбы он, наконец, обнаруживает, что он каким-то таинственным образом избавился от рабства, которое являлось источником его постоянных волнений. Если потом он, при наличии у него философских наклонностей, исследует себя самого, то обнаружит, что его освобождение шло по линии "бедо соку сябэцу" и "сябэцу соку бедо".
> ...


И? Каким боком к этому айкидо?

----------


## Алекс Андр

> И? Каким боком к этому айкидо?


из Википедии:
Название состоит из трёх иероглифов, имеющих следующее значение:
    Ай (яп. 合) — 1. подходить для чего-либо; 2. совпадать, согласовываться; 3. быть правильным; 4. быть выгодным; 5. гармония[2].
    Ки (яп. 気) — «энергия духа, жизненная энергия, дыхание, движение пара» (кит. ци);
    До (яп. 道) — «дорога, путь, способ».
«Айки» означает «соединиться с силой; стать одним целым с силой универсальной энергии; стать одним целым с энергией жизненной силы».[3] Совместно все три иероглифа примерно означают *«путь к гармонии духа»*.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> из Википедии:
> Название состоит из трёх иероглифов, имеющих следующее значение:
>     Ай (яп. 合) — 1. подходить для чего-либо; 2. совпадать, согласовываться; 3. быть правильным; 4. быть выгодным; 5. гармония[2].
>     Ки (яп. 気) — «энергия духа, жизненная энергия, дыхание, движение пара» (кит. ци);
>     До (яп. 道) — «дорога, путь, способ».
> «Айки» означает «соединиться с силой; стать одним целым с силой универсальной энергии; стать одним целым с энергией жизненной силы».[3] Совместно все три иероглифа примерно означают *«путь к гармонии духа»*.


И? Я в курсе, что значат эти иероглифы. Дальше что? Буддизм тут при чём?

----------


## Алекс Андр

возвращаемся на один пост назад :Smilie: 
я же выделил даже жирненьким :Smilie: 



> сорри за громоздкую цитату.
> Дайсэцу Тэйтаро Судзуки
> ВВЕДЕНИЕ В ДЗЭН-БУДДИЗМ
> Часть III
> ОПЫТ ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЯ
> 7. НЕКОТОРЫЕ АСПЕКТЫ ДЗЭН-БУДДИЗМА
> I
> "Самой важной практической, а также в некотором смысле философской задачей каждого буддиста школы махаяна является непосредственная постановка вопроса о тождественности и различии, единстве и многообразии, "бедо" и "сябэцу" ("бедо" буквально означает "ровность и равенство" и соответствует санскритскому термину "самата", "сябэцу" – это "дисгармония и отделенность", на санскрите "бхэда"), на решение его своим особым путем *для своего собственного внутреннего удовлетворения*.
> Работа, возложенная на него, не связана с интеллектом, так как человек далеко не всегда может обладать интеллектом, способным справиться с такой задачей, – даже великие философы находят, что действительно трудно решить эту проблему успешно, учитывая все требования логики. От буддиста требуется, чтобы он решил эту проблему практическим образом. Другими словами, *он должен навсегда успокоить свое взволнованное сердце*, постигнув смысл своего существования. Пользуясь языком философии, тождественность в различии и различие в тождественности, употребляя терминологию буддизма, "бедо" в "сябэцу" и "сябэцу" в "бедо", или еще точнее, "бедо соку сябэцу" и "сябэцу соку бедо" – это формула решения этой проблемы, данная нам буддийскими философами. *Если буддист постигнет истину этой формулы, его сердце навсегда само собой успокоится. То, в чем он фактически нуждается, представляет собой состояние умственного удовлетворения, находясь в котором, он смог бы встретить любое событие в своей жизни, великое или незначительное.* Философия для него необязательна. Только в том случае, если его сокровенный разум будет анализироваться философом, последний обнаружит реализацию принципа "бедо соку сябэцу соку бедо". Никакой буддист-практик не превращает этот абстрактный принцип в проблему. Просто он испытывает странное и неприятное волнение и хочет избавиться от него. После продолжительной духовной борьбы он, наконец, обнаруживает, что он каким-то таинственным образом избавился от рабства, которое являлось источником его постоянных волнений. Если потом он, при наличии у него философских наклонностей, исследует себя самого, то обнаружит, что его освобождение шло по линии "бедо соку сябэцу" и "сябэцу соку бедо".
> ...

----------


## Tong Po

> возвращаемся на один пост назад
> я же выделил даже жирненьким


Дальше что? Увидели похожие слова и сделали выводы? Возвращаемся на несколько постов раньше и читаем Слово Будды и Сутру Помоста. А потом читаем произведения Уэсибы и пытаемся анализировать, а далее задаём себе вопрос - каким образом изучение рычага кисти наружу способствует аннутара самъяк самбодхи.

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Дальше что? Увидели похожие слова и сделали выводы? Возвращаемся на несколько постов раньше и читаем Слово Будды и Сутру Помоста. А потом читаем произведения Уэсибы и пытаемся анализировать, а далее задаём себе вопрос - каким образом изучение рычага кисти наружу способствует аннутара самъяк самбодхи.


это не я увидел, это Вы не увидели. :Smilie: 
а конкретнее, какие слова из Слова Будды и Сутры Помоста не скажете? тогда можно обсуждать. а то ссылка "читайте Ламрим Цонкапы" или еще лучше "почитайте Палийский Канон" выглядит как-то непонятно.
вопрос - "каким образом изучение рычага кисти наружу способствует аннутара самъяк самбодхи", - это пожалуй самый главный вопрос, я задаю его себе уже много лет, но пока ответа нет :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (27.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> это не я увидел, это Вы не увидели.
> а конкретнее, какие слова из Слова Будды и Сутры Помоста не скажете? тогда можно обсуждать. а то ссылка "читайте Ламрим Цонкапы" или еще лучше "почитайте Палийский Канон" выглядит как-то непонятно.
> вопрос - "каким образом изучение рычага кисти наружу способствует аннутара самъяк самбодхи", - это пожалуй самый главный вопрос, я задаю его себе уже много лет, но пока ответа нет


Не отдельные слова, а всё в целом. И анализировать надо. А ещё лучше попросить объяснения у бхикшу. А ещё лучше сочетать всё это. 

А Вы хоть зазадавайтесь этим вопросом - ответ там: "ровно также, как разведение сиамских кошек (например)".

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Не отдельные слова, а всё в целом. И анализировать надо.


анализировать Сутру Помоста? лучше я весь Палийский Канон перечитаю :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> анализировать Сутру Помоста? лучше я весь Палийский Канон перечитаю


Думаю, это прекрасно. Только он весь на русский не переведён, к сожалению...

----------

Алекс Андр (20.01.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

будем переводить :Smilie: 
про сиамских кошек кстати зря, кто знает как жизнь дальше повернет. может кошка-то как раз и наступит на ту самую мозоль. а может в следующей жизни и нам придется мышек половить :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> будем переводить
> про сиамских кошек кстати зря, кто знает как жизнь дальше повернет. может кошка-то как раз и наступит на ту самую мозоль. а может в следующей жизни и нам придется мышек половить


Что именно зря? Мне лично сиамские кошки нравятся. У самого кот есть.

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Что именно зря? Мне лично сиамские кошки нравятся. У самого кот есть.


вот он-то и может привести к Просветлению, во всяком случае кармическая связь налицо. да и для айкидо у кошек есть чему поучиться :Smilie:

----------


## Hang Gahm

Хочу предложить вашему вниманию книгу (к сожалению только на английском), которую написала Анна Заннер, прекрасная девушка, переводчица с японского и востоковед, в которой она излагает учение мастера Кацуюки Симамото. Мне выпала огоромная честь быть знакомым с обоими, а так же обучаться у мастера Симамото. На мой взгляд эта книга затрагивает глубинные основы как айкидо, так и дзэн и раскрывает взаимосвязь обоих учений.
http://books.google.co.il/books?id=8...page&q&f=false

----------

Карма Зангпо (30.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (30.01.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Хочу предложить вашему вниманию книгу (к сожалению только на английском), которую написала Анна Заннер, прекрасная девушка, переводчица с японского и востоковед, в которой она излагает учение мастера Кацуюки Симамото. Мне выпала огоромная честь быть знакомым с обоими, а так же обучаться у мастера Симамото. На мой взгляд эта книга затрагивает глубинные основы как айкидо, так и дзэн и раскрывает взаимосвязь обоих учений.
> http://books.google.co.il/books?id=8...page&q&f=false


Расскажите своими словами хоть немного?

----------


## Hang Gahm

Ну если только совсем в двух словах.
Симамото-сихан является, на мой взгляд, авторитетом как в айкидо, так и в дзэн. Он обладатель 8 дана айкидо, на сегодняшний день это самая высокая из присуждаемых степеней, и начинал свой путь в айкидо ещё обучаясь у о-сэнсея. Одновременно Симамото-сихан является настоятелем семейного дзэнского храма, имея за плечами как теоретическое изучение буддизма в университете, так и интенсивную монастырскую практику. Мою первую встречу с мастером  в 2006 году я до сих пор считаю одним из самых ярких событий моей жизни, настолько он произвёл на меня впечатление.
Книга состоит из поучений мастера Симамото и разделена на две части, относящиеся к айкидо и дзэн. В секции айкидо не встретить чисто технических описаний, а,напротив, затронуты глубочайшие духовные аспекты этого боевого искусства, основанные на личном опыте мастера.
Более подробно, я бы рекомендовал по-возможности прочитать эту замечательную книгу.
 С нетерпением жду новой встречи с Симамото-сиханом в мае-июне этого года.

----------

Tong Po (29.01.2014), Алекс Андр (29.01.2014), Карма Палджор (01.02.2014), Паня (29.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (30.01.2014)

----------


## Карма Зангпо

> Хочу предложить вашему вниманию книгу (к сожалению только на английском)
> http://books.google.co.il/books?id=8...page&q&f=false


Спасиб! Попробую почитать (заодно попрактикую дхарму на почве слабого английского :Smilie: ))
Но сделана книжка просто классно! Дизайнер явно тоже практиковал, пока делал  :Smilie: )))))

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Дизайнер явно тоже практиковал, пока делал )))))


не только пока делал, но и до и после без перерыва и до сих пор не остановился :Smilie:

----------


## Риани

> Ну если только совсем в двух словах.
> Симамото-сихан является, на мой взгляд, авторитетом как в айкидо, так и в дзэн. Он обладатель 8 дана айкидо, на сегодняшний день это самая высокая из присуждаемых степеней, и начинал свой путь в айкидо ещё обучаясь у о-сэнсея. Одновременно Симамото-сихан является настоятелем семейного дзэнского храма, имея за плечами как теоретическое изучение буддизма в университете, так и интенсивную монастырскую практику. Мою первую встречу с мастером  в 2006 году я до сих пор считаю одним из самых ярких событий моей жизни, настолько он произвёл на меня впечатление.
> Книга состоит из поучений мастера Симамото и разделена на две части, относящиеся к айкидо и дзэн. В секции айкидо не встретить чисто технических описаний, а,напротив, затронуты глубочайшие духовные аспекты этого боевого искусства, основанные на личном опыте мастера.
> Более подробно, я бы рекомендовал по-возможности прочитать эту замечательную книгу.
>  С нетерпением жду новой встречи с Симамото-сиханом в мае-июне этого года.


Честно говоря не нашел информации о мастере Симамото в интернете. Можно ссылочку на информацию о мастере. И куда приезжает Симамото сихан в мае-июне?

----------


## Hang Gahm

Приезжает в Израиль, а вообще он проводит регулярные семинары в Польше, Голландии, Австралии, Сингапуре и Канаде.
вот его небольшой ролик из ютуба.
http://youtu.be/7oXlbYrGAzk
Там есть ещё и  другие ролики.
Вот ещё записи Анны Саннер с семинара в Канаде.
http://blog.aikidojournal.com/2010/0...y-anna-sanner/
Если есть сложности с английским, я переведу вкратце.

----------

Алекс Андр (01.02.2014)

----------


## Риани

> Приезжает в Израиль, а вообще он проводит регулярные семинары в Польше, Голландии, Австралии, Сингапуре и Канаде.
> вот его небольшой ролик из ютуба.
> http://youtu.be/7oXlbYrGAzk
> Там есть ещё и  другие ролики.
> Вот ещё записи Анны Саннер с семинара в Канаде.
> http://blog.aikidojournal.com/2010/0...y-anna-sanner/
> Если есть сложности с английским, я переведу вкратце.


Если можно переведите вкратце.

Кстати есть еще книга “Zen and Aikido,” by Shigeo Kamata and Kenji Shimizu  http://blog.aikidojournal.com/2012/0...kenji-shimizu/ правда тоже на английском.

----------

Hang Gahm (02.02.2014)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Вот добрался до компьютера и, пусть и с опозданием, попробую очень вкратце перевести.
Итак, вначале Анна пишет о себе и своём духовном пути, который привёл её к мастеру Симамото. Далее идут наставления мастера во время семинара. Я, не имея возможности перевести всё, упомяну лишь некоторые.
Вначале Симамото сэнсей подробно объясняет, как правильно сидеть и стоять. Далее следует объяснение понятий фудосин (неподвижный дух) и мусин (пустое сознание).Позиция должна быть естественной, поле зрения широким и не сосредоточенным на чём-то одном, дыхание спокойным и скоординированным с движением. Вместо ожидания атаки и блока следует "пригласить" атаку и принять её всем сердцем. Здесь Симамото сэнсей приводит две метафоры. Одна- атакующий-это ваш гость. Его нужно пригласить, оказать ему самый гостеприимный приём и попрощаться с миром. Вторая метафора- относиться к атакующему, как к младенцу, которого передают на руки, убаюкать его и вернуть в целости и сохранности. По словам мастера Симамото, айкидо и дзадзен-это одно и то же. Единственная разница- это то, что в айкидо мы совершаем круговые движения, а в дзадзен нет.
Хочу завершить короткой притчей, расказанной Симамото сэнсей на семинаре. Однажды Миямото Мусаси  (если кто не знает, прославленный воин средневековой Японии) и профессиональный монах медитировали вместе в горах. Оба сидели в правильной позиции и правильно дышали. Со стороны их дзадзен выглядел одинаково и невозможно было обнаружить разницу в их практике. Тем временем приползла змея и изготовилась ужалить Мусаси. В последний момент она развернулась, проползла мимо монаха и уползла прочь. Медитация Мусаси  позволила ему достичь чистого состояния сознания, мгновенно и спонтанно реагирующего на любую атаку. Змея это почувствовала и предпочла отказаться от атаки и ретироваться. Монах же просто сидел без всякой цели, его сознание было пусто и змея не выделила его из травы, камней и прочей окружающей природы. В этой истории вся сущность взаимоотношений будо, и как частный случай, айкидо, и дзэн.

----------

Ersh (18.02.2014), Markus (19.02.2014), Алик (19.02.2014), Влад К (20.02.2014), Паня (18.02.2014), Риани (25.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2014)

----------


## Риани

> Вот добрался до компьютера и, пусть и с опозданием, попробую очень вкратце перевести.
> Итак, вначале Анна пишет о себе и своём духовном пути, который привёл её к мастеру Симамото. Далее идут наставления мастера во время семинара. Я, не имея возможности перевести всё, упомяну лишь некоторые.
> Вначале Симамото сэнсей подробно объясняет, как правильно сидеть и стоять. Далее следует объяснение понятий фудосин (неподвижный дух) и мусин (пустое сознание).Позиция должна быть естественной, поле зрения широким и не сосредоточенным на чём-то одном, дыхание спокойным и скоординированным с движением. Вместо ожидания атаки и блока следует "пригласить" атаку и принять её всем сердцем. Здесь Симамото сэнсей приводит две метафоры. Одна- атакующий-это ваш гость. Его нужно пригласить, оказать ему самый гостеприимный приём и попрощаться с миром. Вторая метафора- относиться к атакующему, как к младенцу, которого передают на руки, убаюкать его и вернуть в целости и сохранности. По словам мастера Симамото, айкидо и дзадзен-это одно и то же. Единственная разница- это то, что в айкидо мы совершаем круговые движения, а в дзадзен нет.
> Хочу завершить короткой притчей, расказанной Симамото сэнсей на семинаре. Однажды Миямото Мусаси  (если кто не знает, прославленный воин средневековой Японии) и профессиональный монах медитировали вместе в горах. Оба сидели в правильной позиции и правильно дышали. Со стороны их дзадзен выглядел одинаково и невозможно было обнаружить разницу в их практике. Тем временем приползла змея и изготовилась ужалить Мусаси. В последний момент она развернулась, проползла мимо монаха и уползла прочь. Медитация Мусаси  позволила ему достичь чистого состояния сознания, мгновенно и спонтанно реагирующего на любую атаку. Змея это почувствовала и предпочла отказаться от атаки и ретироваться. Монах же просто сидел без всякой цели, его сознание было пусто и змея не выделила его из травы, камней и прочей окружающей природы. В этой истории вся сущность взаимоотношений будо, и как частный случай, айкидо, и дзэн.


Спасибо за перевод! Мое мнение, что в айкидо нет нападающих и защищающихся. Есть взаимодействие двух партнеров. Все приемы изучаемые в айкидо это метод выработать фудосин и мусин. Айкидо и дзадзен это не одно и тоже. Это разные методы, которые могут привести к одному и тому же, а могут и не привести  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (25.02.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Спасибо за перевод! Мое мнение, что в айкидо нет нападающих и защищающихся. Есть взаимодействие двух партнеров. Все приемы изучаемые в айкидо это метод выработать фудосин и мусин. Айкидо и дзадзен это не одно и тоже. Это разные методы, которые могут привести к одному и тому же, а могут и не привести


конечно не одно и то же. там же написано, что дзадзен отличается от айкидо отсутствием круговых движений :Smilie:

----------


## Hang Gahm

Уважаемый Риани! Выделенное мною красным шрифтом- это дословное высказывание Симамото сэнсей. Безусловно, это его личное мнение и подход.
Касательно айкидо, мне больше нравится модель, согласно которой уке атакует, а тори (наге) полностью принимает приходящую силу и, сливаясь, вместе с уке творит технику, преобразовывая агрессию в акт любви, мудрости и сострадания. Это высший смысл будо и, если угодно, деяние бодхисаттвы.

----------

Алик (25.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Уважаемый Риани! Выделенное мною красным шрифтом- это дословное высказывание Симамото сэнсей. Безусловно, это его личное мнение и подход.
> Касательно айкидо, мне больше нравится модель, согласно которой уке атакует, а тори (наге) полностью принимает приходящую силу и, сливаясь, вместе с уке творит технику, преобразовывая агрессию в акт любви, мудрости и сострадания. Это высший смысл будо и, если угодно, деяние бодхисаттвы.


Давайте будем до конца честными: никакое "творение техники" реально не преобразовывает агрессию нападающего в акт любви. 
Что касается именно нагэ и укэ, то у укэ изначально никакой реальной агрессии по отношению к нагэ нету. Потому тут тоже ничего никуда не преобразовывается. Если очень повезёт с мастером то это сам занимающийся свою собственную агрессивность может уменьшить по жизни и, если уж совсем сильно повезёт, преобразовать её в акты любви. Только вот буддизм немного не о любви...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Только вот буддизм немного не о любви...


И о любви тоже.

----------

Aion (26.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> И о любви тоже.



Главное, что не об уравнении Шрёдингера. Или...?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Главное, что не об уравнении Шрёдингера. Или...?


Любовь входит в число Четырёх Безмерных, развитие которых является необходимым условием для бодхичитты. А про уравнение Шрёдингера, к сожалению, ничего не могу сказать.

----------


## Tong Po

> Любовь входит в число Четырёх Безмерных, развитие которых является необходимым условием для бодхичитты. А про уравнение Шрёдингера, к сожалению, ничего не могу сказать.


А вот тут надобно смотреть, что именно понимается в ЧБ под термином "любовь". У этого слова ведь куча разных значений, оттенков.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А вот тут надобно смотреть, что именно понимается в ЧБ под термином "любовь". У этого слова ведь куча разных значений, оттенков.


У европейской цивилизации, как правопреемника античного мира, а затем - антично-христианского, есть чёткое описание этого термина - майтри (как часть ЧБ) это "милосердие", либо же "агапэ", только "Бог" из трактовок этих терминов заменить на "природу Будды внутри каждого", либо вообще исключить за ненадобностью - в результате остаётся что то такое:

 "Агапэ возникает не в результате влечения к конкретному возлюбленному, вызванного его внешними и внутренними достоинствами, а как проявление любви к ближнему, присущей данному человеку в целом"

либо 

"Милосе́рдие — одна из важнейших христианских добродетелей, исполняемая посредством телесных и духовных дел милосердия (милости).  Зависит от умения прозревать в любом нуждающемся человеке «образ Божий» «природу Будды» (независимо от его недостатков)."

----------

Алекс Андр (26.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> У европейской цивилизации, как правопреемника античного мира, а затем - антично-христианского, есть чёткое описание этого термина - майтри (как часть ЧБ) это "милосердие", либо же "агапэ", только "Бог" из трактовок этих терминов заменить на "природу Будды внутри каждого".


Не соглашусь. В христианстве "Бог" заменить ничем нельзя. Так что, ИМХО, всё же надо смотреть разъяснения Самого Будды в сутрах или авторитетные шастры.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не соглашусь. В христианстве "Бог" заменить ничем нельзя. Так что, ИМХО, всё же надо смотреть разъяснения Самого Будды в сутрах или авторитетные шастры.


Ну не знаю, это википедийные статьи, которые несколько прохристиански-предвзяты - греки с агапэ и без Бога обходились, а милосердие - уже больше, чем христианский узскоспециальный термин. Лично мне кажется, что Майтри нужно переводить именно как Милосердие, а не как "Любовь" или там "Дружба". Ну и последующие понятийные образования в виде, например, Майтреи (который суть "Милосердный" скорее, чем "Любящий"). Сам термин "майтри", кстати, связан с иранским богом Митрой (который в античном-раннехристианском мире был основным конкурентом Христа и в результате передал часть черт - ему) - тоже известный факт.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А вот тут надобно смотреть, что именно понимается в ЧБ под термином "любовь". У этого слова ведь куча разных значений, оттенков.


Насколько я знаю, желание, чтобы все существа имели счастье и причины для счастья.

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну не знаю, это википедийные статьи - греки с агапэ и без Бога обходились, а милосердие - уже больше, чем христианский узскоспециальный термин. Лично мне кажется, что Майтри нужно переводить именно как Милосердие, а не как "Любовь" или там "Дружба". Ну и последующие образования в виде, например, Майтреи (который суть "Милосердный" скорее, чем "Любящий"). Сам термин "майтри", кстати, связан с иранским богом Митрой (который в античном-раннехристианском мире был основным конкурентом Христа и в результате передал часть черт - ему) - тоже известный факт.


Ну, наверно, не термин связан, а имя Митра со словом связано.  :Smilie:  

Наверно удачнее переводить и как милосердие, но, как ни странно, это тоже требует пояснений.

----------


## Tong Po

> Насколько я знаю, желание, чтобы все существа имели счастье и причины для счастья.


Соглашусь, но ведь надо ещё и понимать что именно в этой фразе понимается под счастьем. Ведь буддийское понимание счастья довольно сильно отличается от, например, понимания счастья Чингисханом:

Чингисхан однажды сказал: «Самое большое счастье – это ввести в смятение врага: отвести его на Родину, чтобы узреть свои города, обращенные в пепел, чтобы увидеть тех, кого они любили,  окутанными  слезами, и собрать в лоно ваше его жен и дочерей".

----------


## Алик

> Чингисхан однажды сказал: «Самое большое счастье – это ввести в смятение врага: отвести его на Родину, чтобы узреть свои города, обращенные в пепел, чтобы увидеть тех, кого они любили,  окутанными  слезами, и собрать в лоно ваше его жен и дочерей".


Это же как нужно ненавидеть тех, кого считаешь врагами, чтобы от подобных дел испытывать счастье.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это же как нужно ненавидеть тех, кого считаешь врагами, чтобы от подобных дел испытывать счастье.


Тем не менее - такой спектр целеощущений "победы над врагом" и выдаётся в основном за патриотизм, как показывает практика-то)

----------

Tong Po (26.02.2014), Шуньшунь (20.09.2018)

----------


## Алик

> Тем не менее - такой спектр целеощущений "победы над врагом" и выдаётся в основном за патриотизм, как показывает практика-то)


"Бедные злые люди"  :Frown:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Соглашусь, но ведь надо ещё и понимать что именно в этой фразе понимается под счастьем.


Это в данном случае не важно. Я всего лишь хотел показать, что в буддизме любовь является одним из ключевых моментов, что часто забывают.

----------


## Риани

> Уважаемый Риани! Выделенное мною красным шрифтом- это дословное высказывание Симамото сэнсей. Безусловно, это его личное мнение и подход.
> Касательно айкидо, мне больше нравится модель, согласно которой уке атакует, а тори (наге) полностью принимает приходящую силу и, сливаясь, вместе с уке творит технику, преобразовывая агрессию в акт любви, мудрости и сострадания. Это высший смысл будо и, если угодно, деяние бодхисаттвы.


Если есть агрессия то это уже не будет Айкидо. Айкидо это не техники, а состояние сознания и тела. Техники это только метод формирования определенного состояния сознания и состояния тела. Преобразования проходят внутри человека, а техники этому способствуют. Истинное айкидо это когда вы живете и нет агрессии по отношению к вам со стороны окружающих.
Мне нравится такое айкидо

----------

Hang Gahm (26.02.2014), Алекс Андр (26.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Если есть агрессия то это уже не будет Айкидо. Айкидо это не техники, а состояние сознания и тела. Техники это только метод формирования определенного состояния сознания и состояния тела. Преобразования проходят внутри человека, а техники этому способствуют. Истинное айкидо это когда вы живете и нет агрессии по отношению к вам со стороны окружающих.
> Мне нравится такое айкидо


А скажите, каким именно образом, например, рычаг кисти наружу (в просторечии котэ гаэси) формирует "определённое состояние сознания"? И чем это принципиально отличается от техники, например, хадан тиго чхаги (в просторечии - high kick)?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

> А скажите, каким именно образом, например, рычаг кисти наружу (в просторечии котэ гаэси) формирует "определённое состояние сознания"? И чем это принципиально отличается от техники, например, хадан тиго чхаги (в просторечии - high kick)?


На этапе освоения техники, думаю, никак. Но в рандори, например, некогда обдумывать, что и как делать. Все на "автомате", все "здесь и сейчас". 
Хотя и на этапе освоения новой техники настоятельно рекомендуется воспринимать действия уке, не как нечто агрессивное, а как нарушение гармонии, так сказать " искажение пейзажа с горой Фудзи на заднем плане" :Smilie:

----------


## Hang Gahm

> Если есть агрессия то это уже не будет Айкидо. Айкидо это не техники, а состояние сознания и тела. Техники это только метод формирования определенного состояния сознания и состояния тела. Преобразования проходят внутри человека, а техники этому способствуют. Истинное айкидо это когда вы живете и нет агрессии по отношению к вам со стороны окружающих.
> Мне нравится такое айкидо


Разумеется, в процессе тренировки нет агрессии, а присутствует полное сотрудничество между партнёрами. Я лишь имел ввиду, что на тренировке по боевому искусству (а айкидо- это боевое искусство) отрабатывается стратегия отношения к агрессии и конфликтам, в нашем случае, в позитивном и созидательном ключе. В остальном полностью согласен.

----------


## Риани

> А скажите, каким именно образом, например, рычаг кисти наружу (в просторечии котэ гаэси) формирует "определённое состояние сознания"? И чем это принципиально отличается от техники, например, хадан тиго чхаги (в просторечии - high kick)?


Айкидо это метод взаимодействия уке и наге и коте гаеси это один из способов взаимодействия. если рассматривать это элемент как просто скручивание руки одного человека другому то никак не будет формировать.  Вы на видео коте гаеси видели?

----------


## Hang Gahm

> А скажите, каким именно образом, например, рычаг кисти наружу (в просторечии котэ гаэси) формирует "определённое состояние сознания"? И чем это принципиально отличается от техники, например, хадан тиго чхаги (в просторечии - high kick)?


А каким образом простое сидение со сложенными ногами формирует состояние Будды?

----------

Алекс Андр (27.02.2014), Шуньшунь (20.09.2018)

----------


## Tong Po

> Айкидо это метод взаимодействия уке и наге и коте гаеси это один из способов взаимодействия. если рассматривать это элемент как просто скручивание руки одного человека другому то никак не будет формировать.  Вы на видео коте гаеси видели?



А при чём тут видео? Я не по видео вопрос задавал. В принципе, могу запостить видео с роллингом в грэпплинге или БДД и, не поверите, принципиально от работы на Вашем видео отличаться ничем не будет (разумеется будет разница в технике). И, опять же удивлю Вас, видимо, роллинг в вышеозначенных направлениях это тоже "один из способов взаимодействия".
Грэпплинг может быть связан с дзэн-БУДДИЗМОМ? Или это прерогатива исключительно айкидо?

----------


## Tong Po

> А каким образом простое сидение со сложенными ногами формирует состояние Будды?


Никаким.

----------

Hang Gahm (27.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> На этапе освоения техники, думаю, никак. Но в рандори, например, некогда обдумывать, что и как делать. Все на "автомате", все "здесь и сейчас". 
> Хотя и на этапе освоения новой техники настоятельно рекомендуется воспринимать действия уке, не как нечто агрессивное, а как нарушение гармонии, так сказать " искажение пейзажа с горой Фудзи на заднем плане"


Неужели Вы думаете, что обмен хай киками в спарринге (в рандори) подразумевает предварительное обдумывание?

----------


## Tong Po

> Хотя и на этапе освоения новой техники настоятельно рекомендуется воспринимать действия уке, не как нечто агрессивное, а как нарушение гармонии, так сказать " искажение пейзажа с горой Фудзи на заднем плане"


А это общие для ВСЕХ БИ рекомендации по психологической подготовке.

----------


## Hang Gahm

Исключительность айкидо состоит в подчёркнутой гуманистической направленности и созидательной стратегии решения конфликтов. В этом его коренное отличие от других боевых искусств и прочих систем самообороны, рукопашного боя, различных видов спорта и шоу, ошибочно также называемых боевыми искусствами.
Возвращаясь к заявленной теме общности айкидо и буддизма,  таковая прослеживается во всех будо и, говоря более широко, во всех традиционных японских  искусствах. Причём акцент здесь на ДЗЭН-буддизме. Но это достаточно широкая тема, раскрывать которую у меня сейчас нет времени. Впрочем, по данному вопросу существует обширная литература.

----------


## Tong Po

> Исключительность айкидо состоит в подчёркнутой гуманистической направленности и созидательной стратегии решения конфликтов. В этом его коренное отличие от других боевых искусств и прочих систем самообороны, рукопашного боя, различных видов спорта и шоу, ошибочно также называемых боевыми искусствами.
> Возвращаясь к заявленной теме общности айкидо и буддизма,  таковая прослеживается во всех будо и, говоря более широко, во всех традиционных японских  искусствах. Причём акцент здесь на ДЗЭН-буддизме. Но это достаточно широкая тема, раскрывать которую у меня сейчас нет времени. Впрочем, по данному вопросу существует обширная литература.


Ну может в этом и есть исключительность... Однако я её вижу в том, что О-сэнсэй убрал из айкидо методы, которые могут культивировать агрессивность. Однако и методов, позволяющих ПРЕОБРАЗОВАТЬ уже имеющуюся агрессивность в "акты любви" непосредственно в айкидо нет. В результате люди, котрые не могут преобразовать (или реализовать социально приемлемыми способами) свою природную агрессивность из айкидо, как правило, уходят в другие БИ.

----------


## Савелов Александр

Я в 17 лет начал заниматься Айкидо проходил 9 месяцев толком ничему не научился и ушёл мне показалось это очень сложным и малоэффективным, затем было карате и тайский бокс. Сейчас мне 31 и я вернулся в айкидо и смотрю на это БИ уже совершенно другими глазами. То что раньше я считал непригодным для боя оказалось очень легко и свободно ложится на ударную технику , то же Ирими наге замечательно проводить после ухода от удара боксёрским нырком с заходом за спину. и т.д.
Все мы изначально начинали заниматься БИ чтобы научится драться , у всех были свои кумиры "Чак Норисс, Брюс Ли , Ван Дам и т.д." 
И айкидо не то БИ которое научит вас мощно и красиво бится. Я считаю что в Айкидо лучше приходить уже чего то достигнув в других БИ. С помощью него можно отшлифовать свои умения да безграничных высот. Сейчас у меня в неделю 2 занятия по тайскому боксу и 2 по айкидо в планирую заменить одну тренировку по Муай Тай на ещё одно по айкидо, в плане удовольствия от тренировки, от самосовершенствования айкидо мне сейчас даёт намного больше.

Tong Po  Tong Po вне форума
Участник
Аватар для Tong Po Регистрация
29.08.2002
Традиция
карма кагью
Сообщений
2,132
Цитата Сообщение от Hang Gahm  Посмотреть сообщение
Исключительность айкидо состоит в подчёркнутой гуманистической направленности и созидательной стратегии решения конфликтов. В этом его коренное отличие от других боевых искусств и прочих систем самообороны, рукопашного боя, различных видов спорта и шоу, ошибочно также называемых боевыми искусствами.
Возвращаясь к заявленной теме общности айкидо и буддизма, таковая прослеживается во всех будо и, говоря более широко, во всех традиционных японских искусствах. Причём акцент здесь на ДЗЭН-буддизме. Но это достаточно широкая тема, раскрывать которую у меня сейчас нет времени. Впрочем, по данному вопросу существует обширная литература.
Ну может в этом и есть исключительность... Однако я её вижу в том, что О-сэнсэй убрал из айкидо методы, которые могут культивировать агрессивность. Однако и методов, позволяющих ПРЕОБРАЗОВАТЬ уже имеющуюся агрессивность в "акты любви" непосредственно в айкидо нет. В результате люди, котрые не могут преобразовать (или реализовать социально приемлемыми способами) свою природную агрессивность из айкидо, как правило, уходят в другие БИ.

Перед Айкидо и не стоит задача преобразовать агрессивность в "Акты любви" .
Когда я начинал заниматься тренер устав от моих вопросов вроде - а как мне это применить на улице ? Как то сказал... Хочешь драться на улице иди в кикбоксинг через лет 5 возвращайся. Прошло больше 5 лет , но я всё же вернулся! Жаль только , что не раньше тренер с которым я начинал уже умер!

----------


## Риани

> А при чём тут видео? Я не по видео вопрос задавал. В принципе, могу запостить видео с роллингом в грэпплинге или БДД и, не поверите, принципиально от работы на Вашем видео отличаться ничем не будет (разумеется будет разница в технике). И, опять же удивлю Вас, видимо, роллинг в вышеозначенных направлениях это тоже "один из способов взаимодействия".
> Грэпплинг может быть связан с дзэн-БУДДИЗМОМ? Или это прерогатива исключительно айкидо?


Все может быть связано с дзен буддизмом. Если вы не видите связи это не значит что ее нет  :Smilie:   Главное не что ты делаешь, а как делаешь. Можно просто сесть попить чай, а можно из этого пития сделать чайное действо.  Есть в школах кендзюцу понятие "меч забирающий жизнь" и "меч дарующий жизнь", но меч то один и тот же. Если вы считаете что хапкидо, грепплинг, БДД это способ победы над каким то противником то для вас будо это "меч забирающий жизнь", а если вы практикуете для того что изучить и понять себя то "меч дарующий жизнь". Все зависит как практиковать, а не что практиковать. А в обще я когда меня спрашивают про айкидо я предпочитаю показывать, а не рассказывать. Так попонятнее  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (27.02.2014), Савелов Александр (27.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Неужели Вы думаете, что обмен хай киками в спарринге (в рандори) подразумевает предварительное обдумывание?


В айкидо нет нокаутирующих ударов ногой в  голову, да и руками тоже  :Smilie:   Поединок в айкидо - это не спарринг и не драка, где цель - победить противника. В айкидо противника нет, есть нарушение гармонии, и чем сильнее нарушается гармония, тем печальнее последствия для того, кто ее нарушил.)  Согласен, что в спарринге особенно не думаешь, но тактика, требующая осмысления,  по-любому есть. Ищешь слабые и сильные места противника,  оцениваешь его боевой дух, выносливость, сравниваешь его возможности со  своими. Получается уравнение, которое решается в процессе спарринга. А в айкидо (в идеале) противника нет, поэтому и думать не о чем :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

Но швырнуть противника на пол или руку ему хорошенько заломать в айкидо можно. А есть ведь и другие способы общения и взаимодействия между людьми, чем БИ. Можно например дом вместе строить, или помогать другу в чем-то, или попить чая и поговорить. Не обязательно же гармонию наводить, хватая другого человека за одежду и швыряя его вверх ногами.))

----------

Tong Po (27.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Но швырнуть противника на пол или руку ему хорошенько заломать в айкидо можно. А есть ведь и другие способы общения и взаимодействия между людьми, чем БИ. Можно например дом вместе строить, или помогать другу в чем-то, или попить чая и поговорить. Не обязательно же гармонию наводить, хватая другого человека за одежду и швыряя его вверх ногами.))


Это в реальном айкидо Врачаревича швыряют и ломают. А в Айкикай противник сам себя калечит, Тори только меняет направление прилагаемой Уке силы. )

----------


## Tong Po

> Все может быть связано с дзен буддизмом. Если вы не видите связи это не значит что ее нет   Главное не что ты делаешь, а как делаешь. Можно просто сесть попить чай, а можно из этого пития сделать чайное действо.  Есть в школах кендзюцу понятие "меч забирающий жизнь" и "меч дарующий жизнь", но меч то один и тот же. Если вы считаете что хапкидо, грепплинг, БДД это способ победы над каким то противником то для вас будо это "меч забирающий жизнь", а если вы практикуете для того что изучить и понять себя то "меч дарующий жизнь". Все зависит как практиковать, а не что практиковать. А в обще я когда меня спрашивают про айкидо я предпочитаю показывать, а не рассказывать. Так попонятнее


Так я и с самого начала писал, что при желании всё что угодно можно связать с дзэн-буддизмом. У айкидо тут никакого эксклюзива нет. И изначально оно вовсе не "базировалось" на дзэн. Вот и всё.

----------


## Tong Po

> В айкидо нет нокаутирующих ударов ногой в  голову, да и руками тоже   Поединок в айкидо - это не спарринг и не драка, где цель - победить противника. В айкидо противника нет, есть нарушение гармонии, и чем сильнее нарушается гармония, тем печальнее последствия для того, кто ее нарушил.)  Согласен, что в спарринге особенно не думаешь, но тактика, требующая осмысления,  по-любому есть. Ищешь слабые и сильные места противника,  оцениваешь его боевой дух, выносливость, сравниваешь его возможности со  своими. Получается уравнение, которое решается в процессе спарринга. А в айкидо (в идеале) противника нет, поэтому и думать не о чем


На землю вернитесь. Не надо меня пичкать идеями из плохой литературы о БИ начала 90-х. ОК?

----------


## Tong Po

> Это в реальном айкидо Врачаревича швыряют и ломают. А в Айкикай противник сам себя калечит, Тори только меняет направление прилагаемой Уке силы. )



В айкикай никаких противников нет. У укэ нету никаких вгрессивных намерений по отношению к тори, поэтому, если тори и работает с какой-либо агрессией, то только со своей собственной. Ровно таким же образом в там нет никакого нарушения гармонии - тори и укэ ЗАРАНЕЕ ДОГОВОРИЛИСЬ о своих действиях. У них всё вполне гармонично. Вот, если укэ вдруг ни с того ни с сего вместо, например, сёмэн учи впендюрит санбон цки, то да, нарушение гармонии будет иметь место. Но такого не происходит. Потому и реально в айкидо никто не работает с нарушением гармонии. Методы, которые используют в айкидо (называется по японски ката) используют абсолютно во всех БИ и СЕ. И при этих методах в абсолютно во всех БИ и СЕ у напарника нет никакой агрессии по отношению к партнёру. Попытки доминировать, нарушать гармонию, вести агрессивные действия в иных БИ присутствуют в других методиках. В айкидо эти методики удалены. Так что чему и как там учатся - загадка

----------


## Алик

> На землю вернитесь. Не надо меня пичкать идеями из плохой литературы о БИ начала 90-х. ОК?


Так я никуда и не улетал :Smilie:  И ничем вас не пичкаю. Куда уж мне...

----------


## Hang Gahm

> Ну может в этом и есть исключительность... Однако я её вижу в том, что О-сэнсэй убрал из айкидо методы, которые могут культивировать агрессивность. Однако и методов, позволяющих ПРЕОБРАЗОВАТЬ уже имеющуюся агрессивность в "акты любви" непосредственно в айкидо нет. В результате люди, котрые не могут преобразовать (или реализовать социально приемлемыми способами) свою природную агрессивность из айкидо, как правило, уходят в другие БИ.


Совершенно не согласен! Методы тренировки в айкидо- это и есть методы преобразования агрессивности в творчество. Я на своём опыте многолетнего наблюдения как за собой, так и за другими практикующими, могу однозначно утверждать, что они работают, трансформируя личность. На мой взгляд, айкидо действительно бросают многие начинающие, которые ещё не определились с целью занятий и ожидают от айкидо что-то наподобие фильмов Стивена Сигала. Такие люди естественно разочаровываются и уходят в другие боевые искусства. С другой стороны, мне не извесны случаи, чтобы после нескольких лет занятий, практикующие айкидо переходили в другие боевые исусства (возможно начинали заниматься дополнительно, но не бросали айкидо). Также многие практикующие жёсткие виды боевых искусств с годами переходят в айкидо.

----------


## Hang Gahm

> Но швырнуть противника на пол или руку ему хорошенько заломать в айкидо можно. А есть ведь и другие способы общения и взаимодействия между людьми, чем БИ. Можно например дом вместе строить, или помогать другу в чем-то, или попить чая и поговорить. Не обязательно же гармонию наводить, хватая другого человека за одежду и швыряя его вверх ногами.))


Несколько наивное представление. Не надо путать драку и занятие айкидо . Тут очень много тонкостей. Атаки символические и броски и заломы на самом деле не броски и не заломы. Действительно проще было бы показать, чем сформулировать словами. Говоря проще, занятие айкидо- это такое же позитивное действо, как и дом строить, и другу помогать, и чаю вместе выпить. И хватит уже смотреть фильмы Стивена Сигала! :Facepalm:

----------


## Hang Gahm

> Это в реальном айкидо Врачаревича швыряют и ломают. А в Айкикай противник сам себя калечит, Тори только меняет направление прилагаемой Уке силы. )


Опять таки, в айкикай никто никого не калечит, и противника в айкидо нет.

----------


## Hang Gahm

> Так я и с самого начала писал, что при желании всё что угодно можно связать с дзэн-буддизмом. У айкидо тут никакого эксклюзива нет. И изначально оно вовсе не "базировалось" на дзэн. Вот и всё.


Это верно лишь отчасти. Хотя можно утверждать, что айкидо изначально базировалось не на дзен, а скорее на синто и в чём-то на сингон и "эксклюзивной" связи между дзен и айкидо действительно нет, это было бы некоторым упрощением. Традиционные японские искусства, частным случаем которых являются боевые искусства, частным случаем которых является, в свою очередь, айкидо, тесным образом связаны с дзэн, а так же конфуцианством, синто и, опосредованно, с даосизмом. Вышеперечисленные учения составляют культурный, идеологический и методологический фундамент традиционных искусств Японии. Подробнее об этом в этих двух ссылочках.http://wap.mosbudokan.borda.ru/?1-5-...0-0-1252501729
http://aikido-metod.ru/2010/05/x-i-d...t-po-yaponski/

----------


## Риани

> Так я и с самого начала писал, что при желании всё что угодно можно связать с дзэн-буддизмом. У айкидо тут никакого эксклюзива нет. И изначально оно вовсе не "базировалось" на дзэн. Вот и всё.


А на чем оно базировалось?

----------


## Hang Gahm

На омото-кё (одна из современных сект синтоизма)http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E%...BE%D1%82%D0%BE

----------

Tong Po (28.02.2014), Алекс Андр (28.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (28.02.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Совершенно не согласен! Методы тренировки в айкидо- это и есть методы преобразования агрессивности в творчество. Я на своём опыте многолетнего наблюдения как за собой, так и за другими практикующими, могу однозначно утверждать, что они работают, трансформируя личность. На мой взгляд, айкидо действительно бросают многие начинающие, которые ещё не определились с целью занятий и ожидают от айкидо что-то наподобие фильмов Стивена Сигала. Такие люди естественно разочаровываются и уходят в другие боевые искусства. С другой стороны, мне не извесны случаи, чтобы после нескольких лет занятий, практикующие айкидо переходили в другие боевые исусства (возможно начинали заниматься дополнительно, но не бросали айкидо). Также многие практикующие жёсткие виды боевых искусств с годами переходят в айкидо.


Я имел в виду методы преобразования агрессивности нападающего, а не своей собственной. Хотя и по своей вопросов куча - Вы зайдите на специализированные форумы в разделы айкидо - там люди, занимающиеся,бывает, по десять лет, а агиессивность никуда не делась, проявляют они её только в виде постов на форумах, по ому как в реале "огрести" боятся.  :Smilie: 

Но, по идее, если грамотно под руководством правильного сенсея заниматься, то, наверно, сам миролюбивым станешь. Хотя я совершенно не уверен в этом. 

Многие практикующие "жёсткие" БИ (а что это такое, кстати?) переходят в айкидо, потому что, во-первых, уже удовлетворили свои амбиции в разнообразных соревнованиях, во-вторых, полученные травмы уже не позволяют интенсивно заниматься, а айкидо предоставляеи им возможность и неким БИ заниматься, получая даны и пояса и травматичности там меньше. 
Люди из корю, кстати, и не преходят.

----------


## Tong Po

> А на чем оно базировалось?



А то Вы, занимаясь айкидо, не знаете... Уэсиба Морихэи был активным членом синкретической секты Оомото-кё. И вся идеология О-сэнсэя именно оттуда. Кроме того, он всю жизнь занимался вполне традиционными БИ и, по сути, больше ничего и не умел. Поэтому и свой религиозный опыт он решил поведать миру именно на языке БИ. Другого-то он не представлял...

З.Ы. Вот можно почитать: http://dojo.ucoz.com/publ/7-1-0-20

З.З.Ы. Если вдруг кому-то интересно, то - http://www.oomoto.jp/ruVojsigno/

З.З.З.Ы. Ещё рекомендую "Кодзики" почитать - О-сенсей частенько это рекомендовал, по свидетельствам очевидцев. http://www.rulit.net/books/kodziki-read-258265-1.html

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.02.2014)

----------


## Николай Булев

> Многие практикующие "жёсткие" БИ (а что это такое, кстати?)


Карате, например. Да всё что не имеет приставки "айки". 
О травматичности конкретно у айкидок не знаю, но айкибудо(те же техники, что в ёсинкан, но под бОльшим влиянием дайто-рю и практического опыта) весьма травматично. Не то чтобы совсем, но порванные связки и выбитые суствы - это норма.

----------


## Tong Po

> Карате, например. Да всё что не имеет приставки "айки". 
> О травматичности конкретно у айкидок не знаю, но айкибудо(те же техники, что в ёсинкан, но под бОльшим влиянием дайто-рю и практического опыта) весьма травматично. Не то чтобы совсем, но порванные связки и выбитые суствы - это норма.


Айки - это всего лишь один из разделов в куче школ традиционного дзю-дзюцу и хапкидо. Да и в иных направлениях подобные техники есть. Причём во всех абсолютно, просто где-то на этом делается акцент, где-то - нет.
Если в некоей секции порванные связки и выбитые суставы - НОРМА (sic!), то надо бежать оттуда подальше, а инструктору запрещать преподавание, ибо травма не может быть нормой нигде. А инснтруктор в такой секции - придурок, неимеющий понятия о методике преподавания и научить ничему не может. Это -бред полный. Даже у злобного и одиозного Кочергина, на самом деле, травматичность на тренировках невысокая - не выше, чем в большинстве секций (разбитые носы и губы за травмы можно не считать).

----------

Аурум (28.02.2014)

----------


## Hang Gahm

> Я имел в виду методы преобразования агрессивности нападающего, а не своей собственной. Хотя и по своей вопросов куча - Вы зайдите на специализированные форумы в разделы айкидо - там люди, занимающиеся,бывает, по десять лет, а агиессивность никуда не делась, проявляют они её только в виде постов на форумах, по ому как в реале "огрести" боятся. 
> 
> Но, по идее, если грамотно под руководством правильного сенсея заниматься, то, наверно, сам миролюбивым станешь. Хотя я совершенно не уверен в этом. 
> 
> Многие практикующие "жёсткие" БИ (а что это такое, кстати?) переходят в айкидо, потому что, во-первых, уже удовлетворили свои амбиции в разнообразных соревнованиях, во-вторых, полученные травмы уже не позволяют интенсивно заниматься, а айкидо предоставляеи им возможность и неким БИ заниматься, получая даны и пояса и травматичности там меньше. 
> Люди из корю, кстати, и не преходят.


Преобразование собсвенной агрессивности и есть преобразование агрессивности нападающего, так как агрессия питается агрессией, но останавливается любовью. Айкидо учит навыкам оптимального управления конфликтом, подразумевая под этим созидательную и сберегающую стратегию в противовес разрушающей.

----------


## Hang Gahm

Кстати, о жёстких боевых искусствах. Действительно, деление таковых на жёсткие и мягкие несколько условно и надуманно и в каждом стиле можно найти жёсткие и мягкие элементы. Однако в самом упрощённом виде можно говорить о признаках, позволяющих отнести то или иное единоборства к жёстким или мягким. В жёстких ставка делается на физическую силу, выносливость, растяжку и реакцию. Характерны силовые приёмы, блокирование атак и наступательная тактика. Напротив, в мягких стилях акцентируется работа с энергетикой, дыханием, сознанием, много медитативной работы.Техники не останавливают атаку, но продлевают её путём ухода с линии атаки и присоединению к вектору силы. Максимально используется сила атакующего и минимально собственная. Тактика преимущественно оборонительная. Ещё раз, данная класификация весьма условная и упрощённая.

----------


## Tong Po

> Преобразование собсвенной агрессивности и есть преобразование агрессивности нападающего, так как агрессия питается агрессией, но останавливается любовью. Айкидо учит навыкам оптимального управления конфликтом, подразумевая под этим созидательную и сберегающую стратегию в противовес разрушающей.


Это всё пустые лозунги. Какие конкретно методики? Опишите. Простой пример - на Вас агрессивно нападает некий человек с явным намерением набить Вам морду. Какими айкидошными методами (а, напомню, что в массе своей, в секциях вйкидо, кроме ката и спецупражнений, типа укэми ничем иным не занимаются) агрессия этого человека будет преобразована в акт любви?

----------


## Tong Po

> Кстати, о жёстких боевых искусствах. Действительно, деление таковых на жёсткие и мягкие несколько условно и надуманно и в каждом стиле можно найти жёсткие и мягкие элементы. Однако в самом упрощённом виде можно говорить о признаках, позволяющих отнести то или иное единоборства к жёстким или мягким. В жёстких ставка делается на физическую силу, выносливость, растяжку и реакцию. Характерны силовые приёмы, блокирование атак и наступательная тактика. Напротив, в мягких стилях акцентируется работа с энергетикой, дыханием, сознанием, много медитативной работы.Техники не останавливают атаку, но продлевают её путём ухода с линии атаки и присоединению к вектору силы. Максимально используется сила атакующего и минимально собственная. Тактика преимущественно оборонительная. Ещё раз, данная класификация весьма условная и упрощённая.



Абсолютно ВСЕ БИ и СЕ декларируют победу не за счёт "физухи", а за счёт грамотных методов ведения поединка. Преимущественно оборонительная тактика - изначально ущербна, даже сам О-сенсей говорил, что "Айкидо - это ирими и атэми", что к обороне имеет весьма опосредованное отношение.

----------

Савелов Александр (28.02.2014)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Это всё пустые лозунги. Какие конкретно методики? Опишите. Простой пример - на Вас агрессивно нападает некий человек с явным намерением набить Вам морду. Какими айкидошными методами (а, напомню, что в массе своей, в секциях вйкидо, кроме ката и спецупражнений, типа укэми ничем иным не занимаются) агрессия этого человека будет преобразована в акт любви?


Ну например...

 Отрабатывал эту технику во время спарингов по правилам кудо... Техника рабочая, работал без встречного удара,  за поединок удалось провести 2 раза.
Занимаюсь реальным айкидо Врачаревича.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0YDdvSpveg

А кто сказал, что айкидо должно быть "актом любви"?

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Ну например...
> 
>  Отрабатывал эту технику во время спарингов по правилам кудо... Техника рабочая, работал без встречного удара,  за поединок удалось провести 2 раза.
> Занимаюсь реальным айкидо Врачаревича.  
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0YDdvSpveg
> 
> А кто сказал, что айкидо должно быть "актом любви"?


посмотрел ролик. техника весьма спорная. при таком блоке с одновременной контратакой второй рукой контратакующий почти всегда натыкается контратакующей рукой на отбитый удар. причем по закону бутерброда удар приходится в верхнюю часть бицепса бьющей руки. это не только останавливает удар, но и может отключить руку на короткое время, если кулак был поставлен достаточно жестко. 
такой блок хорош своим продолжением в голову, в глаз, горло поверх блокируемой руки.
извините за оффтоп :Smilie:

----------


## Савелов Александр

> посмотрел ролик. техника весьма спорная. при таком блоке с одновременной контратакой второй рукой контратакующий почти всегда натыкается контратакующей рукой на отбитый удар. причем по закону бутерброда удар приходится в верхнюю часть бицепса бьющей руки. это не только останавливает удар, но и может отключить руку на короткое время, если кулак был поставлен достаточно жестко. 
> такой блок хорош своим продолжением в голову, в глаз, горло поверх блокируемой руки.
> извините за оффтоп


Рука проводящая захват идёт немного снизу и наткнутся на атаку соперника нужно постаратся... Всё может быть, идеальных методик не существует. Иначе бы выучил какой нибудь супер удар и отпала бы надобность в разнообразии БИ  :Wink:

----------


## Алик

> Рука проводящая захват идёт немного снизу и наткнутся на атаку соперника нужно постаратся... Всё может быть, идеальных методик не существует. Иначе бы выучил какой нибудь супер удар и отпала бы надобность в разнообразии БИ


Против лома нет приема... :Smilie:

----------

Паня (01.03.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну например...
> 
>  Отрабатывал эту технику во время спарингов по правилам кудо... Техника рабочая, работал без встречного удара,  за поединок удалось провести 2 раза.
> Занимаюсь реальным айкидо Врачаревича.  
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0YDdvSpveg
> 
> А кто сказал, что айкидо должно быть "актом любви"?


Например что? Ваш пример о чём? О том, что Вы способны методами айкидо "вломить" сопернику? А мой вопрос был не об этом.

Сказали о преобразовании агрессии (внимание!) НАПАДАЮЩЕГО в акт любви пара человек в теме - Hang Gham, например.

----------


## Tong Po

> Рука проводящая захват идёт немного снизу и наткнутся на атаку соперника нужно постаратся... Всё может быть, идеальных методик не существует. Иначе бы выучил какой нибудь супер удар и отпала бы надобность в разнообразии БИ



Ё-моё! Не об этом же тема...

----------


## Hang Gahm

> Это всё пустые лозунги. Какие конкретно методики? Опишите. Простой пример - на Вас агрессивно нападает некий человек с явным намерением набить Вам морду. Какими айкидошными методами (а, напомню, что в массе своей, в секциях вйкидо, кроме ката и спецупражнений, типа укэми ничем иным не занимаются) агрессия этого человека будет преобразована в акт любви?


Прежде всего хочу выразить искреннюю бдагодарность Tong Po за его последовательные и аргументированные доводы, выдающие человека, действительно глубоко разбирающегося в теме. Во многом я с ним согласен. Тем ни менее, попробую принять вызов и постараюсь ответить на поставленный вопрос.
Прежде всего агрессия и страх должны быть преобразованы во мне самом, что позволит оптимально разрулить конфликт. Как? По разному. Иногда достаточно проигнорировать агрессора, иногда придётся спасаться бегством, иногда заговорить зубы, а иногда дать отпор, возможно нанеся травмы нападающему или даже убить его. Тактика здесь, повторяю, должна быть оптимальной в соответствии со сложившимися обстоятельствами.
Не следует вульгарно понимать, что кто-то хочет набить мне морду, я брошу его (допустим) головой об асфальт и он встанет (встанет ли?) добрый и хороший. Тем не менее, говоря вобщем, отсутствие встречной агрессии, принятие и контакт, возможность увидеть ситуацию со стороны нападающего в большинстве случаев скорее погасят агрессию, а не усугубят конфликтную ситуацию. Ценность айкидо не в способности кого-то заломать или бросить, а в созидательном решении ежедневных конфликтов, возникающих сплошь и рядом. Если я сам веду себя с другими чесно, открыто, с пониманием и мягкостью, проявляя уважение и благодарность, то и окружающие начинают этим заражаться.
И если вернуться к заявленной теме, то я рассматриваю айкидо как один из путей бодхисаттвы, мудростью, состраданием и принятием освобождающим страдающие существа. 
Как-то так.

----------

Tong Po (01.03.2014), Паня (01.03.2014), Савелов Александр (01.03.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Прежде всего хочу выразить искреннюю бдагодарность Tong Po за его последовательные и аргументированные доводы, выдающие человека, действительно глубоко разбирающегося в теме. Во многом я с ним согласен. Тем ни менее, попробую принять вызов и постараюсь ответить на поставленный вопрос.
> Прежде всего агрессия и страх должны быть преобразованы во мне самом, что позволит оптимально разрулить конфликт. Как? По разному. Иногда достаточно проигнорировать агрессора, иногда придётся спасаться бегством, иногда заговорить зубы, а иногда дать отпор, возможно нанеся травмы нападающему или даже убить его. Тактика здесь, повторяю, должна быть оптимальной в соответствии со сложившимися обстоятельствами.
> Не следует вульгарно понимать, что кто-то хочет набить мне морду, я брошу его (допустим) головой об асфальт и он встанет (встанет ли?) добрый и хороший. Тем не менее, говоря вобщем, отсутствие встречной агрессии, принятие и контакт, возможность увидеть ситуацию со стороны нападающего в большинстве случаев скорее погасят агрессию, а не усугубят конфликтную ситуацию. Ценность айкидо не в способности кого-то заломать или бросить, а в созидательном решении ежедневных конфликтов, возникающих сплошь и рядом. Если я сам веду себя с другими чесно, открыто, с пониманием и мягкостью, проявляя уважение и благодарность, то и окружающие начинают этим заражаться.
> И если вернуться к заявленной теме, то я рассматриваю айкидо как один из путей бодхисаттвы, мудростью, состраданием и принятием освобождающим страдающие существа. 
> Как-то так.






Это всё здорово и правильно, конечно. И в этом смысле я согласен с Вами, только вот всё равно никак не пойму, где тут место айкидо *как БИ?* То есть место того, что Вы делаете на занятиях - укэми, ката и т.д.
Но вот я же попросил разобрать вполне конкретный пример. Причём пример, в общем-то, довольно обыденный. Не фантастический. И именно тут айкидо, по идее, должно проявится, с одной стороны, как БИ, а с другой как морально-этическая система, которую Вы описываете.

----------


## Tong Po

> 1)а иногда дать отпор, возможно нанеся травмы нападающему или даже убить его.
> 
> 2) кто-то хочет набить мне морду, я брошу его (допустим) головой об асфальт и он встанет (встанет ли?) добрый и хороший. 
> Как-то так.


О! Пропустил...
1) но вот тут-то как раз и ломается идея о восстановлении гармонии и превращении агрессии нападающего в акт любви...

2) вот я, собственно, о том же.

----------


## Алекс Андр

можно проводить рычаг кисти для *подавления противника*, а можно для *уравнивания энергий*, причем давая при этом возможность *партнеру* тоже уравнивать свою энергию. в результате достигается *гармония*. вот если вы в спарринге хоть раз почувствовали эту гармонию, то мне *не в чем вас* убеждать, а если не почувствовали, то мне *не за чем* вас убеждать :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> можно проводить рычаг кисти для *подавления противника*, а можно для *уравнивания энергий*, причем давая при этом возможность *партнеру* тоже уравнивать свою энергию. в результате достигается *гармония*. вот если вы в спарринге хоть раз почувствовали эту гармонию, то мне *не в чем вас* убеждать, а если не почувствовали, то мне *не за чем* вас убеждать


Ерунда. Потому что то, что чувствует Ваш противник от Ваших убеждений не зависит никак. Для него это будет именно рычаг кисти, сопровождаемый болью. А то что Вы чувствуете - ему в данном случае по барабану.

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Ерунда. Потому что то, что чувствует Ваш противник от Ваших убеждений не зависит никак. Для него это будет именно рычаг кисти, сопровождаемый болью. А то что Вы чувствуете - ему в данном случае по барабану.


нет, для достижении гармонии необходимо, чтобы он смог провести контрприем. если я из эгоизма не позволю ему этого сделать, мы оба не будем прогрессировать ни в одном смысле, ни в технике, ни духовно. если он после этого из эгоизма, ослепленный успехом, проведет контрприем и не позволит мне дальше провести контрприем, то ситуация повторится. вот это основы партнерства, и это есть действительно ценный спарринг. только так можно почувствовать гармонию, хотя это совсем не легко, потому что эмоции все время прорываются. для достижения этого нужно большое доброе искреннее сердце.
а если прием проводится ради банального самоутверждения, то проще носить с собой табуретку и не заморачиваться годами тренировок

----------

Алик (01.03.2014)

----------


## Риани

> А то Вы, занимаясь айкидо, не знаете... Уэсиба Морихэи был активным членом синкретической секты Оомото-кё. И вся идеология О-сэнсэя именно оттуда. Кроме того, он всю жизнь занимался вполне традиционными БИ и, по сути, больше ничего и не умел. Поэтому и свой религиозный опыт он решил поведать миру именно на языке БИ. Другого-то он не представлял...
> 
> З.Ы. Вот можно почитать: http://dojo.ucoz.com/publ/7-1-0-20
> 
> З.З.Ы. Если вдруг кому-то интересно, то - http://www.oomoto.jp/ruVojsigno/
> 
> З.З.З.Ы. Ещё рекомендую "Кодзики" почитать - О-сенсей частенько это рекомендовал, по свидетельствам очевидцев. http://www.rulit.net/books/kodziki-read-258265-1.html


Я много знаю разных версий по отношению к практикам Морихея Уэсиба. Думаю он не делил на практики дзен и синто или  оомото кё. Айкидо это путь которым прошел Морихей Уэсиба. Судя из тех методик, что дает мне Сэнсэя Сугавара (который жил в доме Уэсибы и учился у него) влияние дзен в Айкидо присутвует. Так что я ориентируюсь на на то что изучаю, а не на то что написано где-то.

----------

Алик (02.03.2014)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Сказали о преобразовании агрессии (внимание!) НАПАДАЮЩЕГО в акт любви пара человек в теме - Hang Gham, например.


Как то слышал такую формулировку.  Если на тебя нападают, первое - урони нападающего, второе - подними и отряхни, третье опять урони , подними , отряхни. Если агрессия продолжается повтори все пункты итак до тех пор пока нападающему не надоест... Шутка конечно, но думаю это ближе к реальности чем преобразование агрессии в любовь. Не отвечая насилием на насилие планируют успокоить противника а не заставить себя полюбить!

----------


## Tong Po

> нет, для достижении гармонии необходимо, чтобы он смог провести контрприем. если я из эгоизма не позволю ему этого сделать, мы оба не будем прогрессировать ни в одном смысле, ни в технике, ни духовно. если он после этого из эгоизма, ослепленный успехом, проведет контрприем и не позволит мне дальше провести контрприем, то ситуация повторится. вот это основы партнерства, и это есть действительно ценный спарринг. только так можно почувствовать гармонию, хотя это совсем не легко, потому что эмоции все время прорываются. для достижения этого нужно большое доброе искреннее сердце.
> а если прием проводится ради банального самоутверждения, то проще носить с собой табуретку и не заморачиваться годами тренировок


Уважаемый, Вы из додзё выйдите - там нет ни укэ, ни тори и никто с Вами "прогрессировать" не собирается. Внутри додзё с укэ - всё понятно, но не интересно. Я вообще ни о каком спарринге никого не спрашивал. И о партнёрстве - тоже. Партнёрство - дело добровольное и обоюдное. Вряд каждый встречный обкуренный гопник собирается считать Вас партнёром. Интересует же реальная жизнь, а не псевдояпонское фэнтэзи.

----------


## Tong Po

> Я много знаю разных версий по отношению к практикам Морихея Уэсиба. Думаю он не делил на практики дзен и синто или  оомото кё. Айкидо это путь которым прошел Морихей Уэсиба. Судя из тех методик, что дает мне Сэнсэя Сугавара (который жил в доме Уэсибы и учился у него) влияние дзен в Айкидо присутвует. Так что я ориентируюсь на на то что изучаю, а не на то что написано где-то.


Сугавара - не Уэсиба. Общеизвестно, что никто из ути-дэси Уэсибы не стал приверженцем Оомото-кё. Так что, если б Ваш сенсэй был мусульманином, то Вы бы нашли связь айкидо с исламом, ИМХО.

----------


## Tong Po

> Как то слышал такую формулировку.  Если на тебя нападают, первое - урони нападающего, второе - подними и отряхни, третье опять урони , подними , отряхни. Если агрессия продолжается повтори все пункты итак до тех пор пока нападающему не надоест... Шутка конечно, но думаю это ближе к реальности чем преобразование агрессии в любовь. Не отвечая насилием на насилие планируют успокоить противника а не заставить себя полюбить!


А вот тут, пожалуй, соглашусь. Отчасти.

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Уважаемый, Вы из додзё выйдите - там нет ни укэ, ни тори и никто с Вами "прогрессировать" не собирается. Внутри додзё с укэ - всё понятно, но не интересно. Я вообще ни о каком спарринге никого не спрашивал. И о партнёрстве - тоже. Партнёрство - дело добровольное и обоюдное. Вряд каждый встречный обкуренный гопник собирается считать Вас партнёром. Интересует же реальная жизнь, а не псевдояпонское фэнтэзи.


я из додзё выходил много раз и гопников встречал не только обкуренных, но и вполне спортивных и не по одному за раз. в этом месте боевое искусство заканчивается, и то, что происходит дальше к искусству вообще не имеет никакого отношения. скажу больше: то что происходит за пределами додзё я не люблю и всю жизнь всячески избегаю, а то что в додзё, - люблю. вне додзё очень часто табуретка помогает больше, чем голая техника *тем более* айкидо, особенно, когда отбиваться приходится от нескольких серьезно настроенных. но тема про айкидо и буддизм, и об этом я высказался.
ПС Вы мне кажется через чур зациклены на уличном применении БИ. это пройдет, а то о чем я писал останется, Вы не первый :Smilie:

----------


## Риани

> Сугавара - не Уэсиба. Общеизвестно, что никто из ути-дэси Уэсибы не стал приверженцем Оомото-кё. Так что, если б Ваш сенсэй был мусульманином, то Вы бы нашли связь айкидо с исламом, ИМХО.


Сказать что японцы исповедуют одну религию то это будет не правдой. Ну так есть православные священники практикующие айкидо - у них православное айкидо?  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> я из додзё выходил много раз и гопников встречал не только обкуренных, но и вполне спортивных и не по одному за раз. в этом месте боевое искусство заканчивается, и то, что происходит дальше к искусству вообще не имеет никакого отношения. скажу больше: то что происходит за пределами додзё я не люблю и всю жизнь всячески избегаю, а то что в додзё, - люблю. вне додзё очень часто табуретка помогает больше, чем голая техника *тем более* айкидо, особенно, когда отбиваться приходится от нескольких серьезно настроенных. но тема про айкидо и буддизм, и об этом я высказался.


Вопрос-то был не о том, что Вам помогает отмудохивать гопников, а о совершенно ином. А тема, действительно, в том числе и о буддизме. А буддизм стенами дацанов не ограничен.

З.Ы. Да и айкидо -тоже, по идее, не должно. Но на практике, как видно, так и есть  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Сказать что японцы исповедуют одну религию то это будет не правдой. Ну так есть православные священники практикующие айкидо - у них православное айкидо?



Разумеется не правдой. И что?

Не знаю, но во всяком случае, практикуя айкидо, православные священн ки дзэн-буддизм не практикуют уж точно. О чём, собственно, я и пишу с самого начала - нет никакой прямой связи и, уж тем более, тождества между айкидо и дзэн-буддизмом.

----------


## Риани

> Разумеется не правдой. И что?
> 
> Не знаю, но во всяком случае, практикуя айкидо, православные священн ки дзэн-буддизм не практикуют уж точно. О чём, собственно, я и пишу с самого начала - нет никакой прямой связи и, уж тем более, тождества между айкидо и дзэн-буддизмом.


Для кого-то нет тождества, а для кого-то есть. Я выше приводил цитаты об отношении к айкидо и дзену разных мастеров. Айкидо на столько многогранно, что каждый может найти в нем свои грани и тождества. Думаю это относится к любому направлению боевых искусств Востока.

----------


## Tong Po

> Для кого-то нет тождества, а для кого-то есть. Я выше приводил цитаты об отношении к айкидо и дзену разных мастеров. Айкидо на столько многогранно, что каждый может найти в нем свои грани и тождества. Думаю это относится к любому направлению боевых искусств Востока.


Я и пишу о том, что каждый может найти грани и тождества в чём угодно. И в айкидо и в боксе.

----------


## Риани

> Я и пишу о том, что каждый может найти грани и тождества в чём угодно. И в айкидо и в боксе.


 Ну вот многие и видят в айкидо дзен. Вы можете в хапкидо дзен (сон) увидеть, если захотите  :Smilie:

----------

Алекс Андр (04.03.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну вот многие и видят в айкидо дзен. Вы можете в хапкидо дзен (сон) увидеть, если захотите


Видят-то многие, однако всё буддизм (а дзэн - это буддизм) начинается с правильных воззрений, а не с укэми и пяти контролей. 

З.Ы. Я и в муай тай дзэн вижу  :Smilie:

----------

Алекс Андр (04.03.2014), Савелов Александр (04.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2014)

----------


## Hang Gahm

> О! Пропустил...
> 1) но вот тут-то как раз и ломается идея о восстановлении гармонии и превращении агрессии нападающего в акт любви...
> 
> 2) вот я, собственно, о том же.


Я лишь имел ввиду, что вовсе не исключаю крайний исход развития событий. Согласен, это звучит несколько парадоксально, но в каких-то редких случаях, чтобы восстановить гармонию и проявить любовь к агрессору, приходиться его убить.

----------


## Hang Gahm

> Я и пишу о том, что каждый может найти грани и тождества в чём угодно. И в айкидо и в боксе.


Как я уже писал ранее, а сейчас возвращаюсь вкратце, айкидо, как частный случай будо и всех прочих до, например чайная церимония, каллиграфия, театр но и т.д.,оновано на японской культуре и мировоззрении, которые, в свою очередь базируются прежде всего на синто, дзэн и конфуцианстве. В нём не нужно отыскивать тождества с дзэн, потому что айкидо основано на дзэн в том числе. И православный, и мусульманин будет учить всё равно именно дзэнскому айкидо, если конечно не станет вносить отсебятину. Дзэнскому не в религиозном, а в мировоззренческом и методологическом смысле. Любая попытка убрать из айкидо дзэнскую составляющую неизбежно приводит к выхолащиванию искусства до, возможно, эффективной системы рукопашного боя или самообороны. Но это уже не будет боевым искусством. Если угодно, ритуал в айкидо важнее техник, так как техники лишь инструмент для достижения всех ранее перечисленных целей практики айкидо (достижения гармонии и т.д.).

----------

Алекс Андр (04.03.2014)

----------


## Риани

> Видят-то многие, однако всё буддизм (а дзэн - это буддизм) начинается с правильных воззрений, а не с укэми и пяти контролей. 
> 
> З.Ы. Я и в муай тай дзэн вижу


Мне кажется что через ката как раз и вырабатываются правильные воззрения, в муай тай через что?

----------


## Ho Shim

> З.Ы. Я и в муай тай дзэн вижу


Еще его видели в искусстве стрельбы из лука и ухода за мотоциклом. Вязании, рисовании)

----------

Влад К (05.03.2014), Поляков (04.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Я лишь имел ввиду, что вовсе не исключаю крайний исход развития событий. Согласен, это звучит несколько парадоксально, но в каких-то редких случаях, чтобы восстановить гармонию и проявить любовь к агрессору, приходиться его убить.


Напоминаю Вам в третий раз, что речь шла не о Вашей любви к кому-либо, а о превращении агрессии НАПАДАЮЩЕГО в акт любви. Вряд ли убиенный будет испытывать любовь к кому-либо. Он вообще ничего испытывать не будет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Как я уже писал ранее, а сейчас возвращаюсь вкратце, айкидо, как частный случай будо и всех прочих до, например чайная церимония, каллиграфия, театр но и т.д.,оновано на японской культуре и мировоззрении, которые, в свою очередь базируются прежде всего на синто, дзэн и конфуцианстве. В нём не нужно отыскивать тождества с дзэн, потому что айкидо основано на дзэн в том числе. И православный, и мусульманин будет учить всё равно именно дзэнскому айкидо, если конечно не станет вносить отсебятину. Дзэнскому не в религиозном, а в мировоззренческом и методологическом смысле. Любая попытка убрать из айкидо дзэнскую составляющую неизбежно приводит к выхолащиванию искусства до, возможно, эффективной системы рукопашного боя или самообороны. Но это уже не будет боевым искусством. Если угодно, ритуал в айкидо важнее техник, так как техники лишь инструмент для достижения всех ранее перечисленных целей практики айкидо (достижения гармонии и т.д.).


О-сэнсэй Уэсиба НИГДЕ И НИКОГДА не обучался дзэн-буддизму. Зато в молодости прикоснулся к сингон и очень плотно потом "подсел" на синтоистскую секту. Так что айкидо изначально основано на синто, в форме Оомото-кё. К дзэну это не имеет ни малейшего отношения. Ритуалы О-сэнсэй проводил именно синтоистские.

Превратить айкидо в динамическую медитацию, разумеется можно. В конце-концов кинхин наряду с дзадзэн - традиционный дзэнский метод.

З.Ы. Я понимаю, что Вы намекаете на так называемые "дзэнские искусства", однако это, скорее, культурологический термин, нежели религиоведческий и, уж тем более, не религиозный. Ну вот скажите что в этих искусствах специфически дзэнского? Присущего именно дзэн-буддизму и неприсущего, например, тэндай? Кроме того, неясно, почему вдруг айкидо, появившееся после второй мировой войны и, технически основанное на Дайто-рю айки дзю-дзюцу, которое тоже, отнюдь не относится к корю-будзюцу, а идеологически - на синто и Оомото-кё, Вы причисляете к этим искусствам? При том, я вовсе не отрицаю того, что отдельные сэнсэи, серьёзно изучающие и практикующие дзэн-буддизм, могут вводить в своё обучение айкидо именно буддийские идеи. Только вот это будет уже дополнение к собственно айкидо.

----------

Савелов Александр (04.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Мне кажется что через ката как раз и вырабатываются правильные воззрения, в муай тай через что?



Это каким таким магическим образом через ката вырабатываются правильные воззрения?! 
Если уж на то пошло, то в муай тай - через те же ката :Smilie:  Только форма у них другая. И называются они не ката ( потому что язык другой  :Smilie: )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Я заметил, что дзенцы во всём видят дзен. Это популярный дзенский мем: "Видеть дзен в [вставить нужное]".
Кстати, как с другими органами чувств? Никто дзен не слышит еще? Или не унюхивает?

----------

Tong Po (04.03.2014), Нико (05.03.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Еще его видели в искусстве стрельбы из лука и ухода за мотоциклом. Вязании, рисовании)


Ну да  :Smilie:

----------


## Савелов Александр

Все хотят увидеть, прочувствовать дзен в любых делах... Кроме практики  :Facepalm:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (04.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

не случайно множество видов БИ имеют приставку "ДО", - ПУТЬ (только не тот путь, который "траектория") :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Еще его видели в искусстве стрельбы из лука и ухода за мотоциклом. Вязании, рисовании)


Особенно хорошо получается если мотоцикл Кавасаки, вяжут кимоно, а рисуют иероглифы. Кто увидел дзэн в вязании кашпо из макраме?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> (только не тот путь, который "траектория")


Не надо переоценивать иероглиф «до». Кайдо по-японски это шоссе, эндо — дымоход, а индо — вагина, если понимаете, к чему я клоню.

----------

Ho Shim (05.03.2014), Tong Po (05.03.2014), Алекс Андр (05.03.2014), Влад К (05.03.2014), Поляков (05.03.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Я заметил, что дзенцы во всём видят дзен.


Искренне завидую дзенцам!

----------


## Аурум

> Искренне завидую дзенцам!


Ну да, есть чему! Представляете, открыл холодильник с утра, а там... дзен!!!

----------

Нико (05.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ну да, есть чему! Представляете, открыл холодильник с утра, а там... дзен!!!


Это про меня. Открываю холодильник с утра, а там -- полный дзен.... Или пустота пустоты :EEK!:

----------

Аурум (05.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Еще его видели в искусстве стрельбы из лука и ухода за мотоциклом. Вязании, рисовании)


И в бизнесе. Это, как мне кажется, уже полная ересь)))

----------


## Антон Федотов

Попробую высказать немного альтернативное мнение. Я параллельно занимаюсь "дзэнским", как считается, кендо (4й дан) и "недзэнским", опять же как считается, Дайто-рю Айкидзюдзюцу (1й дан). В методиках обоих этих направлений напрямую ни каких практик и теорий связанных с дзэн не вводится, если не считать таковыми высказывания старых мастеров вроде Ямаока Тесю о том что "Фехтование, Дзэн и каллиграфия — едины в своём стремлении к достижению состояния не-сознания" или ещё более старых трактатов Такуана Сохо. Однако, эффективная практика современного спортивного кендо требует определённых состояний сознания, и когда (если) японец сталкивается с необходимостью развить в себе эти состояния он может найти методики для этого в "родственном" дзэн. Эти состояние необходимы прежде всего для мгновенной и безошибочной реакции на действия противника, включая "предчувствие", и даже "провокацию" его действий. В кендо это называется _кидземе_, но также иногда используется термин _айки_ (в смысле "объединение ки", любовь тут не причём).

Так вот, в Дайто-рю, на основе которого Айкидо построено, принцип _айки_ это такой же психотехнический приём как в кендо, то есть, фактически это просто определённая манера выполнения техник, которая требует мгновенной и безошибочной реакции на действия противника, а в идеале "предчувствие" или "провокация" его действий. Проблема в том, что в методике опять же это не объясняется. Есть ката, которые требуется выполнить в определённой манере с определённым темпортмом и определённой точностью взаимодействия с противником. А как это сделать японцы не объясняют. Я спрашивал у ученика Такэда Токимунэ - молчит и загадочно улыбается. Это нормально для Японии: ученик должен допереть сам. Так вот, чтобы это работало, по моему скромному мнению, необходимы те же состояния сознания которые нужны в кендо, а как их развить и где искать методики - личное дело каждого. Можно в дзэн (что традиционно для кендо) можно в синто как Уэсиба, но в самой технике и методике боевого искусства этого нет. Выполняя ката вы автоматически буддистом не становитесь :о)

Лично я использую дзэнские методы в обоих случаях, и когда упираюсь в очередной тупик, то отправляюсь искать выход на сесин... но это, на мой взгляд, просто один из возможных путей работы с сознанием, которая необходима для роста в любом боевом искусстве.

----------

Hang Gahm (06.03.2014), Tong Po (05.03.2014), Алекс Андр (05.03.2014), Влад К (05.03.2014), Савелов Александр (05.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.03.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Попробую высказать немного альтернативное мнение. Я параллельно занимаюсь "дзэнским", как считается, кендо (4й дан) и "недзэнским", опять же как считается, Дайто-рю Айкидзюдзюцу (1й дан). В методиках обоих этих направлений напрямую ни каких практик и теорий связанных с дзэн не вводится, если не считать таковыми высказывания старых мастеров вроде Ямаока Тесю о том что "Фехтование, Дзэн и каллиграфия — едины в своём стремлении к достижению состояния не-сознания" или ещё более старых трактатов Такуана Сохо. Однако, эффективная практика современного спортивного кендо требует определённых состояний сознания, и когда (если) японец сталкивается с необходимостью развить в себе эти состояния он может найти методики для этого в "родственном" дзэн. Эти состояние необходимы прежде всего для мгновенной и безошибочной реакции на действия противника, включая "предчувствие", и даже "провокацию" его действий. В кендо это называется _кидземе_, но также иногда используется термин _айки_ (в смысле "объединение ки", любовь тут не причём).
> 
> Так вот, в Дайто-рю, на основе которого Айкидо построено, принцип _айки_ это такой же психотехнический приём как в кендо, то есть, фактически это просто определённая манера выполнения техник, которая требует мгновенной и безошибочной реакции на действия противника, а в идеале "предчувствие" или "провокация" его действий. Проблема в том, что в методике опять же это не объясняется. Есть ката, которые требуется выполнить в определённой манере с определённым темпортмом и определённой точностью взаимодействия с противником. А как это сделать японцы не объясняют. Я спрашивал у ученика Такэда Токимунэ - молчит и загадочно улыбается. Это нормально для Японии: ученик должен допереть сам. Так вот, чтобы это работало, по моему скромному мнению, необходимы те же состояния сознания которые нужны в кендо, а как их развить и где искать методики - личное дело каждого. Можно в дзэн (что традиционно для кендо) можно в синто как Уэсиба, но в самой технике и методике боевого искусства этого нет. Выполняя ката вы автоматически буддистом не становитесь :о)
> 
> Лично я использую дзэнские методы в обоих случаях, и когда упираюсь в очередной тупик, то отправляюсь искать выход на сесин... но это, на мой взгляд, просто один из возможных путей работы с сознанием, которая необходима для роста в любом боевом искусстве.


все так. один из главных принципов Тайцзицюань: "не нападаю и не защищаюсь, а лишь забочусь о равновесии Инь и Ян". человек, преодолевший концепцию нападения и защиты, вышел за пределы Эго, которое боится быть побежденным.

----------


## Буль

> Ценность айкидо не в способности кого-то заломать или бросить, а в созидательном решении ежедневных конфликтов, возникающих сплошь и рядом.


Простите, а вы где живёте, что у вас там ежедневные конфликты сплошь и рядом?

----------

Tong Po (06.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2014)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Особенно хорошо получается если мотоцикл Кавасаки, вяжут кимоно, а рисуют иероглифы. Кто увидел дзэн в вязании кашпо из макраме?


Увидеть дзэн в вязании кашпо из макраме, дорогого стоит)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> все так. один из главных принципов Тайцзицюань: "не нападаю и не защищаюсь, а лишь забочусь о равновесии Инь и Ян". человек, преодолевший концепцию нападения и защиты, вышел за пределы Эго, которое боится быть побежденным.


И много таких видели? Из занимающихся айкидо?

----------


## Поляков

> Увидеть дзэн в вязании кашпо из макраме, дорогого стоит)


Вяжу кашпо
Из макраме.
Слетела петля.

))

----------

Буль (06.03.2014), Влад К (07.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> И много таких видели? Из занимающихся айкидо?


так я и занимающихся айкидо и занимающихся  дзен не много видел :Smilie:

----------

Алик (06.03.2014)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Вяжу кашпо
> Из макраме.
> Слетела петля.
> 
> ))


Постигнув тайны айкидо и кэндо,
Вяжу кашпо из макроме...
Блин, петля слетела. )))

----------

Поляков (08.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2014)

----------


## Антон Федотов

> все так. один из главных принципов Тайцзицюань: "не нападаю и не защищаюсь, а лишь забочусь о равновесии Инь и Ян". человек, преодолевший концепцию нападения и защиты, вышел за пределы Эго, которое боится быть побежденным.


Я немного о другом, но и это тоже верно. Только это ооочень трудно на практике. И тут дело даже не в страхе быть побеждённым и не в желании победить (что тоже конечно мешает), тут проблема в настрое или состоянии сознания наверно... объединить "атакующий" и "защитный" настрой лично для меня почти невозможно. Если же не настраиваться ни на то ни на другое - состояние получается слишком пассивное и противник легко этим пользуется. В общем, на словах всё это очень красиво и мудро, но чтобы дойти до этого уровня в реальном бою надо пол жизни потратить  :Frown:

----------

Tong Po (06.03.2014), Алекс Андр (06.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2014)

----------


## Алик

> . Проблема в том, что в методике опять же это не объясняется. Есть ката, которые требуется выполнить в определённой манере с определённым темпортмом и определённой точностью взаимодействия с противником. А как это сделать японцы не объясняют. Я спрашивал у ученика Такэда Токимунэ - молчит и загадочно улыбается. Это нормально для Японии: ученик должен допереть сам.


Японцы вообще не любят делиться своими секретами с иностранцами  :Smilie:  Вот, например, когда наш каратист делает на соревнованиях  ката, то же Унсу, с полной выкладкой, то после его выполнения состояние, как будто километр на время пробежал. У японца же обычно даже дыхание не сбивается. А наш сенсей как-то подслушал разговор японского тренера со своим спортсменом, почему тот проиграл. Дышал неправильно, и к концу ката выдохся.)  А правильное дыхание - дышать, как на прогулке по лесу, не привязывая удар или блок к выдоху. При этом наш сенсей в Японии  тренировки проводил по приглашению Танака Такенори, и японский хорошо знает, но никто ему этого секрета о дыхании не сказал. И я, сколько по семинарам, проводимым иностранцами  и соревнованиям ездил, ничего такого не слышал.  Мы проверяли потом на динамометре цифровом силу удара на выдохе, вдохе,  задержке дыхания и при обычном дыхании - разницы практически не было. )

----------


## Антон Федотов

> Японцы вообще не любят делиться своими секретами с иностранцами


Не без того, но вообще они и со своими похоже не спешат делиться, но это не от жадности, это культура такая. Например, общаясь с молодыми японскими бойцами, я с удивлением обнаруживал, что они не знают многих концепций которые знаем мы, потому что мы добываем информацию из любых источников и жадно цепляется за каждую крупицу, а они просто делают то что сенсей сказал. В итоге, например возвращаясь к теме дыхания, я однажды задал вопрос о дыхании в поединке одному 7-му дану, так он не смог сказать как он дышит, он просто не обращал на это внимание никогда, и по нему было видно что это не скрытность, его действительно мой вопрос заставил задуматься. Потом правда он вспомнил что ему об этом говорил один 8-й дан и пересказал мне его слова. 

Опять же, недавно я переводил материал одного западного япониста, который стажируясь в Японии выбрал темой исследования дыхание в БИ. Японский научрук "покрутил пальцем у виска" но дал доступ ко всем возможным материалам и исследованиям (на японском, естественно). И тут выяснилось, что сами японцы этот вопрос почти не исследуют с научной точки зрения и не систематизируют. Подход другой: вот ката есть - делай. И будь любезен понимать тонкие намёки. Прямых инструкций они не дают да, но не только иностранцам, своим тоже как правило.

И ещё (извините, любима тема  :Smilie: ), если вы знакомы с концепцией син-гё-со, то возможно тот вариант дыхания которому вас (и нас) учат на семинарах этот уровень "син" а до "со" мы должны дойти сами? Ведь давать сразу уровень "со" бесполезно...

----------

Алик (06.03.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Не без того, но вообще они и со своими похоже не спешат делиться, но это не от жадности, это культура такая. Например, общаясь с молодыми японскими бойцами, я с удивлением обнаруживал, что они не знают многих концепций которые знаем мы, потому что мы добываем информацию из любых источников и жадно цепляется за каждую крупицу, а они просто делают то что сенсей сказал. В итоге, например возвращаясь к теме дыхания, я однажды задал вопрос о дыхании в поединке одному 7-му дану, так он не смог сказать как он дышит, он просто не обращал на это внимание никогда, и по нему было видно что это не скрытность, его действительно мой вопрос заставил задуматься. Потом правда он вспомнил что ему об этом говорил один 8-й дан и пересказал мне его слова. 
> 
> Опять же, недавно я переводил материал одного западного япониста, который стажируясь в Японии выбрал темой исследования дыхание в БИ. Японский научрук "покрутил пальцем у виска" но дал доступ ко всем возможным материалам и исследованиям (на японском, естественно). И тут выяснилось, что сами японцы этот вопрос почти не исследуют с научной точки зрения и не систематизируют. Подход другой: вот ката есть - делай. И будь любезен понимать тонкие намёки. Прямых инструкций они не дают да, но не только иностранцам, своим тоже как правило.
> 
> И ещё (извините, любима тема ), если вы знакомы с концепцией син-гё-со, то возможно тот вариант дыхания которому вас (и нас) учат на семинарах этот уровень "син" а до "со" мы должны дойти сами? Ведь давать сразу уровень "со" бесполезно...


По аналогии с икебаной http://www.chaoslend.ru/article/landshaft/28.html со - это , так понимаю, свободный стиль (дыши , как хочешь. Главное - победа) )

----------


## Антон Федотов

> По аналогии с икебаной http://www.chaoslend.ru/article/landshaft/28.html со - это , так понимаю, свободный стиль (дыши , как хочешь. Главное - победа) )


В общем да. Эти стадии ещё переводятся как "следование форме" (син), "интерпретация формы" (гё), "отход от формы" (со). Судя по тому что эта триада всплывает везде от каллиграфии и икебаны до стадий обучения ката и интерпретаций работы с дистанцией в боевых искусствах, это чуть ли не краеугольный камень в японской педагогике вообще... причём сами японцы не факт что осознают это  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Алик (06.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2014)

----------


## Алик

> В общем да. Эти стадии ещё переводятся как "следование форме" (син), "интерпретация формы" (гё), "отход от формы" (со). Судя по тому что эта триада всплывает везде от каллиграфии и икебаны до стадий обучения ката и интерпретаций работы с дистанцией в боевых искусствах, это чуть ли не краеугольный камень в японской педагогике вообще... причём сами японцы не факт что осознают это


В дзен постижение реальности тоже делится  последовательно на три части: - пустота - это форма, форма - это пустота;
                                                                                                             - нет пустоты, нет формы;
                                                                                                             - пустота - это пустота, форма - это форма.  
Может, син-гё-со - это универсальный закон любого развития, от азов до совершенства?

----------

Антон Федотов (06.03.2014)

----------


## Антон Федотов

> В дзен постижение реальности тоже делится  последовательно на три части: - пустота - это форма, форма - это пустота;
>                                                                                                              - нет пустоты, нет формы;
>                                                                                                              - пустота - это пустота, форма - это форма.  
> Может, син-гё-со - это универсальный закон любого развития, от азов до совершенства?


Интересная мысль, не смотрел на это под таким углом, надо подумать.

Может не столько закон развития, сколько закон постижения... в том смысле что нельзя отказать в эффективности и "западному" пути развития, те же японцы его с удовольствием перенимают когда нужно, но вот чтобы не "научиться" а именно "постичь" действительно нужно что-то такое...

----------

Алик (06.03.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> так я и занимающихся айкидо и занимающихся  дзен не много видел


Тогда на основпнии чего именно у Вас родилась убеждённость, что методы айкидо работают именно таким образом?

----------


## Tong Po

> Не без того, но вообще они и со своими похоже не спешат делиться, но это не от жадности, это культура такая. Например, общаясь с молодыми японскими бойцами, я с удивлением обнаруживал, что они не знают многих концепций которые знаем мы, потому что мы добываем информацию из любых источников и жадно цепляется за каждую крупицу, а они просто делают то что сенсей сказал. В итоге, например возвращаясь к теме дыхания, я однажды задал вопрос о дыхании в поединке одному 7-му дану, так он не смог сказать как он дышит, он просто не обращал на это внимание никогда, и по нему было видно что это не скрытность, его действительно мой вопрос заставил задуматься. Потом правда он вспомнил что ему об этом говорил один 8-й дан и пересказал мне его слова. 
> 
> Опять же, недавно я переводил материал одного западного япониста, который стажируясь в Японии выбрал темой исследования дыхание в БИ. Японский научрук "покрутил пальцем у виска" но дал доступ ко всем возможным материалам и исследованиям (на японском, естественно). И тут выяснилось, что сами японцы этот вопрос почти не исследуют с научной точки зрения и не систематизируют. Подход другой: вот ката есть - делай. И будь любезен понимать тонкие намёки. Прямых инструкций они не дают да, но не только иностранцам, своим тоже как правило.
> 
> И ещё (извините, любима тема ), если вы знакомы с концепцией син-гё-со, то возможно тот вариант дыхания которому вас (и нас) учат на семинарах этот уровень "син" а до "со" мы должны дойти сами? Ведь давать сразу уровень "со" бесполезно...


Да по большому счёту, и у нас точно также. В западных БИ и СЕ даже "дыхательных" ката нету, в отличии, кстати, от японских  :Wink:

----------


## Антон Федотов

> Да по большому счёту, и у нас точно также. В западных БИ и СЕ даже "дыхательных" ката нету, в отличии, кстати, от японских


Как ни странно, многое есть и у нас, если поискать. Например потрясающая, не побоюсь этого слова, книга Алексеева http://modernlib.ru/books/anatoliy_v...sporte/read_1/ но на практике это почти ни кто не реализует и не использует, даже в профессиональном спорте.

----------

Алик (07.03.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Тогда на основпнии чего именно у Вас родилась убеждённость, что методы айкидо работают именно таким образом?


а у Вас убежденность рождается на основе чьих-то чужих примеров или собственного опыта?

----------


## Hang Gahm

> Напоминаю Вам в третий раз, что речь шла не о Вашей любви к кому-либо, а о превращении агрессии НАПАДАЮЩЕГО в акт любви. Вряд ли убиенный будет испытывать любовь к кому-либо. Он вообще ничего испытывать не будет.


Я специально привёл крайний случай, чтобы ответить на вопрос, что я собираюсь делать, если...
Безусловно, практика айкидо направлена на преобразование агрессии в самом практикующем. Агрессия же нападающего будет преобразовываться лишь не находя опоры в ответной агрессии. Нет другого волшебного способа заставить нападающего вдруг начать любить объект своей агрессии.

----------

Алик (07.03.2014)

----------


## Hang Gahm

> О-сэнсэй Уэсиба НИГДЕ И НИКОГДА не обучался дзэн-буддизму. Зато в молодости прикоснулся к сингон и очень плотно потом "подсел" на синтоистскую секту. Так что айкидо изначально основано на синто, в форме Оомото-кё. К дзэну это не имеет ни малейшего отношения. Ритуалы О-сэнсэй проводил именно синтоистские.
> 
> Превратить айкидо в динамическую медитацию, разумеется можно. В конце-концов кинхин наряду с дзадзэн - традиционный дзэнский метод.
> 
> З.Ы. Я понимаю, что Вы намекаете на так называемые "дзэнские искусства", однако это, скорее, культурологический термин, нежели религиоведческий и, уж тем более, не религиозный. Ну вот скажите что в этих искусствах специфически дзэнского? Присущего именно дзэн-буддизму и неприсущего, например, тэндай? Кроме того, неясно, почему вдруг айкидо, появившееся после второй мировой войны и, технически основанное на Дайто-рю айки дзю-дзюцу, которое тоже, отнюдь не относится к корю-будзюцу, а идеологически - на синто и Оомото-кё, Вы причисляете к этим искусствам? При том, я вовсе не отрицаю того, что отдельные сэнсэи, серьёзно изучающие и практикующие дзэн-буддизм, могут вводить в своё обучение айкидо именно буддийские идеи. Только вот это будет уже дополнение к собственно айкидо.


Конечно, связь айкидо с синто и сингон более очевидна. Но, как вы правильно заметили, я отношу айкидо к так называемым дзэнским искусствам и именно в культурологическом смысле.

----------


## Hang Gahm

> Простите, а вы где живёте, что у вас там ежедневные конфликты сплошь и рядом?


Любой человек, вне зависимости от того, где он живёт, имеет дело с десятками конфликтов каждый день. Под конфликтом я имею ввиду любое столкновение двух и более разнонаправленных сил, в нашем случае действий или намериней. Например, обычный сегодняшний день. Утром ребёнок не хочет вставать в садик, а потом требует есть, когда мы уже опаздываем. По дороге меня подрезают. При паркрвке кто-то уже занял моё место. Начальник сказал, что больше не потерпит опазданий. Вечером в магазине кто-то прошёл без очереди, жена заявила, что я не могу пойти завтра на встречу с другом, потому что у неё на моё время другие планы, а ребёнок всё не хочет идти спать. Добавим сюда внутренние конфликты с самим собой. Список безусловно неполный.

----------


## Буль

> Любой человек, вне зависимости от того, где он живёт, имеет дело с десятками конфликтов каждый день. Под конфликтом я имею ввиду любое столкновение двух и более разнонаправленных сил, в нашем случае действий или намериней. Например, обычный сегодняшний день. Утром ребёнок не хочет вставать в садик, а потом требует есть, когда мы уже опаздываем. По дороге меня подрезают. При паркрвке кто-то уже занял моё место. Начальник сказал, что больше не потерпит опазданий. Вечером в магазине кто-то прошёл без очереди, жена заявила, что я не могу пойти завтра на встречу с другом, потому что у неё на моё время другие планы, а ребёнок всё не хочет идти спать. Добавим сюда внутренние конфликты с самим собой. Список безусловно неполный.


Благодарю, я вас понял. Между нами разница в том, что я подразумеваю под словом "конфликт" потенциальное боестолкновение, а вы, в свою очередь, в моём понимании, подразумеваете под этим любые бытовые пертурбации.

----------

Tong Po (07.03.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> а у Вас убежденность рождается на основе чьих-то чужих примеров или собственного опыта?


О! У Вас есть собственный опыт? Вы достигли именно того состояния, о котором писали? А вот позволю себе не поверить Вам.

----------


## Tong Po

> Конечно, связь айкидо с синто и сингон более очевидна. Но, как вы правильно заметили, я отношу айкидо к так называемым дзэнским искусствам и именно в культурологическом смысле.


Ну тогда было бы неплохо написать более конкретно Ваше понимание термина "дзэнские искусства".

----------


## Алекс Андр

> О! У Вас есть собственный опыт? Вы достигли именно того состояния, о котором писали? А вот позволю себе не поверить Вам.


ну вот видите, об этом я Вам и говорил: Вы пытаетесь опереться на чужой опыт. даже в такой банальной ситуации Вам интересно есть ли опыт у меня, при этом Вы не ищете свой :Smilie:

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Тогда на основпнии чего именно у Вас родилась убеждённость, что методы айкидо работают именно таким образом?


видимо мы обсуждаем разные вопросы. оговорюсь: я не обсуждаю то, каким образом работают методы айкидо. тема о связи айкидо и буддизма. вас интересует видимо техническая сторона айкидо, которая мне не особо интересна. меня интересует психологическое, энергетическое состояние бойца, когда ужу не важно какая техника применяется, пусть айкидо. :Smilie:

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Дзен - это, всё-таки нечто иное, он не про достижение какого-то определённого состояния сознания, не про бесстрашие, даже не про Айкидо.



> So if you want to choose a kind of meditation, first you must understand its basic direction. People use meditation for many, many different things. Most people use meditation to get something. Maybe they want to get a good feeling. Many people want stillness and peace. Others do meditation in order to get material things. There is one tradition of practice where you chant something over and over again in order to get a nice car or house or relationship. *But correct meditation means looking very deeply inside in order to attain your true nature and help all beings. True practice actually means not wanting anything to come out of your practice.* When you practice with a wanting mind, your practice is already heading in wrong direction, and will drag you straight to some kind of hell. Such people cannot help you find your true self.


Кроме того, по-моему, тот же Дзен Мастер Сеунг Сан, или кто-то другой, может быть Кен МакЛеод в своих лекциях, говорил про неправильный "самурайский дзен". Это когда людей тренируют быть бесстрашными. Например, Дзен Мастер, обращаясь ко всему залу, задаёт коан: "Есть ли у собаки Природа Будды?", и все должны ему хором, громко отвечать: "Мууууууу!", и чем громче ответят, тем больше он это одобряет. Это тренировка самураев, а не Дзен тренировка.

----------

Tong Po (07.03.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> видимо мы обсуждаем разные вопросы. оговорюсь: я не обсуждаю то, каким образом работают методы айкидо. тема о связи айкидо и буддизма. вас интересует видимо техническая сторона айкидо, которая мне не особо интересна. меня интересует психологическое, энергетическое состояние бойца, когда ужу не важно какая техника применяется, пусть айкидо.



А вот техническая часть меня как раз не интересует, ибо ничего интересного там нет. Доя меня, по-крайней мере. Да, бойцов в айкидо также не наблюдается, так что и состояния никакого у них нет. Там (в айкидо) не брйцы - там нагэ и укэ :Wink:

----------

Алекс Андр (07.03.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> ну вот видите, об этом я Вам и говорил: Вы пытаетесь опереться на чужой опыт. даже в такой банальной ситуации Вам интересно есть ли опыт у меня, при этом Вы не ищете свой


Слив защитан. Впрочем давно уже.

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Слив защитан. Впрочем давно уже.


а чего Вы ожидали, задавая вопрос? что я по секрету признаюсь, что я бодхисаттва восьмого бхуми и одновременно имею восьмой дан каратэ? ну даже если бы это было так, Вам-то что от этого? Вы тут же обнаружили бы то состояние? или стали бы больше доверять моим словам и сказали бы себе в ту же минуту: "айкидо, - это дзен". мы просто высказываем свои мысли, которые возможно кому-пригодятся :Smilie:

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Дзен - это, всё-таки нечто иное, он не про достижение какого-то определённого состояния сознания, не про бесстрашие, даже не про Айкидо.
> 
> 
> Кроме того, по-моему, тот же Дзен Мастер Сеунг Сан, или кто-то другой, может быть Кен МакЛеод в своих лекциях, говорил про неправильный "самурайский дзен". Это когда людей тренируют быть бесстрашными. Например, Дзен Мастер, обращаясь ко всему залу, задаёт коан: "Есть ли у собаки Природа Будды?", и все должны ему хором, громко отвечать: "Мууууууу!", и чем громче ответят, тем больше он это одобряет. Это тренировка самураев, а не Дзен тренировка.


так про это и разговор. для большинства и в дзадзене нет дзена, что ж говорить про айкидо :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> а чего Вы ожидали, задавая вопрос? что я по секрету признаюсь, что я бодхисаттва восьмого бхуми и одновременно имею восьмой дан каратэ? ну даже если бы это было так, Вам-то что от этого? Вы тут же обнаружили бы то состояние? или стали бы больше доверять моим словам и сказали бы себе в ту же минуту: "айкидо, - это дзен". мы просто высказываем свои мысли, которые возможно кому-пригодятся



Я ожидал конструктивного диалога, а не примитивной демагогии и цитирования расхожих штампов.

----------


## Алекс Андр

я стараюсь в меру сил. но что я могу ответить на вопрос, был ли у меня какой-то опыт? :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> Дзен - это, всё-таки нечто иное, он не про достижение какого-то определённого состояния сознания, не про бесстрашие, даже не про Айкидо.
> 
> 
> Кроме того, по-моему, тот же Дзен Мастер Сеунг Сан, или кто-то другой, может быть Кен МакЛеод в своих лекциях, говорил про неправильный "самурайский дзен". Это когда людей тренируют быть бесстрашными. Например, Дзен Мастер, обращаясь ко всему залу, задаёт коан: "Есть ли у собаки Природа Будды?", и все должны ему хором, громко отвечать: "Мууууууу!", и чем громче ответят, тем больше он это одобряет. Это тренировка самураев, а не Дзен тренировка.


" ...Из-за того, что Джо Джу открыл рот, некоторые традиции Дзэн сильно привязались к лекарству Джо Джу. Нужно сказать, что смысл коана не в том, что с помощью простого "му" можно достичь состояния самадхи. Многие используют "му" в zendo, потому что их учили, что нужно упорно удерживать "му", чтобы обрести состояние самадхи. Учитель говорит: "Всегда и везде удерживайте "му" в своей hara. Хорошо?". Ученики громко отвечают: "Мууу!"

-       Громче!

-       Мууууу!!

-       Хорошо!

Такое самадхи является просто самадхи "Му", неправильной практикой Дзэн. Такое самадхи не является истинным. Дзэн означает удерживать ясный ум из момента в момент. Это крайне важно. Удерживайте ум как чистое зеркало: красное возникает, зеркало становится красным, белое возникает - белым. Вы отражаете Вселенную такой, какая она есть. Но самадхи "Му" означает, что все в вашем уме просто становится Му. Когда красное возникает перед зеркалом, в нем только Му, когда белое возникает, только Му. Если возникает голодный человек - Му. Если возникает человек, мучимый жаждой - Му. Это привязанность к особенной практике самадхи. Такая самадхи не может ясно функционировать ради помощи другим. Это очень плохая болезнь Дзэн. На самом деле в истинной практике Дзэн самадхи не уделяется особого внимания. Да, можно практиковать самадхи, но не надо привязываться к нему. Дзэн означает удерживать ясный ум из момента в момент...." Д.М. Сунг Сан :" Десать врат".

Так думаю, что самураям больше бы понравился этот коан :

" Однажды, когда Дзен Мастер Ман Гонг находился в храме Дхонг Хе Са, к нему в комнату пришел ученик, поклонился и сказал: «Дзен Мастер, с тех пор, как я попал в этот храм, я понял множество вещей. Сегодня я прошу Вас дать мне одну фразу незнающего ума».

Ни секунды не колеблясь, Ман Гонг взмахнул кулаком, остановив его в сантиметре от ученика. Студент ахнул и внезапно достиг просветления. Он низко поклонился и сказал: «Спасибо Вам за ваше учение»."  :Smilie:  Д.М. Сунг Сан : "Целый мир - один цветок".

----------

Алекс Андр (07.03.2014), Влад К (08.03.2014), Чагна Дордже (08.03.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> я стараюсь в меру сил. но что я могу ответить на вопрос, был ли у меня какой-то опыт?


Я давно уже понял, что ответить Вам нечего.

----------


## Савелов Александр

Немного шутки,

----------

Lion Miller (10.03.2014), Tong Po (10.03.2014), Алик (09.03.2014), Пема Ванчук (12.09.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Немного шутки,


Самые опасные в спарринге - это новички, мастера с ними рядом не стояли  :Smilie:

----------

Савелов Александр (09.03.2014)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

Проглядывая последние посты, задался вопросом, что сие должно означать и к какому мастеру попал автор?..
некоторое время назад обзавёлся книгой "Боевое Айкидо", где изложены теория будо и собственно практика. Хочу себя в этом попробовать, но прежде чем идти в секцию, хочу собрать как можно больше информации. Какие физические данные необходимы, какие физические упражнения следует делать, чтобы улучшить свою физическую форму (для начинающих), сколько может стоить обучение?

----------


## Tong Po

> Проглядывая последние посты, задался вопросом, что сие должно означать и к какому мастеру попал автор?..
> некоторое время назад обзавёлся книгой "Боевое Айкидо", где изложены теория будо и собственно практика. Хочу себя в этом попробовать, но прежде чем идти в секцию, хочу собрать как можно больше информации. Какие физические данные необходимы, какие физические упражнения следует делать, чтобы улучшить свою физическую форму (для начинающих), сколько может стоить обучение?


Чтобы начать заниматься БИ не нужно предварительно улучшать свою физ. форму - методически грамотный инструктор поможет Вам её улучшить непосредственно во время занятий. Обучение может стоить по-разному. Но, думаю, не более пяти тысяч в месяц, а скорее всего, тыщщи две. Это в клубе. А индивидуально... Зависит от договорённостей.
А Вам зачем занятия айкидо? С какой целью?

----------

Сергей Губарев (25.03.2014)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> А Вам зачем занятия айкидо? С какой целью?


Мне понравилась идея Айкидо - эффективная защита себя и других людей при минимуме наносимого вреда противнику Из всех боевых искусств, это к тому же обучает обращению с мечом и, на мой взгляд, идеально сочетается с практикой буддизма. Кроме того, я хочу устроиться на службу либо в ГСО (государственная служба охраны), либо в ЧОП.

----------


## Антон Федотов

> Мне понравилась идея Айкидо - эффективная защита себя и других людей при минимуме наносимого вреда противнику Из всех боевых искусств, это к тому же обучает обращению с мечом и, на мой взгляд, идеально сочетается с практикой буддизма. Кроме того, я хочу устроиться на службу либо в ГСО (государственная служба охраны), либо в ЧОП.


Айкидо вам в этом плане мало подойдёт скорее всего, либо надо будет найти очень редкого учителя айкидо который вам это даст. Таких, к сожалению, очень мало. 

Изучение меча в большинстве групп айкидо тоже, к сожалению, останавливается на самом ознакомительном уровне и не даёт реального представления о работе мечом. 

Вам скорее подойдёт изучение традиционного дзю-дзюцу. Либо, если меч не принципиален, можно и современное дзю-дзюцу.

А практика буддизма она много с чем сочетается. Или не сочетается. Это больше от вас зависит, на мой взгляд.

----------

Tong Po (25.03.2014), Сергей Губарев (25.03.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Мне понравилась идея Айкидо - эффективная защита себя и других людей при минимуме наносимого вреда противнику Из всех боевых искусств, это к тому же обучает обращению с мечом и, на мой взгляд, идеально сочетается с практикой буддизма. Кроме того, я хочу устроиться на службу либо в ГСО (государственная служба охраны), либо в ЧОП.


В айкидо, чтобы эффективно действовать, при этом не травмируя ни себя, ни противника, нужно много лет. При этом  традиционное айкидо - слишком джентльменский вид БИ, не предусматривающий защиты от ударов ногами, коленями, локтями и т.п., а также борьбы в партере. Работе с боккеном, бо, дзе и  т.д. обучают в кобудо. 
Практика дзен - это всегда быть здесь и сейчас, не проверяя и не оценивая свои мысли, практиковать можно всегда и везде. 
_()_

----------

Сергей Губарев (25.03.2014)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

Друзья, скажите, пожалуйста, на какие моменты нужно обращать внимание при знакомстве с мастером, группой, обучении?

----------


## Антон Федотов

> Друзья, скажите, пожалуйста, на какие моменты нужно обращать внимание при знакомстве с мастером, группой, обучении?


Прежде всего рекомендую обращать внимание не на крутизну учителя, а на крутизну его старших учеников. Хороший боец - не всегда хороший учитель. На общую психологическую атмосферу в додзё, подумайте, будет ли вам комфортно среди этих людей в течении нескольких лет? Хотите чтобы они стали вашими друзьями? 

И опасайтесь мест куда вас будут завлекать красивыми баснями. Хороший учитель на дороге не валяется и в рекламе не нуждается, ещё сам подумает брать вас или нет. 

Если нет опыта единоборств рекомендую начать всё же с любой дисциплины где есть спарринги, иначе велик шанс попасть к "эльфам" или того веселее к сектантам, к сожалению и того и другого сейчас немерено в этой сфере. В айкидо спаррингов нет, туда лучше идти уже имея хоть минимальный соревновательный опыт.

----------

Tong Po (25.03.2014), Айрат (25.03.2014), Алик (25.03.2014), Буль (26.03.2014), Сергей Губарев (25.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (25.03.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Мне понравилась идея Айкидо - эффективная защита себя и других людей при минимуме наносимого вреда противнику Из всех боевых искусств, это к тому же обучает обращению с мечом и, на мой взгляд, идеально сочетается с практикой буддизма. Кроме того, я хочу устроиться на службу либо в ГСО (государственная служба охраны), либо в ЧОП.


Собственно, Антон Федотов дал хорошие и практичные советы. Даже и добавить нечего  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> В айкидо спаррингов нет, туда лучше идти уже имея хоть минимальный соревновательный опыт.


То есть, вы рекомендуете обратить внимание на дзю-дзюцу или дзюдо?

----------


## Tong Po

> То есть, вы рекомендуете обратить внимание на дзю-дзюцу или дзюдо?


Или на муай тай, или на ММА, или на кудо, или на каратэдо, или на самбо, или на боевое самбо... Вариантов много, на самом деле.

----------

Legba (26.03.2014), Сергей Губарев (25.03.2014)

----------


## Антон Федотов

> То есть, вы рекомендуете обратить внимание на дзю-дзюцу или дзюдо?


Вы ведь в Севастополе, да? Я там только кендок знаю, с ситуацией по другим направлениям не знаком... Поузнавайте что есть у вас рядом, исходить придётся скорее всего из наличия доступных в вашей местности учителей. Мы не в Киото, к сожалению, даже в двадцатимиллионной Москве хорошего учителя ещё поискать надо...

Я сам занимаюсь традиционным дзю-дзюцу, но под этим названием может скрываться что угодно, от танцев до жестокого мордобоя, надо смотреть что за группа.

Дзюдо штука замечательная, но если это спортивное олимпийское дзюдо, то скорее всего вы уже староваты для них... а традиционное Кодокан-дзюдо это по сути то же дзю-дзюцу, но есть ли оно у вас?

В любом случае, ищите не стиль а учителя. Попробуйте выйти на тех кто этим занимается в вашем городе и посоветуйтесь с ними.

----------

Legba (26.03.2014), Tong Po (25.03.2014), Сергей Губарев (25.03.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Друзья, скажите, пожалуйста, на какие моменты нужно обращать внимание при знакомстве с мастером, группой, обучении?


Согласен с Антоном Федотовым. Хороший учитель - не всегда хороший боец, но его авторитет должен быть непререкаем. Но при этом не должно быть ни панибратства, ни страха. Также не должно быть "дедовщины". Наоборот, старшие ученики должны показывать пример не только в отношении к тренировкам, но и в уборке додзё.
На мой взгляд, правильная базовая техника - основа прогресса в любой деятельности.  Ищите  сильную федерацию, куда на семинары и аттестации приезжают признанные мастера в данном виде БИ, хотя в ней и взносы за членство в федерации могут быть "сильными"  :Smilie:  Ну, и личные симпатии - антипатии никто не отменял  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Ванчук (12.09.2015), Сергей Губарев (25.03.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Согласен с Антоном Федотовым. Хороший учитель - не всегда хороший боец, но его авторитет должен быть непререкаем. Но при этом не должно быть ни панибратства, ни страха. Также не должно быть "дедовщины". Наоборот, старшие ученики должны показывать пример не только в отношении к тренировкам, но и в уборке додзё.
> На мой взгляд, правильная базовая техника - основа прогресса в любой деятельности.  Ищите  сильную федерацию, куда на семинары и аттестации приезжают признанные мастера в данном виде БИ, хотя в ней и взносы за членство в федерации могут быть "сильными"  Ну, и личные симпатии - антипатии никто не отменял


Да. Совершенно верно. База, понимание базовых, элементарных принципов - основа БИ. Причём принципы эти довольно общие для всех БИ, ибо биомеханически люди не слишком различны. И, если, Аам с самых первых тренировок начинают "пудрить мозги" всякими россказнями о том, что все техники выполняются исключительно за счёт ки (ци, праны, лунга...), а понимание элементарных принципов заменяется утверждениями о воздействии на волшебные уязвимые точки (которые, на самом деле, несут вспомогательную роль), то не стоит заниматься в такой секции.

----------

Алик (27.03.2014), Пема Ванчук (12.09.2015)

----------


## Риани



----------


## Амир

> Есть ли точки соприкосновения между Айкидо и Дзен-Буддизмом?


Ну, если корень может считаться "точкой соприкосновения", то точки есть.  :Smilie:

----------


## Риани



----------

Алик (27.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Есть ли точки соприкосновения между Айкидо и Дзен-Буддизмом?


Я занимался Такемусу (традиционное) айкидо, в котором Сайто-сенсей сохранил первоначальные техники от О-сенсея. О дзен ни российские, ни европейские, ни японские инструкторы нам не рассказывали. Мы просто изучали базу изо дня в день )
Вот в Кекусин были  дзадзен минут на 3-5 в начале и конце тренировки. Собственно, так я и познакомился с медитациями и буддизмом )
Возможно, Коичи Тохей в своем Ки-айкидо что-то воплотил от дзен, как я слышал, он его практиковал в молодости. Насчет единоборств вообще, есть известная дзенская притча про борца О-нами:




> *Огромные волны.*
> 
> На заре эры Мейдзи жил хорошо известный борец по имени 0-нами – Громадные волны. 0-нами был чрезвычайно силен и хорошо знал искусство борьбы. В схватках наедине он побеждал даже своего учителя. Однако при публике он так терялся, что даже его собственные ученики могли побороть его. 0-нами чувствовал, что ему надо обратиться за помощью к дзеновскому учителю.
> Как раз в маленьком храме по-соседству остановился странствующий дзенский учитель Хакудзи, так что 0-нами пошел к нему и рассказал о своем несчастье.
> “Твое имя – Огромные волны,- сказал ему учитель. – Останься на ночь в этом храме. Представь себе, что ты и есть эти огромные волны. Ты больше не борец, который боится. Ты – эти огромные волны, сносящие и поглощающие все на своем пути. Сделай это – и ты будешь величайшим борцом на земле.” Учитель ушел.
> 0-нами сел в медитации, пытаясь вообразить себя волнами. Он думал о самых разных, совершенно посторонних вещах. Но постепенно все больше и больше стал чувствовать себя волнами. Ночь шла, а волны становились все больше и больше. Они поглотили все цветы в вазах. Даже Будда на святыне был затоплен. Перед рассветом в храме не было ничего, кроме отлива и прилива огромного моря.
> Утром учитель нашел 0-нами в медитации, на лице его блуждала слабая улыбка. Он похлопал борца по плечу:”Теперь ничто не сможет сбить тебя с пути,- сказал он.- Ты – эти волны. Ты сметешь все перед собою.”
> В тот же день 0-нами выступил в соревнованиях и победил. После этого ни один человек в Японии не мог побороть его.

----------

Паня (30.12.2015), Тимур Бутовский (07.01.2019), Чагна Дордже (29.12.2015)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Есть ли точки соприкосновения между Айкидо и Дзен-Буддизмом?


Мда... на вопрос ни о чем - обычно самые длинные ответы и топики на форумах.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мда... на вопрос ни о чем - обычно самые длинные ответы и топики на форумах.


Вопрос ни о чём —ответ ни о чём  :Smilie:

----------


## Йен

Немного юмора. "Айкидо" и "просветление". Есть и такие "сенсеи" в России ))

----------

Hang Gahm (22.09.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

А вот мне, лично, крав-мага больше импонирует .

" Нирвана ближе , чем ты думаешь " (с)  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> Немного юмора. "Айкидо" и "просветление". Есть и такие "сенсеи" в России ))


Может, не в тему , но ...
На одном семинаре по айкидо мама участника семинара начала монолог о том, что айкидо не работает в реальных ситуациях. Мой приятель ввязался в разговор и сказал, что ещё как работает. Он просто сломал мизинец оппоненту, и конфликт был исчерпан.

----------


## Йен

> Может, не в тему , но ...
> На одном семинаре по айкидо мама участника семинара начала монолог о том, что айкидо не работает в реальных ситуациях. Мой приятель ввязался в разговор и сказал, что ещё как работает. Он просто сломал мизинец оппоненту, и конфликт был исчерпан.


Реальные ситуации-то разные бывают, можно просто тупо толкнуть человека, безо всяких техник, и он упадет головой в асфальт. В айкидо есть техники учебные- для отработки навыков и боевые, где траектория движения гораздо короче. Если у занимающегося хватит умения, скорости, реакции и ловкости провести контроль, то ес-но есть шанс, что сработает. Например, Годзо Шиода уронил боксера на показательных выступлениях у амер. солдатни, а этот боксер перед этим вырубил его ученика )) Другое дело, что обычно люди занимаются три раза в неделю по часу и физ подготовке мало внимания уделяют, да еще и обучаются у "просветленных сенсеев" как на видео, в этом случае вряд ли с более-менее подготовленным противником что-то смогут сделать. Лучше просто навык быстро убегать тренировать )

----------


## Hang Gahm

Лежал по столом. Где они его нашли?

----------


## Йен

> Лежал по столом. Где они его нашли?


Наверное в компании этих ребят развлекался )

----------


## Дяус

По боевым искусствам почему-то только айкидо нашел. Вопрос - в японских боевых искусствах существуют внутренние стили, как в китайских?

----------

